# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Cruise Olbia [Bimini Superfast, Superfast VI]

## Captain_Nionios

Εδω το Superfast VI στην Πατρα στις 17/8/2007.Η φωτογραφια τραβηγμενη απο το Κεφαλ(λ)ονια,πραγμα το οποιο φροντισα να φαινεται οταν την τραβηξα... :Very Happy: 

Superfast VI Patra.jpg

----------


## kalypso

2553.jpg

το Superfast VI την Κυριακή 8/6/2008 στην Πάτρα!

----------


## STRATHGOS

SUPERFAST VI
Εικόνα1102.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δυο φωτογραφιες του Superfast VI στις 17/8/2007 εν πλω για Πατρα τραβηγμενες απο το Κεφαλονια.Λογω πολυ μεγαλης αποστασης δεν μπορουσα να κανω κατι καλυτερο με το φακο που εχω...

Superfast VI Patraikos.JPG

Superfast VI Patraikos 2.JPG

Αφιερωμενες στους Kalypso,Roi Baudoin,Espresso Venezia,Niko,Rocinante,Polyka,Leo,Εσπερο,marsant, sea serenade,Ναξος,Paroskayak και σε ολους τους υπολοιπους φιλους.

----------


## esperos

Πολύ  ωραίες  είναι  Captain  Nionio!

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε Captain_Nionios, φαντάζομαι πρέπει να ανταποδώσουμε...  εν ευθέτω χρόνο. Να είσαι καλά  :Very Happy: .

----------


## sea_serenade

Είναι αυτό που λέμε "όλα τα λεφτά". Πανέμορφα είναι τα άτιμα..... Ευχαριστούμε φίλε.

----------


## mastrokostas

Για μένα είναι τα ομορφότερα πλοία στην Ελλάδα αλλά ήταν ( δεν ξέρω τώρα ) και η καλύτερη εταιρία επί Παναγωπουλου !

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Θα συμφωνησω με το Μαστροκωστα.Τα Superfast και ειδικα τα 3-4,5-6 και 11-12 ειναι πανεμορφα και παρα πολυ κομψα βαπορια.Μαζι με τα Πασιφαη και Ικαρος των Μινωικων που εχουν πολυ καταστρωμα να χαρεις ειναι τα ομορφοτερα νεοτευκτα διακοσαμετρα σημερα...

----------


## scoufgian

Aπογευματινη αφιξη ,του SUPERFAST VI ,στο λιμανι της Πατρας
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 10471

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 10472

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 10473

----------


## MYTILENE

> Aπογευματινη αφιξη ,του SUPERFAST VI ,στο λιμανι της Πατρας
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 10471
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 10472
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 10473


Κώλο δε βάζεις ρε Γιάννη,παντού είσαι πια? :Razz: !!!Ψιλοκαλές οι φώτο σου :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> Κώλο δε βάζεις ρε Γιάννη,παντού είσαι πια?!!!Ψιλοκαλές οι φώτο σου


Βρε Σταυρο ,αφου πηγαιναμε στη πατριδα,να μην βγαλουμε καμια φωτο? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

καλά οι φωτο σου δεν βλέπονται. πωπωπωπωπω..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Βρισκόμαστε στην Πάτρα, στο μώλο της Αγίου Νικολάου και καθόμαστε στην άκρη της προβλήτας, σχεδόν κάτω από την πλώρη του Ionian King και λίγο πιο δίπλα από την πλώρη του Σοφοκλή Β. Ο ήλιος μας έχει αποκαρδιώσει λίγο, αλλά το θέαμα γύρω μας μας αποζημιώνει. Ολυμπία Παλάς, Σοφοκλής Β., Ιόνιαν Κινγκ, Superfast V, Hellenic Spirit και Ερωτόκριτος μας ταξιδεύουν νοερά στη θάλασσα της Αδριατικής και στα λιμάνια της Ιταλίας... Και γιατί όχι, σε ακόμα πιο μακρινές θάλασσες, όπου χαράξει ρότα η σκέψη... Οι γλάροι γύρω μας συμπληρώνουν το ειδυλλιακό τοπίο, ώσπου ξαφνικά κάνει την εμφάνισή του στον ορίζοντα το Superfast VI, που έρχεται να προστεθεί στην παρέα μας. Το χέρι πάει αυτόματα στη φωτογραφική και παρακολουθεί το κόκκινο βαπόρι να πλησιάζει στη βόρεια είσοδο του λιμανιού, να μανουβράρει πριν μπει μέσα και σιγά-σιγά να πηγαίνει να ξεκουραστεί μέχρι την επόμενη αναχώρησή του στον 14ο ντόκο, ανάμεσα στα Hellenic Spirit και Ερωτόκριτος... Καλές θάλασσες να έχεις Superfast VI...

----------


## Trakman



----------


## Trakman



----------


## Trakman



----------


## vinman

Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε Trakman...
Πολύ όμορφες... :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

> Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε Trakman...
> Πολύ όμορφες...


Να'σαι καλά φίλε μου!!

----------


## scoufgian

φιλε trackman, αν καταλαβα καλα ,αριστερα του Ερωτοκριτου, δεν εδεσε?

----------


## Trakman

> φιλε trackman, αν καταλαβα καλα ,αριστερα του Ερωτοκριτου, δεν εδεσε?


Ακριβώς φίλε soufgian! Μπροστά από το κτίριο υποδοχής επιβατών!

----------


## .voyager

Mερικές φωτοφραφίες του από την Πάτρα.
Συγγνώμη που μειώνω την ανάλυση, αλλά είναι αναγκαίο κακό.

DSC01024.JPG

SFVI - 1.JPG

PB041060.JPG

DSC00497.JPG

----------


## Trakman

> Mερικές φωτοφραφίες του από την Πάτρα.
> Συγγνώμη που μειώνω την ανάλυση, αλλά είναι αναγκαίο κακό.
> 
> DSC01024.JPG
> 
> SFVI - 1.JPG
> 
> PB041060.JPG
> 
> DSC00497.JPG


Τέλειες όπως πάντα!

----------


## Trakman

¶φιξη στην Πάτρα, 5-9-08

----------


## Nautikos II

Εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> ¶φιξη στην Πάτρα, 5-9-08


ωραια χρωματα.......

----------


## Trakman

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!!! Χαίρομαι να τις μοιράζομαι μαζί σας!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## apari

Εχει μήπως κανείς το λινκ για το βιντεο της μανουβρας του πλοίου στις 23/7 στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας στο οποίο αναφέρεται ο "Νωε" στον Εφοπλιστη αυτού του μήνα;

----------


## MARGARITIS24

superfast boot griekeland

----------


## apari

Οχι αυτό δεν είναι το VI ειναι κάποιο απο τα XI , XII.
Ευχαριστώ πάντως...

----------


## CORFU

Eξοδοs απο το διαυλο τηs Ηγουμενιτσαs

----------


## Markos

Και οι τρεις σου φωτογραφιες ειναι πανεμορφες φιλε CORFU. Συγχαρητηρια!

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Eξοδοs απο το διαυλο τηs Ηγουμενιτσαs


Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες CORFU.

----------


## sea_serenade

Η πιο καλή γωνία για να φωτογραφίσει κανείς τα Fast είναι κατά την έξοδό τους από τον δίαυλο της Ηγουμενίτσας, κατευθυνόμενα προς Πάτρα. Όπως στη φωτο Νο 3 του φίλου μας Corfu

----------


## .voyager

Από το θεατράκι της μαρίνας.

DSC01002.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

καποτε ειχα πει στους 2 αγαπητους μου φιλους απο τη Πατρα ,το Trakman και το Voyager οτι θα τους βοηθαω οσον αφορα στο κομματι της Πατρας.Δεν περασε ουτε ενας μηνας κι αυτοι ξεσαλωσανε!!!Μας βαλανε τα γυαλια.Για τη φοβερη τους δουλεια να τους αφιερωσω 1 φωτογραφια απο το "χωρο εργασιας" στους.........
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18378

----------


## mastrovasilis

Γιάννη πολύ ωραία φωτό πλωράτη με πολύ ζωντανά χρώματα. :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

Respect, φίλε μου!!!  :Cool: 
Δεν έχω λόγια!

----------


## Trakman

> καποτε ειχα πει στους 2 αγαπητους μου φιλους απο τη Πατρα ,το Trakman και το Voyager οτι θα τους βοηθαω οσον αφορα στο κομματι της Πατρας.Δεν περασε ουτε ενας μηνας κι αυτοι ξεσαλωσανε!!!Μας βαλανε τα γυαλια.Για τη φοβερη τους δουλεια να τους αφιερωσω 1 φωτογραφια απο το "χωρο εργασιας" στους.........
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18378


Πανέμορφη και επιβλητική φίλε Γιάννη!!! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!! :Wink:

----------


## eliasaslan

Το πλοίο αυτό το πήρε καινούργιο η SUPERFAST?

----------


## dimitris

eliasaslan ολα της τα πλοια ηταν καινουργια στην Superfast δεν υπαρχει πλοιο απο δευτερο χερι εκτος απο ενα διαστημα που ειχε αποκτησει 2 ro/ro

----------


## eliasaslan

Ευχαριστώ πολύ dimitris

----------


## .voyager

Moυντός απόπλους.

DSC01025.JPG

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια , φιλε μας  :Wink:

----------


## Ahab

Μουντός αλλά συνάμα υποβόσκει η ιδέα καθαρού ουρανού.
Nice photo.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το Superfast VI στις 8/11/2008 στην Πατρα. Για τους Trakman, Voyager, Kalypso και τον Polyka που εχει μια αδυναμια στις πλωρατες..  :Wink: 

Superfast_VI_Patra_8_11_2008.JPG

----------


## Trakman

> Το Superfast VI στις 8/11/2008 στην Πατρα. Για τους Trakman, Voyager, Kalypso και τον Polyka που εχει μια αδυναμια στις πλωρατες.. 
> 
> Superfast_VI_Patra_8_11_2008.JPG


Να'σαι καλά Διονύση!!! Είναι πανέμορφη!! Θα ανταποδώσω μόλις έχω κάτι καλό!! :Wink:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Εχω να πω οτι η γεφυρα του πλοιου ειναι επιβλητικη  :Cool:

----------


## polykas

*Το πλοίο από χθές στην Σύρο για την ετήσια του...*

----------


## hayabusa

προσδοκώ φωτογραφικό υλικό από τους ανταποκριτές μας  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> προσδοκώ φωτογραφικό υλικό από τους ανταποκριτές μας


Στη πανέμορφη Ερμούπολη!Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον φίλο Proussos.To βαπόρι σου στο νησί σου!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μια εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια. Του πηγαινει πολυ η Ερμουπολη. ΑΡΗ θα μου επιτρεψεις να την αφιερωσω στο voyager γιατι εχει ενα θεμα με τα Superfast.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Μια εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια. Του πηγαινει πολυ η Ερμουπολη. ΑΡΗ θα μου επιτρεψεις να την αφιερωσω στο voyager γιατι εχει ενα θεμα με τα Superfast.


Και το ρωτάς?Ευχαρίστηση μου!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Με χρώματα...........................λίγο διαφορετικα!!!!!
Φώτο:Κανάρης Κ.

----------


## MYTILENE

Είναι τόσο προσεγμένη και όμορφη που νομίζεις οτι έχει γίνει ''ένα'' με τα σπίτια!!!Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο,αν και έχουν ειπωθεί πολλές φορές,σου αξίζουν

----------


## sea_serenade

ΑΡΗ, τό 'χεις το θέμα. Συνέχισε ακάθεκτος.....Μπράβο!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Επιστροφή για το Superfast VI που αναχώρησε στις 14:00 απο την Ερμούπολη...
επιστροφη.JPG

----------


## .voyager

To Superfast VI στη νότια

----------


## .voyager

To Superfast VI στην Πάτρα. Από βιασύνη το "έστειλα" στη gallery με ως SFV...

----------


## .voyager

To SFΧΙ ανοίγοντας τα γκάζια.
Aς μεταφερθεί στο σωστό θέμα παρακαλώ, γιατί έκανα λάθος  :Smile:

----------


## .voyager

Το Superfast VI σε έναν κατάπλου στην Πάτρα, υπό απόλυτη νηνεμία.

----------


## seaways_lover

Απόπλους του SUPERFAST VI από το λιμάνι της Πάτρας, 5/5/09 στις 14:42 (βλέπετε τι σου είναι η πληροφορία μιας φηφιακής φωτογραφίας... :Razz: )
sfVI050509a.jpg

sfVI050509b.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες!! (Και στο θέμα του Ολυμπία)

----------


## Trakman

> Απόπλους του SUPERFAST VI από το λιμάνι της Πάτρας, 5/5/09 στις 14:42 (βλέπετε τι σου είναι η πληροφορία μιας φηφιακής φωτογραφίας...)


Καταπληκτικές Γιώργο, μπράβο!! :Wink:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Τελειες φωτογραφιες!!!!Θηριο ο βαπορας!!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Παρα πολυ καλες οι φωτο του φιλου  Seaways Lover Μπραβο!

----------


## ελμεψη

Τρεις φωτογραφιες απο την αναχωρηση του Σουπερφαστ VI το απογευμα της Τεταρτης 13/5 απο την μαρινα του θεατρακιου.

Φωτο 1
Φωτο 2
Φωτο 3

----------


## prutanis

Σημερινη απο το λιμανι της Πατρας!!!;-)
Αφιερωμενη στην παρεα που καναμε το ταξιδι και στους φιλους μας, Trakman-Mike_Rodos-Vortigen-Marsant στον φιλο μας Γιωργο(polykas) και στον καπτεν μας Leo;-)
superfast VI.jpg

----------


## Leo

Καλώς ήρθατε και ευχαρστώ...  :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

> Σημερινη απο το λιμανι της Πατρας!!!;-)
> Αφιερωμενη στην παρεα που καναμε το ταξιδι και στους φιλους μας, Trakman-Mike_Rodos-Vortigen-Marsant στον φιλο μας Γιωργο(polykas) και στον καπτεν μας Leo;-)
> superfast VI.jpg



Να'στε καλά παιδιά!! Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Την Πέμπτη μόλις γυρίσω απο Λήμνο θα ταξιδεψω μαζι του για ανκονα.

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Καλό ταξίδι να χεις φίλε μου!

Και γω την άλλη βδομάδα ταξιδέυω μαζί του! Μόλις αγόρασα και καινούρια μηχανή, για να μπορέσω να το φωτογραφήσω ενδελεχώς και να σας το παρουσιάσω απο την δική μου σκοπιά:-D.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Καλησπερα παιδια.Το πλοιο ηταν πολυ καλο αλλα πιστευω οτι το μεγαλυτερο ατου του πλοιου εκτος των χωρων(οι οποιοι ειναι καταπληκτικοι) ηταν το πληρωμα και οι υπηρεσις που προσφερει.Πηγα και ηρθα με το ιδιο καραβι οποτε εχουμε πολλες φωτογραφιες να δουμε απο αυτο.Στον απολπου απο την Ανκονα ειχαμε και μια καθυστερηση λογο διαμαχης αναμεσα στον καπετανιο το πλοιου μας και στις τοπικες αρχες για τρια λεωφορια με οπαδους του ΠΑΟΚ οι οποιοι γυρναγαν απο την Ολλανδια.Ο καπετανιος δεν τους ηθελε ομως ουτε η αστυνομια τους ηθελε στην Ανκονα γιατι φοβοντουσαν για φασαριες.πρωσεχως και φωτο.

----------


## seaways_lover

> Καλησπερα παιδια.Το πλοιο ηταν πολυ καλο αλλα πιστευω οτι το μεγαλυτερο ατου του πλοιου εκτος των χωρων(οι οποιοι ειναι καταπληκτικοι) ηταν το πληρωμα και οι υπηρεσις που προσφερει.Πηγα και ηρθα με το ιδιο καραβι οποτε εχουμε πολλες φωτογραφιες να δουμε απο αυτο.Στον απολπου απο την Ανκονα ειχαμε και μια καθυστερηση λογο διαμαχης αναμεσα στον καπετανιο το πλοιου μας και στις τοπικες αρχες για τρια λεωφορια με οπαδους του ΠΑΟΚ οι οποιοι γυρναγαν απο την Ολλανδια.Ο καπετανιος δεν τους ηθελε ομως ουτε η αστυνομια τους ηθελε στην Ανκονα γιατι φοβοντουσαν για φασαριες.πρωσεχως και φωτο.


 
Φιλιππε περιμενουμε τις φωτο του βαποραρου συντομα  :Very Happy:

----------


## seaways_lover

> Καλό ταξίδι να χεις φίλε μου!
> 
> Και γω την άλλη βδομάδα ταξιδέυω μαζί του! Μόλις αγόρασα και καινούρια μηχανή, για να μπορέσω να το φωτογραφήσω ενδελεχώς και να σας το παρουσιάσω απο την δική μου σκοπιά:-D.


Κι απο σενα φιλε ΩΡΙΩΝ!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

θελω να τις ετοιμασω μαλλον μεχρι το βραδυ θα τις ανεβασω.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Καλησπερα φιλοι μου η πρωτη δοση φωτογραφιων αφορα εξωτερικα το πλοιο η δευτερη εχει φωτο απο το εσωτερικο του.
P1010012.JPG

P1010023.JPG

P1010026.JPG

P1010029.JPG

P1010036.JPG

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

συνεχεια......
P1010367.JPG

P1010370.JPG

P1010371.JPG

P1010414.JPG

P1010494.JPG

----------


## seaways_lover

Φίλε Φίλιππε από το πανέμορφο Αίγιο, τα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια για το εξαιρετικό φωτορεπορτάζ σου. Θαυμάσια δουλειά!!! Μπράβο σου φίλε μου. Περιμένουμε με αγωνία το "εσωτερικό" και οτιδήποτε άλλο έχεις να μας χαρίσεις!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

> συνεχεια......
> P1010367.JPG
> 
> P1010370.JPG
> 
> P1010371.JPG
> 
> P1010414.JPG
> 
> P1010494.JPG


_Σε ευχαριστούμε Φίλιππε για την όμορφη εξωτερική παρουσίαση του πλοίο_*υ.*.. :Wink:

----------


## konigi

Φίλιππε ευχαριστούμε!!!
Πάντα τέτοια!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ, Φίλιππε  :Very Happy:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Ευχαριστω παιδια για τα καλα σας λογια.Τωρα και καποιες φωτο απο το εσωτερικο του πλοιου και μια απο Ηγουμενιτσα.Συγνωμη για την αναλυση καποιων φωτο επειδη ειναι απο κινητο.
P1010007.JPG

P1010382.JPG

P1010468.JPG

P1010469.JPG

P1010006.JPG

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

συνεχεια........
IMG_0234.JPG

IMG_0235.JPG

P1010031.JPG

P1010035.JPG

P1010473.JPG

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

και τελος....
P1010103.JPG

P1010379.JPG

P1010378.JPG

----------


## seaways_lover

> Ευχαριστω παιδια για τα καλα σας λογια.................


Φίλιππε "έσκισες"!!! Χίλια μπράβο!!! Πιστεύω από τα καλύτερα εσωτερικά φωτορπορτάζ. Να 'χαμε και λίγη διαστημική γέφυρα, να τρελαθούμε εντελώς. Αλλά μάλλον εκεί μέσα χρειαζεται θεϊκή παρέμβαση για να μπεις και να φωτογραφήσεις.
¶ ξ ι ο ς !!!!

----------


## giannisk88

Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτό φίλε!Ευχαριστούμε
Ενα σχόλιο είναι οτι βλέποντας και απο τις φωτό διαπιστώνω οτι όπως και τα άλλα 2 δίδυμα της εταιρίας έχει πολύ στενούς διαδρόμους καμπινών αλλα και πολύ στενές καμπίνες... :Sad: 
Δε λέω να παίζεις μπάλα στους διαδρόμους αλλα αν συναντηθούν 2 άτομα σε αντίθετες κατευθήνσεις είτε αδύνατοι είτε εύσωμοι θα ζοριστούν να περάσουν.........:-? πόσο μάλλον αν κουβαλάνε και αποσκεύες.......
Ομορφα πλοία αλλα κατασκεπαστικά για εμένα..
Και πάλι ευχαριστούμε καλη συνέχεια.

----------


## diomides

ομορφο καραβι ,με στριμωγμενους χωρους ομως:-?
φοβερη παντως ποιοτητα υλικων :Cool: 
προσωπικα μου θυμιζει ,και ειναι λογικο, blue star σε μεγεθυνση.
ενα ταξιδι που ειχα κανει παντως μαζι του περισυ, με θεα την πρυμνη, με πολυ ποτο, υπνο στο διαδρομο (ευτυχως δεν με ξυπνησαν)
και με ενα εξαιρετικο muffin για πρωινο, θα μου μεινει αξεχαστο :Very Happy:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Οι καμπίνες του όντως είναι πολύ στενές. Και φαντασου μέσα είμασταν 3ατομα.  Παρολαυτα ήσαν πολύ ωραία διακοσμημενες και πεντακαθαρες. Και στους διαδρόμους όμως συνέβαινε ακριβώς αυτό που είπες. Όσο για το πρυμνιο σαλόνι εξαιρετικό και με λίγο κόσμο στον πάνω όροφο. Βέβαια εμένα θα μου άρεσε ενα πλωριο σαλόνι όπως στο ΤΣΑΜΠΙΟΝ και στα 11 και 12.

----------


## sea_serenade

Πολύ καλή δουλειά Φίλιππε, μπράβο. Η καμπίνες των FAST και γενικά οι χώροι τους δεν φημίζονται για την άνεσή τους. Είναι όμως πάντα καθαροί και περιποιημένοι, αυτό να λέγεται!!!

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

> Κι απο σενα φιλε ΩΡΙΩΝ!!!


Φίλε μου αυτή την στιγμή σου γράφω εν πλώ στο Superfast VI. Έχω ήδη βγάλει αρκετές φωτογραφίες. Απο βδομάδα που θα χω φτάσει στο σπίτι, θα σας κάνω ένα τριπ ριπόρτ μαζί με το οπτικό υλικό. Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει. Αυτή την στιγμή έχουμε δυνατό βοριά και κουνάει λίγο. Το πλοίο πάντως είναι υπέροχο. Λεπτομέριες όμως απο βδομάδα!

Χαιρετισμούς απο την αγριεμένη αδριατική!

----------


## pantogias

Το Σούπερφαστ VI στην Ηγουμενίτσα στο χάραμα της Κυριακής 6-9-2009:

P9066107p.jpg

----------


## konigi

Πανέμορφη φώτο!!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Όντως, πανέμορφη!!!

----------


## vinman

> Το Σούπερφαστ VI στην Ηγουμενίτσα στο χάραμα της Κυριακής 6-9-2009:
> 
> P9066107p.jpg


Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία!
Μπράβο pantogias!

----------


## nickosps

Να πω και εγώ με την σειρά μου, πανέμορφη φωτογραφία!

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Το Σούπερφαστ VI στην Ηγουμενίτσα στο χάραμα της Κυριακής 6-9-2009:
> 
> P9066107p.jpg


Απο τις καλυτερες φωτο που εχουν ανεβει στο forum,πολλα μπραβο φιλε :Wink:

----------


## leonidas

> Το Σούπερφαστ VI στην Ηγουμενίτσα στο χάραμα της Κυριακής 6-9-2009:
> 
> P9066107p.jpg



Απο τις ομορφοτερες του λιμανιου της Ηγουμενιτσας ειναι!
Απιθανη!  :Very Happy: 
Και παλι μπραβο pantogias!

----------


## konigi

Σημερινή άφιξη του πλοίου στην Πάτρα

----------


## jumpman

Το superfast VI έχει νηολόγιο Πάτρας ε? Τώρα το είδα από τη φωτογραφία του Konigi. Τα superfast δεν είχα νηολόγιο Πειραιά;

----------


## diagoras

> Το superfast VI έχει νηολόγιο Πάτρας ε? Τώρα το είδα από τη φωτογραφία του Konigi. Τα superfast δεν είχα νηολόγιο Πειραιά;


 Ολα τα τωρινα εκτος απ τα 5,6 νομιζω

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ολα τα τωρινα εκτος απ τα 5,6 νομιζω


Μονο το 5 και τι 6 έχουν Νηολόγιο Πάτρας...όλα τα υπόλοιπα Πειραιά.. :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

> Μονο το 5 και τι 6 έχουν Νηολόγιο Πάτρας...όλα τα υπόλοιπα Πειραιά..


 Αυτο ειπα αλλα δεν το διατυπωσα σωστα αν η απαντηση σου ηταν διορθωση στην δικια μου Νικο :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Αυτο ειπα αλλα δεν το διατυπωσα σωστα αν η απαντηση σου ηταν διορθωση στην δικια μου Νικο


Επειδή είπες το νομίζω, σε επιβεβαίωσα :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

> Επειδή είπες το νομίζω, σε επιβεβαίωσα


 Οκ οποτε ολα καλα :Very Happy:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Το Σούπερφαστ VI στην Ηγουμενίτσα στο χάραμα της Κυριακής 6-9-2009:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56158


 μαγικη!!!:shock:η θαλασσα ειναι λες και εχει παγωσει!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Καθως εψαχνα κατι φωτογραφιες βρηκα τρεις περσυνες φωτογραφιες του VI(με επιφυλαξη).Ζητω συγνωμη για την ποιοτητα καθως δεν ειχα ψηφιακη τοτε...!Η φωτο ειναι πανω απο το κεφαλονια!

Photo0006.jpg

Photo0007.jpg

Photo0008.jpg

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Γράφοντας πριν απο ακριβώς 2 εβδομάδες μέσα από το ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ 6 είχα υποσχεθεί να ανεβάσω μετά απο μια εβδομάδα φωτογραφίες και εντυπώσεις μου απο το καράβι. Διάφορες υποχρεώσεις μου δεν μου επέτρεψαν να το τηρήσω και γι αυτο σας ζητώ συγγνώμη. Σήμερα βρήκα λίγο χρόνο και ετοιμάζω το πρώτο μέρος του τριπ ρηπόρτ μου.

Θα ανέβει σε λίγη ώρα. Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει!

Καλή ανάγνωση.

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

ΜΕΡΟΣ ΠΡΩΤΟ
Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους φίλους στο nautilia.gr και τους λάτρεις των πλοίων με τα φτερά!




Όταν κανείς γεννιέται σχεδόν και μεγαλώνει πάνω σ΄ενα πλοίο, μαθαίνει απο μωρό να νανουρίζεται απο την κούνια της θάλασσας και το υπνωτικό βούησμα των μηχανών. Αυτόματα η θάλασσα και τα πλοία γίνονται κομμάτι της ψυχής! Όταν μάλιστα κανείς κατάγεται και απο οικογένεια καπετανέων, είναι αδύνατον να ξεφύγει απο το στοιχείο αυτό.
Η ανάγκη για πλοίο τότε γίνεται επιτακτική και αναγκάζει το έταιρον ήμισι να δεχτεί να διασχίσει οδικώς την μισή Ευρώπη, να στριμωχθεί για 1600 χμ στο αυτοκίνητο, ώστε η επιθυμία μου αυτή να πραγματοποιηθεί και να ζήσω -για όσες ώρες διαρκεί το ταξίδι απο την Ανκώνα στην Πάτρα- το όνειρο αυτό.

Η οργάνωση του ταξιδιού ξεκίνησε μια κρύα μέρα του χειμώνα και ζέστανε αμέσως την καρδιά μου. Μέχρι και την στιγμή της επιβίβασης στο πλοίο, η προσμονή αυτή με συνόδευε σε κάθε δυσκολία και κάθε στιγμή άγχους, δίνοντας μου κουράγιο και φτιάχνοντας μου την διάθεση. Έτσι με το που κανονίστηκαν και οι άδειες, ξεκίνησε το ψάξιμο για τα δρομολόγια των πλοίων. Μιας και η διαφορά στην τιμή δεν ήταν μεγάλη, αποφάσισα να ταξιδέψουμε με την ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ, την μόνη απο τις τρείς ( :Wink:  ελληνικές εταιρίες που συνδέουν την αρχαία αυτή ελληνική πόλη της κεντρικής Ιταλίας με την μητέρα Ελλάδα. Μιας και δεν είχε περάσει ο Μαϊος οι επιχειρήσεις Αττικής επιβράβευαν κάθε πελάτη που θα τις προτιμούσε και με 30% έκπτωση, κάνοντας την κράτηση ακόμη πιο οικονομική. Μπήκαν τα όνοματα, τα στοιχεία του αυτοκινήτου και βεβαίως βεβαίως ο αριθμός της πιστωτικής στην φόρμα κράτησης και έτσι όλα ήταν έτοιμα για την μεγάλη κάθοδο.

Οι βδομάδες είχαν περάσει πολύ αργά, βασανιστηκά θα έλεγα, μέχρι να φθάσει η μέρα της αναχώρησης για την μεσόγειο. Μετά απο ατελείωτες ώρες ταξίδι, φθάσαμε στην Βερόνα και στο ξενοδοχείο, οπου θα διανυκτερέυαμε, πριν συνεχίσουμε για την Ανκώνα. (για όσους ενδιαφέρονται η σελίδα του ξενοδοχείου http://www.hotelmontemezzi.it/en/index.htm , το οποίο ήταν άψογο! 4 αστέρων, πεντακάθαρο, ένα ποιοτικότατο και μεγάλης ποικιλίας πρωινό/μπουφέ και με δωρεάν υπόγειο πάρκιν -σημαντικό για την ασφάλεια του ΙΧ στην Ιταλία- και ασύρματο ίντερνετ σε όλα τα δωμάτια). Ειδικά το τελευταίο θεωρήθηκε βασικό. Μετά απο μια βόλτα στην πανέμορφη Βερόνα ακολούθησε μια βόλτα στα κύματα του κυβερνοχώρου και επισκέψεις στο φόρουμ για τυχόν νέες πληροφορίες σχετικά με το πλοίο, αλλά και στο Syros AIS, για να βεβαιωθώ για την θέση του πλοίου. Βλέποντας πως παρά το προχωρημένο της ώρας (00:15 GMT+2) δεν είχε καν φτάσει στην μπούκα της Ηγουμενίτσας, κατάλαβα πως η άφηξη του την άλλη μέρα στην Ιταλία, θα συνοδευόταν απο μια μικρή καθυστέρηση. Κοιμήθηκα ίσυχος και γεμάτος χαρά για την επομένη μέρα.

Το άλλο πρωί μετά απο ένα απίστευτο πρωινό, πήραμε τον δρόμο του νοτιά, περάσαμε απο Μόντενα, Μπολόνια, Σαν Μαρίνο και το θρυλικό για τους κεντροευρωπαίους Ρίμινι, και μετά απο 3 ώρες ταξίδι φτάσαμε στην Ανκώνα ακριβώς στην ώρα μας. Τέσσερις ώρες πριν τον απόπλου! Όπως σας έλεγα και στην εισαγωγή, η αγάπη για τα πλοία και την θάλασσα, απαιτεί και θυσίες! Πως να το κάνουμε; Έπρεπε να βγούν και κάποιες φωτογραφίες για το φόρουμ και όχι μόνο απο τον κόκκινο πύραυλο που θα μας ταξίδευε στα ζεστά νερά του Ιονίου. Μετά το check in, αφήσαμε το αυτοκίνητο μαζί με 5-6 άλλα που περίμεναν ήδη στην προβλήτα 16 http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09187.jpg
και φύγαμε για τον λόφο του San Ciriako απ΄όπου βλέπει κανείς το λιμάνι πιάτο μπροστά του. Μέσα στο καταμεσήμερο και στους 35°C τραβολογούσα την σύζυγο στα ανηφορικά σοκάκια της Ανκώνας, για να φθάσουμε στο παρατηρητήριο μου! Στο ενδιάμεσο και όπου υπήρχε ξέφωτο με θέα το λιμάνι, τραβούσα και καμιά φωτογραφία. 

_Αυτή είναι ακόμη βγαλμένη μέσα απο το λιμάνι. Τα δυο φιλαράκια τα λένε πριν φύγουν πάλι για κάτω_: http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09177.jpg

_Το Ευρώπη Παλάς βγαλμένο απο ένα ίσιωμα._
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09199.jpg

Η αγάπη για τα πλοία εκτός απο θυσίες απαιτεί όμως και συμβιβασμούς και έτσι εξαιτίας της ανυπόφορης ζέστης αποφασίσαμε να μην ανεβούμε μέχρι τον Αγιο Κυριάκο (ας με συγχωρέσουν οι φίλοι Ιταλοί J, αλλά και ο ¶γιος ) και αντ΄αυτού να ψάξουμε λίγη δροσιά σε μια καφετέρια λίγα μέτρα χαμηλότερα με επίσης πολύ καλή θέα. Παραγγήλαμε άφθονο νερό και αναψυκτικά και ήρεμος πλέον πως έχω φροντίσει για τα βασικά, εγκατέλειψα το ασθενές φύλο και επιδόθηκα στην φωτογράφιση του λιμανιού:

_Το Silver__ Sea__ κατα την μετασκευή του στα ναυπηγία της_ _Fincancieri_
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09202.jpg
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09205.jpg

_Το Olympic__ Champion__ και το_ _Split__ 1700 (τι χάλια όνομα για πλοίο...)_
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09203.jpg
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09204.jpg

_και τα 2 προαναφερθέντα μαζί με το Ευρώπη Παλάς_
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09205.jpg

Με μισή ώρα καθυστέρηση απο το πρόγραμμα, φάνηκε και το πλοίο που θα με ταξίδευε επιτέλους στο όνειρό μου. Το Superfast VI έκανε δειλά δειλά την εμφάνισή του έξω απο το λιμάνι, παρέλαβε τον πλοηγό και εισήλθε αργά αλλά σταθερά στην αγκαλιά του «Αγκώνα».
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09210.jpg
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09213.jpg
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09217.jpg
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09221.jpg
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09222.jpg

Με μια αριστερή μανούβρα έδεσε με την πρύμη στην θέση 16. Την ίδια στιγμή ο «Ολυμπιονίκης» έλυνε κάβους και αναχωρούσε για τα νότια.

http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09226.jpg
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09228.jpg
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09231.jpg
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09241.jpg
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09247.jpg
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09248.jpg

Βλέποντας οτι το πλοίο είχε αρχίσει την εκφόρτωση, αποφασίσαμε να κατηφορίσουμε στο λιμάνι και να επιστρέψουμε στο αυτοκίνητο μας, που είχε σκάσει μέσα στο λιοπύρι. Το πλοίο είχε φτάσει γεμάτο και 1,5 ώρα μετά την αφηξή του, ακόμα έβγαζε ορδές οχημάτων και κόσμου.

http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09258.jpg
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09257.jpg
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09260.jpg

Η αναμονή μέχρι την επιβίβασή μας μου έδωσε την ευκαιρία να βγάλω και μερικές κοντινές φώτο του πλοίου. Μερικές φορές έχει και η λεπτομέρεια σημασία ;-) .

http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09259.jpg
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09253.jpg
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09266.jpg
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09267.jpg
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09271.jpg
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09264.jpg
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09272.jpg

φθάνοντας ξανά στην πρύμη είδα πως ενώ ξεφόρτωναν ακόμα από το πάνω γκαράζ, είχαν ήδη ξεκινήσει και την φόρτωση, για να μην καθυστερίσει και η δική μας αναχώρηση.

http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09254.jpg

Επέστρεψα έτσι στο αυτοκίνητο και μετά απο λίγη ώρα ένιωσα επιτέλους και γω το πολιτισμό των Σουπερφαστ. Τι εννοώ με αυτό θα το εξηγήσω στην συνέχεια της εξιστόρησης μου.

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Μείνετε μαζί μας για να εξερευνήσετε μαζί μας εικονικά το Superfast VI και να μας συνοδέυσετε στο ταξίδι μας απο την Ανκώνα μέχρι την Πάτρα...  :Very Happy:

----------


## hayabusa

πανέμορφο οδοιπορικό...αναμένουμε με εγωνία τη συνέχεια  :Very Happy:

----------


## aeroplanos

Πολυ ομορφη εξιστορηση φιλε Ωριων. Μου μετεφερες με πολυ ζωντανια αντιστοιχες  αναμνησεις απο ταξιδια μου Πατρα για Ανκωνα και πισω. 





> φθάσαμε στην Βερόνα και στο ξενοδοχείο, οπου θα διανυκτερέυαμε, πριν συνεχίσουμε για την Ανκώνα. (για όσους ενδιαφέρονται η σελίδα του ξενοδοχείου http://www.hotelmontemezzi.it/en/index.htm , το οποίο ήταν άψογο! 4 αστέρων, πεντακάθαρο, ένα ποιοτικότατο και μεγάλης ποικιλίας πρωινό/μπουφέ και με δωρεάν υπόγειο πάρκιν -σημαντικό για την ασφάλεια του ΙΧ στην Ιταλία- και ασύρματο ίντερνετ σε όλα τα δωμάτια). Ειδικά το τελευταίο θεωρήθηκε βασικό.


Και οσον αφορα το εν λογω ξενοδοχειο..το επισκεφτηκα το χειμωνα που μας περασε πηγαινοντας για σκι στην Αυστρια. Ειναι ολα τα λεφτα...η καλυτερη επιλογη οντως για τους απανταχου road-tripαδες!!! Πολιτισμος αντιστοιχως των Superfast :Wink:

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια! Να΄στε καλά.
Το βραδάκι θα ανεβάσω το 2ο μέρος. Δεν θα είναι όμως και το τελευταίο. Έχουμε βέβαια και επιστροφή με σουπερ σπάνιο φωτογραφικό υλικό.

ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΧΑΣΕΤΕ που λένε και στις διαφημίσεις... :lol:!

----------


## hayabusa

ανυπομονούμε  :Wink:

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

ΜΕΡΟΣ 2ο
Τμήμα Α




Σα βγεις στον πηγαιμό για την Ιθάκη,
να εύχεσαι νάναι μακρύς ο δρόμος,
γεμάτος περιπέτειες, γεμάτος γνώσεις.
Τους Λαιστρυγόνας και τους Κύκλωπας,
τον θυμωμένο Ποσειδώνα μη φοβάσαι,
τέτοια στον δρόμο σου ποτέ σου δεν θα βρεις,
αν μέν’ η σκέψις σου υψηλή, αν εκλεκτή
συγκίνησις το πνεύμα και το σώμα σου αγγίζει […].

Κ. Καβάφης


Η μεγάλη στιγμή που τόσο καιρό περίμενα, να βγω στον πηγαιμό για την δική μου Ιθάκη είχε φτάσει. Αφού μπήκαν πρώτα όσοι είχαν προορισμό την Ηγουμενίτσα, πέρασαν και απο μας οι λογιστές του πλοίου, ελέγξαν τα εισητήριά μας και μας έδωσαν το πράσινο φως να ανεβούμε την δεξιά φαρδυά ράμπα του πλοίου. Φτάνοντας στον καταπέλτη ήρθαμε αντιμέτωποι για πρώτη φορά με την ευγένεια του πληρώματος που παρά τον φόρτο της εργασίας και το άγχος για την έγκαιρη φόρτωση και αναχώρηση του πλοίου, ήταν ήρεμοι, χαμογελαστοί και απόλυτα φιλικοί. Ανεβήκαμε την ράμπα που ανεβάζει στο πάνω γκαράζ που είναι στο 5ο κατάστρωμα του πλοίου και μας καθοδήγησαν κυκλικά απο την πλώρη προς την πρύμη και το σημείο του Camping on board, οπου ήδη είχαν πάρει θέση οι φίλοι κάμπερς για το δικό τους ξεχωριστό ταξίδι. Για καλή μας τύχη η θέση που μας υπέδειξαν ήταν λίγα μόλις μέτρα απο το κλιμακοστάσιο που οδηγεί απο τα γκαράζ στην ρεσεψιον και τα υπόλοιπα καταστρώματα του πλοίου. Πήραμε το βαλιτσάκι που είχαμε ετοιμάσει για το ταξίδι, το λάπ τοπ για την εν πλω επίσκεψη του φόρουμ και βεβαίως την φωτογραφική μηχανή, για την φωτογραφική εξερέυνηση του πλοίου.
Ανεβήκαμε στο κατάστρωμα Νο 7 όπου μας υποδέχθηκαν μες στο χαμόγελο και την ευγένια ο αρχιθαλαμηπόλος και οι κυρίες της ρεσεψιόν και μας καθοδήγησαν στην καμπίνα μας. Ίσως να με θεωρείσετε υπερβολικό που επαναλαμβάνω συνέχεια την ευγένια και φιλικότητα του πληρώματος. Εμένα όμως αυτό το αίσθημα της φιλοξενίας με συγκίνησε και με εξέπληξε ευχάριστα. Έχοντας ταξιδέψει τόσες φορές με πλοία δεν είχα ξανανιώσει ποτέ ξανά έτσι. Στο τελευταίο μου ταξίδι απο την Ανκώνα για την Πάτρα, στο οποίο είχα προτιμήσει τις Μινωϊκές είχα απογοητευτεί απο την συμπεριφορά της πλειοψηφίας του πληρώματος, πράγμα που με είχε προϊδεάσει αρνητικά για το ταξίδι αυτό. Ίσως να έτυχα άσχημη στιγμή...
Ας επιστρέψουμε όμως στο θέμα μας και το Superfast VI. και τις πρώτες θετικότατες εντυπώσεις μας.
Με την βοήθεια του πληρώματος αλλά και το εμπειρικά ανεπτυγμένο αίσθημα προσανατολισμού μου στα πλοία βρήκαμε σύντομα την καμπίνα, που θα μας φιλοξενούσε τις υπόλοιπες 23 ώρες.
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/Ships/Rafina-Krnten09359.jpg?t=1253649293

Αφού αφήσαμε το βαλιτσάκι και το λάπ τοπ, ξεκινήσαμε παρέα με την φωτογραφική να βρούμε το μέρος απο το οποίο θα παρακολουθούσαμε καλύτερα την αναχώρηση του πλοίου απο την Ανκώνα. Γρήγορα εντοπίσαμε το πρυμιό μπάρ – κατα την γνώμη μου και ατού αυτου του πλοίου- όπου βρήμαμε στον δέυτερο όροφο ένα πρώτο τραπέζι πίστα, μπροστά στις τεράστιες τζαμαρίες του πλοίου με την υπέροχη θέα στο ανοιχτό πρυμιό κατάστρωμα των κάμπερς και την πρύμη του πλοίου.
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09284.jpg

Η διαδικασία της φόρτωσης συνεχιζόταν και υπολοίπονταν ακόμα μερικά φορτηγά για να ολοκληρωθεί και να ξεκινήσουμε το ταξίδι μας.

Πρώτος ανέβηκε ο καταπέλτης των επιβατών
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09285.jpg
για να ακολουθήσουν μετά απο την άφηξη του πλοηγού (φαίνεται η πιλοτίνα μέσα από τις μπίντες στα ρέλια)
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09290.jpg
και οι δύο μεγάλοι καταπέλτες του πλοίου καθ΄υπόδειξη του ύπαρχου
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09287.jpg
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09292.jpg

Με την βοήθεια του stern thruster πρύμη μας άνοιξε και αποκόλλησε το πλοίο από την θέση 16.
http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/?action=view&current=KR-Rafina09298.jpg

Το ταξίδι προς την πατρίδα μόλις είχε αρχίσει. Διασχίσαμε το λιμάνι
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09305.jpg
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09304.jpg
περάσαμε απο το κόκκινο, όπου ένας ιταλός shipfriend απολάμβανε την δύση του ηλίου και το θέαμα του ΣΟΥΠΕΡ-Βάπορα.
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09311.jpg

Με το που αφήσαμε τον πλοηγό, ο κάπτεν άνοιξε τις μηχανές του πλοίου δίνοντας έτσι το έναυσμα για την αρχή ενός Super ταξιδιού. Μαγνητισμένοι απο το όμορφο θέαμα που μας προσέφερε το πλοίο με τον απόπλου του, παραμείναμε στις βολικές θέσεις μας και παρατηρούσαμε την Ιταλία να απομακρύνεται μέσα στο χρυσό φώς του δύοντα ηλίου απολαμβάνοντας ένα δροσιστικό φραπεδάκι.
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09327.jpg

Αφού χορτάσαμε για αρκετή ώρα αυτή την γαλήνη http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09328.jpg
αποφασίσαμε να δούμε την δύση του ηλίου από τα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα.
Ανεβήκαμε στο pool deck του πλοίου και απολάυσαμε αυτό το καλοκαίρινο θαλασσινό υπερθέαμα που μόνο σ’ενα βαπόρι μπορεί να ζήσει κανείς .
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09337.jpg
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09343.jpg
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09340.jpg
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09345.jpg
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09346.jpg

Φτάνοντας στην πρύμη ο ήλιος είχε σχεδόν βουτήξει στα φιλόξενα και ήρεμα νερά της αδριατικής και μας έδινε ραντεβού για την άλλη μέρα το πρωϊ στο ίδιο σημείο του πλοίου.
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09354.jpg

Κάνοντας μια βόλτα στο μπάρ της πισίνας, αποφασίσαμε να απολάυσουμε τις γαστρονομικές απολάυσεις του μπαρ-ψησταριά-σουβλακερι Blue Marin
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09349.jpg
open air στους χώρους γύρω απο την πισίνα.
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09348.jpg

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται μελλοντικά, υπάρχει και ο κατάλογος για να επιλέξουν απο πριν το φαϊ της αρεσκείας τους!
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/Ships/Rafina-Krnten09315.jpg

Μετά απο ένα γευστικότατο δείπνο το οποίο τελείωσε στο φως του φεγγαριού, αποφασίσαμε να επιστρέψουμε στο πρυμιό σαλόνι του πλοίου, πρωτού πάμε στην καμπίνα μας για την νυχτερινή ξεκούραση. Στον δρόμο περάσαμε και απο το πάνω πρυμιό κατάστρωμα, απο το ποίο φαινόντουσαν και οι φίλοι τροχοσπιτάδες που εδειχναν να απολαμβάνουν παρέα το όμορφο ταξίδι τους κάτω απο τον ξάστερο μεσογειακό ουρανό.
Κατα τις 22:00 το σαλόνι με την ονομασία „Acrobats Bar“
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/Ships/Rafina-Krnten09342.jpg?t=1253793339
μεταμορφωνόταν στην ντίσκο με την ωραιότερη θέα!
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09329.jpg
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09324.jpg
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09294.jpg
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09282.jpg?t=1253655925
http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/?action=view&current=KR-Rafina09480.jpg
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09281.jpg
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09477.jpg
(να σημειώσω εδώ οτι οι παραπάνω φωτογραφίες είναι τραβηγμένες κατα την διάρκεια της ημέρας για λόγους ποιότητας και φωτεινότητας) 

Η χαμηλή προσέλευση κόσμου και οι ατυχείς επιλογές μουσικής του DJ (γούστα είναι αυτά!) μας ανάγκασαν να ψάξουμε την θαλπωρή και ησυχία της ομολογουμένως στενής αλλά πεντακάθαρης καμπίνας μας. Είχε πάει άλλωστε 01:00 και το πρωϊ είχα ραντεβού αρκετά νωρίς στην πρύμη του πλοίου J.

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Τις επόμενες ώρες θα ανέβει και το υπόλοιπο του 2ου μέρους...

Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση σας :Smile:

----------


## polykas

_Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε Ωρίων.Περιμένουμε την συνέχεια..._

----------


## seaways_lover

Φίλε ΩΡΙΩΝ καταπληκτικο οδοιπορικο με φανταστικες φωτογραφιες και γλαφυροτατη αφηγηση. Περιμενουμε με μεγαλη ανυπομονησια την συνεχεια..... :Very Happy:

----------


## nkr

Πολυ ωραιο ρεπορταζ φιλε ωριον.

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Φίλοι μου καλοί σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια.

Ήθελα το υπόλοιπο του Β΄μέρους να το ανεβάσω την Παρασκευή αλλα δυστυχώς δεν πρόλαβα.

Το ανεβάζω όμως τώρα!

Καλή ανάγνωση λοιπόν  :Smile: .


*ΜΕΡΟΣ 2*
Τμήμα Β



Πρωϊ πρωϊ με την αυγούλα και με την τσίμπλα στο μάτι βγήκα στην πρύμη όπου με καλημέριζε ο ήλιος που μόλις ξεπρόβαλε πίσω απο τα βουνά της Αλβανίας.
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09369.jpg?t=1253790074
Το πρωϊνό της ώρας προσφερόταν για μια φωτογράφηση των εσωτερικών χώρων του πλοίου χωρίς την παρουσία πολλών επιβατών. Ξεκίνησα λοιπόν να εξερευνώ το πλοίο. Θα σας παρουσιάσω εδώ πρώτα το κατάστρωμα Νο 7, που είναι και οι περισσότεροι κοινόχρηστοι χώροι του πλοίου.

Ανεβαίνοντας λοιπόν με τις κυλιόμενες σκάλες απο τον καταπέλτη επιβατών, φτάνει κανείς σε αυτό το χώλ.
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09475.jpg?t=1253790984
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09476.jpg?t=1253791024

Δεξιά ο επιβάτης θα βρεί το πρυμιό σαλόνι που ήδη έχουμε δεί.

Πηγαίνοντας ευθεία θα αντικρίσει την ρεσεψιόν του πλοίου και απέναντι δυο υπέροχα καθιστικά.
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/Ships/Rafina-Krnten09347.jpg?t=1253791252
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/Ships/Rafina-Krnten09346.jpg?t=1253791287
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/Ships/Rafina-Krnten09350.jpg?t=1253791850
Συνεχίζοντας στον διάδρομο της παρακάτω φώτο 
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/Ships/Rafina-Krnten09349.jpg?t=1253792063
φθάνουμε στο εστιατόρια A la Carte L&acute;incontro.
http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/Ships/?action=view&current=Rafina-Krnten09353.jpg
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/Ships/Rafina-Krnten09351.jpg?t=1253792133
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/Ships/Rafina-Krnten09352.jpg?t=1253792162
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09472.jpg?t=1253792289

Προχωράμε και μετά απο αυτόν τον διάδρομο με τα καθιστικά φθάνουμε στο κυρίως σαλόνι
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09471.jpg?t=1253792345
με την επωνυμία Central Bar Lounge.
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/Ships/Rafina-Krnten09357.jpg?t=1253792655

Στο τέλος του διαδρόμου και σχεδόν στην πλώρη του πλοίου βρίσκεται το κατάστημα αφορολογήτων ειδών.
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/Ships/Rafina-Krnten09332.jpg?t=1253792829

Στρίβοντας δεξιά περνάμε τον ανελκυστήρα και το πλωριό κλιμακοστάσιο και φτάνουμε στην άλλη πλευρά του deck.
Πριν το κεντρικό σαλόνι θα συναντήσουμε το Internet Corner του πλοίου
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/Ships/Rafina-Krnten09333.jpg?t=1253793074
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/Ships/Rafina-Krnten09334.jpg?t=1253793105

ακολουθούμενο απο το Casino.
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09470.jpg?t=1253793652
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/Ships/Rafina-Krnten09336.jpg?t=1253793162
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/Ships/Rafina-Krnten09335.jpg?t=1253793192

Μετά το μεγάλο σαλόνι συναντάμε τις πολυθρονες του μασάζ
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/Ships/Rafina-Krnten09339.jpg?t=1253793255
και το εστιατόριο σελφ σέρβις με τα νόστιμα και σε σχετικά λογικές τιμές (για στάνταρτ Αθήνας πάντα) τιμές του.
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09481.jpg?t=1253793709

Πρωτού φτάσουμε πάλι στο Acrobats BAR, στρίβοντας πάλι δεξιά και κατευθυνόμενοι προς τον χώρο της ρεσέψιον θα βρούμε τηλέφωνα και ΑΤΜ της Πειραιώς.
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09483.jpg?t=1253793876

Με αυτή την βόλτα σχεδόν τελειώσαμε με τους βασικούς εσωτερικούς χώρους του πλοίου.
Αποφάσισα λοιπόν να ξαναβγώ στο ανοιχτό πρυμιό κατάστρωμα για να δω και πάλι θάλασσα.

Την ώρα που απολάμβανα το πρωϊνο καφεδάκι στο πρυμιό εξωτερικό μπαρ με την απόλυτα δικαιολογημένη ονομασία „Buena Vista”, περνάγαμε το στενό της Κέρκυρας και βάζαμε πλώρη για τον δίαυλο της Ηγουμενίτσας.
http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/?action=view&current=KR-Rafina09389.jpg

Λίγο αργότερα απο το προβλεπόμενο φθάσαμε στην Ηγουμενίτσα, όπου μας υποδέχθηκε πώτα ένας γερανός και μια φορτηγήδα που εκβάθηναν τον δίαυλο
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09452.jpg?t=1253794220
και μέσα στο λιμάνι τα μικρά και μεγαλύτερα του πορθμείου για Κέρκυρα.
Φύγαμε στην ώρα μας.
Το υπόλοιπο ταξίδι το περάσαμε στην πρύμη και στην πισίνα του πλοίου.
(Με την ευκαιρία αυτή να και μια φώτο στο φως του ηλίου)
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09507.jpg?t=1253794502

Μετά απο 5 ώρες είχαμε μπει στον Πατραϊκό όπου συναντήσαμε και το ομόσταυλό του SF XI που ανέβαινε πάλι Ανκώνα.
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/KR-Rafina09517.jpg?t=1253794617

Φτάνοντας στην Πάτρα παρακολούθησα όλη την διαδικασία εισόδου και πρόσδεσης πίσω απο την δεξια βαρδιόλα.
http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/?action=view&current=KR-Rafina09533.jpg

Ομολογώ πως με εντυπωσίασε η μανούβρα του Πλοιάρχου, ο οποίος κόλλησε την πλώρη στο θεατράκι και εισήλθε ανάποδα στον λιμένα. Εκπληκτική μανούβρα.
http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/?action=view&current=KR-Rafina09547.jpg
http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc292/Jannis_Photographiae/?action=view&current=KR-Rafina09548.jpg

Το 1ο μέρος του ταξιδιου μόλις είχε τελειώσει. Ο δρόμος για την Ιθάκη είχε αποδειχθεί πολύ ευχάριστος και εύκολος. Πλέον εκτός απο την χαρά να ανταμώσω αγαπημένα πρόσωπα είχα και την αναμονή του ταξιδιού της επιστροφής.

_„Ραντεβού στο πλοίο ...“_ είπα μέσα μου και κατέβηκα στο γκαράζ. Μετά από χαιρετισμούς του πληρώματος περάσαμε τον καταπέλτη και πατήσαμε χώμα ελληνικό.

----------


## laz94

Φίλε Ωριων υπέροχο το φωτο-ρεπορτάζ σου! Συγχαριστήρια!! :Wink:

----------


## seaways_lover

Καταπληκτικο!!!!!! Εξαιρετικο!!!!!! Διαβαζα, κοιτουσα φωτογραφιες, εκλεινα τα ματια και ταξιδευα κι εγω!!!!!! Τα θερμοτερα συγχαρητηρια μου φιλε Ωριωνα κι ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω για την εμπειρια!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Αγαπητέ ΩΡΙΩΝ, μόλις αξιώθηκα να τελειώσω το αφιέρωμα σου στο πλοίο, το οποίο βρήκα εξαιρετικό, χωρισμένο σε ενότητες, όμορφα διανθισμένο και τακτοποιημένο ώστε να μην κουράζει το αναγνώστη. Σ ευχαρισούμε που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας την εμπειρία σου από αυτό το ταξίδι. Σου εύχομαι να κάνεις κι άλλα, ώστε να έχουμε την ευκαιρία να ξαναταξιδέψουμε μαζι σου  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Εξαιρετικό το φωτορπορταζ σου φίλε ωριων και από ότι κατάλαβα το ταξίδι το απολαυσες όσο κι εγώ.

----------


## aeroplanos

Superfast VI στην Ηγουμενιτσα. Χαρισμενη στον Ωριων για το εξαιρετικο του αφιερωμα στο πλοιο, αλλα και σε ολους τους φιλους των κοκκινων βαποραρων

IMG_1709.JPG

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Σας ευχαριστώ απο τα βάθη της ψυχής μου για τα καλά σας λόγια. Χαίρομαι που σας άρεσε. Αυτό μου δίνει δύναμη και μεγάλη όρεξη για να σας εξιστορηθώ και το ταξίδι της επιστροφής, στο οποίο μπόρεσα και έβγαλα ιδιαίτερες φωτογραφίες τις οποίες θέλω πολύ να μοιραστώ μαζί σας! 
Η αλήθεια είναι πως πριν ξεκινήσει το ταξίδι είχα ήδη σκεφτεί και αποφασίσει να το φωτογραφίσω και να δημοσιέυσω εδώ στο φόρουμ το τριπ ρηπόρτ, ως ενα ελάχιστο ευχαριστώ σε όλα τα μέλη αυτης της υπέροχης παρέας που μας χαρίζουν εδώ συντροφιά, ενημέρωση και τις ωραιότερες φωτογραφίες των αγαπημένων μας πλοίων.

_"Ραντεβού_ (ξανά) _στο πλοίο λοιπόν..."_ σύντομα από τις φιλόξενες σελίδες αυτού του φόρουμ




> Superfast VI στην Ηγουμενιτσα. Χαρισμενη στον Ωριων για το εξαιρετικο του αφιερωμα στο πλοιο, αλλα και σε ολους τους φιλους των κοκκινων βαποραρων
> 
> IMG_1709.JPG


 
Φίλε *aeroplanos* η φωτογραφία σου είναι υπέροχη και εξαιρετικά ποιοτική για νυχτερινή. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!

----------


## Trakman

Μια φώτο του κόκκινου στολιδιού, αφιερωμένη στους ΩΡΙΩΝ και aeroplanos!

----------


## aeroplanos

> Μια φώτο του κόκκινου στολιδιού, αφιερωμένη στους ΩΡΙΩΝ και aeroplanos!


Ευχαριστω Trakman και αναταποδιδω με μια αλλη του κοκκινου βαπορα
IMG_1671.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! Είναι στολίδι!!!!

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

*Trakman* εγώ σε ευχαριστώ! Η φωτογραφία σου είναι υπέροχη.
Ανταποδίδω και αφιερώνω σε σένα, αλλά και στους *aeroplanos, Leo, hayabusa, polykas, nkr, laz94, seaways lover, Φίλιππος Αίγιο* και βέβαια και στον *sylver23* την παρακάτω φώτο του βάπορα, κατα την άφηξη του στην Ηγουμενίτσα.



Πάρτε την σαν μια πρόγευση :Wink: !

----------


## Trakman

Είναι υπέροχη!! Περιμένουμε και άλλες!! Σ'ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## nkr

Εγω εχω ειδη παραγλυκαθει με την ωραια φωτογραφια.Μπραβο ΩΡΙΟΝ

----------


## aeroplanos

> *Trakman* εγώ σε ευχαριστώ! Η φωτογραφία σου είναι υπέροχη.
> Ανταποδίδω και αφιερώνω σε σένα, αλλά και στους *aeroplanos, Leo, hayabusa, polykas, nkr, laz94, seaways lover, Φίλιππος Αίγιο* και βέβαια και στον *sylver23* την παρακάτω φώτο του βάπορα, κατα την άφηξη του στην Ηγουμενίτσα.
> 
> Πάρτε την σαν μια πρόγευση!


Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε ΩΡΙΩΝ για την αφιερωση. Αναμενω, ως φανατικος λατρης των SF V,VI, XI, XII, (και το διευκρινιζω... :Very Happy: ) το κυριος πιατο με ανυπομονεσια!!!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Εχαριστω φιλε ΩΡΙΩΝ γαι την αφιερωση και θα σου αντποδωσω και εγω.

----------


## seaways_lover

> *Trakman* εγώ σε ευχαριστώ! Η φωτογραφία σου είναι υπέροχη.
> Ανταποδίδω και αφιερώνω σε σένα, αλλά και στους *aeroplanos, Leo, hayabusa, polykas, nkr, laz94, seaways lover, Φίλιππος Αίγιο* και βέβαια και στον *sylver23* την παρακάτω φώτο του βάπορα, κατα την άφηξη του στην Ηγουμενίτσα.
> 
> 
> 
> Πάρτε την σαν μια πρόγευση!


Φίλε ΩΡΙΩΝΑ σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιερωση. Πανεμοφο πραγματικα βαπορι, με το κοκκινο του χρωμα να ειναι σκετη προκληση!!!! Ειναι βαποραρος!!! Τι να λεμε τωρα.... :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

To SUPERFAST VI ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΣΟΔΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΒΟΡΕΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΤΡΑΣ....

----------


## mitsakos

Ε ΝΑ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ ΣΤΟΝ OPELMANOS ΠOY TOY ΑΡΕΣΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΝΤΟΥΜΑΝΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!! 

υ.γ. ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΞΕΚΙΝΙΣΕΙ ΤΙΣ 2 ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ 4 ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΟΥ!!!!!1

----------


## dokimakos21

*SUPERFAST VI-Εισοδος στο λιμανι της Πατρας...*

*P9140934.JPG*

----------


## konigi

Aπόψε καθώς ξεκουράζεται στην Πάτρα....

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες παιδιά  :Very Happy:

----------


## ορφεας

Ένας φίλος ταξίδεψε με το SUPERFAST VI και λέει οτι είναι το χειρότερο πλοίο που έχει ταξιδέψει ποτέ. Και δεν είναι και άσχετος διοτι έχει ταξιδέψει με πάρα πολά πλοία όπως το HELLENIC SPIRIT, ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΖΕΛΟΣ, ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ, ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ, ΜΑΡΙΝΑ, ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ, BLUE STAR 2, BLUE STAR ITHAKI, BLUE STAR PAROS, ΠΑΣΗΦΑΗ ΠΑΛΑΣ, ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ, ΕΥΡΟΠΗ ΠΑΛΑΣ και ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ. Ούτε ένα σαπούνι δεν μπορούσαν να βάλουν στην καμπήνα του!

----------


## xidianakis

> Ένας φίλος ταξίδεψε με το SUPERFAST VI και λέει οτι είναι το χειρότερο πλοίο που έχει ταξιδέψει ποτέ. Και δεν είναι και άσχετος διοτι έχει ταξιδέψει με πάρα πολά πλοία όπως το HELLENIC SPIRIT, ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΖΕΛΟΣ, ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ, ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ, ΜΑΡΙΝΑ, ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ, BLUE STAR 2, BLUE STAR ITHAKI, BLUE STAR PAROS, ΠΑΣΗΦΑΗ ΠΑΛΑΣ, ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ, ΕΥΡΟΠΗ ΠΑΛΑΣ και ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ. Ούτε ένα σαπούνι δεν μπορούσαν να βάλουν στην καμπήνα του!


υπερβολες σχετικα με το οτι ειναι το χειροτερο πλοιο που εχει ταξιδεψει! 
τα superfast ειναι τιμη της Ελλαδας που τα εχει ο κ Βγενοπουλος. αν σκεφτεις μονο τις υπηρεσιες που προσφερουν -πλην μερικων κακων περιπτωσεων οι οποιες δεν ξεπερνανε τον αριθμο των δαχτυλων σου- και εφοσον εχεις την κριτικη ικανοτητα να το καταλαβεις απο μονος σου, τοτε ξανα-συζηταμε για τα πλοια της Attica Group.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Μαλλον ο φιλος σου Ορφεα επεσε στην περιπτωση.Με το καραβι ταξιδεψα τον Αυγουστο και παραγματικα εντυπωσιαστικα απο τις υπηρεσιες που προσφερει το ιδιο το πλοιο,το πληρωμα αλλα και απο την καθαριοτητα που υπηρχε σε ολους τους χωρους του πλοιου καθ' ολη την διαρκεια του ταξιδιου παρ' οτι το πλοιο ηταν γεματο.

----------


## CORFU

ρε παιδια μην μου λετε τετοια πραγματα γιατι εχω κανονισει σε λιγεs μερεs να παω Ανκωνα με το VI και μαλιστα θελω να κανω ρεβεγιον πρωτοχρονιαs στο ΧΙ

----------


## xidianakis

> ρε παιδια μην μου λετε τετοια πραγματα γιατι εχω κανονισει σε λιγεs μερεs να παω Ανκωνα με το VI και μαλιστα θελω να κανω ρεβεγιον πρωτοχρονιαs στο ΧΙ


το πλοιο ειναι μια χαρα! μπορεις να το εμπιστευτεις και μαλλιστα το προτεινω! οπως και ολα τα πλοια της Attica..

----------


## hayabusa

αν ο παραπάνω αναφερόμενος φίλος έχει ταξιδέψει με τα Αγουδημόπλοια και βρίσκει τις υπηρεσίες του SF VI κατώτερες από αυτών τότε μάλλον πρέπει να ελέγξει τα γούστα του  :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

*Σε συζητησεις βρισκετε η Αττικα για να ακολουθησει το αδελφακι στα Βορεια...*

----------


## CORFU

το απογευμα ταξιδευω απο Ηγουμενιτσα για Αγκωνα με το πλοιο,αν τα καταφερω θα γραψω απο μεσα.

----------


## CORFU

καλημερα απο το πλοιο,ο καιροs καντα στην Αγκωνα ΒΒΑ 6-7 1ωρα καθυστερηση στην  αφιξη μαs

----------


## dokimakos21

*Ισως το δουμε μεσα στον Ιανουαριο για εκτακτο δεξαμενισμο στην Ελευσινα...Πραγμα που εχει σχεση με* *αυτο**...*

----------


## CORFU

27/12/09 στο δρομο προs Αγκωνα

foto 1.jpg

foto 2.jpg

----------


## CORFU

1/1/10 στην Πατρα

----------


## polykas

> *Ισως το δουμε μεσα στον Ιανουαριο για εκτακτο δεξαμενισμο στην Ελευσινα...Πραγμα που εχει σχεση με* *αυτο**...*


*Φίλε Φώτη εάν γίνει αυτό, θα είναι σπάνιο για την Ελευσίνα να δεξαμενιστεί κόκκινο.*

----------


## CORFU

το πλοιο εβαλε πλωρη για Συρο

----------


## Leo

Κι αλήθεια λέει:

sfVI.jpg

----------


## roussosf

και σημερα 4/1/2010 8.30 am η δεξαμενη το περιμενει παρεα στο ITHAKI & HORIZON
2.jpg

----------


## CORFU

στον capten LEO που εχω να του αφιερωσω καιρο :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ φίλτατε CORFU, να είσαι καλά. Θα ανταποδώσω κάποια στιγμή  :Very Happy:

----------


## dokimakos21

*Επειδη αυτες οι φωτογραφιες σε λιγο καιρο 8α ειναι αναμνησεις...*
*ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ VI-Αναχωριση απο την Πατρα...*
P9140952.JPG

----------


## Leo

Κάτι θέλει να πεί ο ποιητής εδώ αλλά έχω μια ένσταση. Εκτός και αν με ξεγαλούν τα μάτια μου στην φωτογραφία του Nikos_V στο θέμα των δεξαμενισμών το είδα πολύ γυαλιστό. Κόκκινο γυασλιστό και πώληση? κάτι δεν μου στρώνει, αν πουλήθηκε δεν είναι φυσικό είναι να αλλάξει χρώματα τώρα?

----------


## manoubras 33

Καλό μεσημέρι! Έχεις δίκιο φιλέ Leo, θα έπρεπε να αλλάξει χρώματα αν όντως πήγαινε για πώληση. Σήμερα το πρωί στην δεξαμενή που πήγα και το είδα είναι με τα ιδία χρώματα και σινιάλα της εταιρείας…
Υ.Γ. Γυαλίζει παρά  πολύ, όμορφο! δεν χορταίνεις να το κοιτάς… 

Έχω ένα πρόβλημα με τις ρυθμίσεις τις γραμματοσειράς, ελπίζω άμεσα να το διορθώσω, συγγνώμη αν σα κούρασα τα μάτια σας..

----------


## Nikos_V

Το Superfast VI μετα απο τον δεξαμενισμο του.

P1110502_resize.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

> Το Superfast VI μετα απο τον δεξαμενισμο του.


Ελπιζω ο αλλος να μην πηγε για υπνο.
Φοβερη Νικο

----------


## Leo

Αντε να χαθείτε κι οι δυό σας.... ξενύχτηδες  :Razz:

----------


## diagoras

> Το Superfast VI μετα απο τον δεξαμενισμο του.
> 
> P1110502_resize.JPG


Δεν με βλεπω να ξυπναω για σχολειο αυριο.Ευχαριστουμε για ολες τις εξαιρετικες εικονες Νικο

----------


## gpap2006

Ξεκούραση τέλος. Ετοιμάζεται να αποχαιρετήσει τη Σύρο. Θα επιστρέψει απευθείας Πάτρα γιατί Κυριακή απόγευμα ξεκινά δρομολόγια στο Μπάρι στη θέση του SUPERFAST I που θα έρθει τη Δευτέρα Σύρο για τη δική του ετήσια.

----------


## Nikos_V

> Ξεκούραση τέλος. Ετοιμάζεται να αποχαιρετήσει τη Σύρο. Θα επιστρέψει απευθείας Πάτρα γιατί Κυριακή απόγευμα ξεκινά δρομολόγια στο Μπάρι στη θέση του SUPERFAST I που θα έρθει τη Δευτέρα Σύρο για τη δική του ετήσια.


Αναχωρηση για το Σουπερφαστ VI σε λιγα λεπτα απο το Νεωριο!Λογο καιρου οι φωτο θα ειναι λιγο δυσκολες.

----------


## Nikos_V

Να λοιπον το VI εν πλω εξω απο το λιμανι της Συρου με προορισμο την Πατρα.

P1160635.JPG

P1160646.JPG

Η ποιοτητα δεν ειναι καλη λογω καιρου.

----------


## vinman

Να 'σαι καλά Νικόλα για την άμεση ανταπόκριση απο την όμορφη με κάθε καιρό Σύρο... :Wink:

----------


## CORFU

ρε παιδια εχω χασει το πλοιο που ειναι? ακομα και στο ΑIS δεν μπορω να το δω.

----------


## Nikos_V

> ρε παιδια εχω χασει το πλοιο που ειναι? ακομα και στο ΑIS δεν μπορω να το δω.


Και την ημερα που εφυγε ειχε το AIS κλειστο.Εχθες παντος εφευγε κανονικα απο Πατρα.

----------


## CORFU

και ενα video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_D0kVoqDSg απο το ταξιδι μου :Wink:  στον δρομο προs Αγκωνα

----------


## ορφεας

Πώς ήταν το ταξίδι σου;

----------


## CORFU

τωρα τι να λεμε το πλοιο δεν παιζεται ακομα και με 8 μποφορ και καταλαβα την διαφορα γιατι γυρισα με το XI  και ξανα
 ειχε πολυ καιρο 8-9 αλλα η πλευση το VI ηταν πολυ καλυτερη απο το XI και λιγοτερο vibration σε λιγεs μερεs θα ξαναταξιδευσω με το πλοιο και δεν κρατιεμαι

----------


## CORFU

σημερα το βραδυ ταξιδευω με το πλοιο απο Ηγουμενιτσα για Αγκωνα :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## Trakman

Φίλε CORFU ελπίζω μετά την επιστροφή σου να ταξιδέψεις και μας μέσα από τις φωτογραφίες σου!! :Wink:  Καλό ταξίδι, καλά να περάσεις!!

----------


## Trakman

Αναχώρηση πριν από λίγο.
Για όλους τους φίλους της μεγάλης θαλασσινής παρέας!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να σαι καλα ρε Γιωργο πραγματικα καταπληκτικη!!!

----------


## vinman

...Παραλίγο να φωτογραφίζαμε παρέα Γιώργο σήμερα...αλλά την τελευταία στιγμή κάτι έτυχε και δεν σου έκανα έκπληξη...:cry:
....ίσως στην κάνω τις επόμενες ημέρες.... :Cool: 
Όσο για τη φωτογραφία σου,τι να πώ....υποκλίνομαι στο μοναδικό σου ταλέντο για ακόμα μία φορά...!!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Ήθισται οι "ποιητές" να μην λένε πολλά, αλλά να μιλάνε μέσα από το έργο τους... Έτσι κι εδώ ο Γιώργος... Μπράβο !

----------


## nickosps

Γιώργο δεν υπάρχουν λόγια για την ποιότητα των φωτογραφιών σου!

----------


## sylver23

> Αναχώρηση πριν από λίγο.
> Για όλους τους φίλους της μεγάλης θαλασσινής παρέας!!


ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ:twisted::twisted:

Θα το πώ ποτέ αυτό στον Γιώργο??? :Razz:

----------


## Trakman

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ όλους!!!!! Να'στε καλά παιδιά!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## dokimakos21

*Superfast VI-Λιγο εξω απο το λιμανι της Πατρας...!!*
*Για ολους εσας...!*
P9140933.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γεια σου ρε Φωτη με τα ωραια σου!!!

----------


## CORFU

μερικεs φωτο απο την αναχωρηση μαs απο το λιμανι τηs Aγκωναs
super 1.jpg

super 2.jpg

super 3.jpg

super 4.jpg
ακολουθουν και αλλεs φωτο

----------


## CORFU

μερικεs φωτο ακομα απο το πλοιο
super 5.jpg

super 6.jpg

super 7.jpg

super 8.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

να τος !!!
βολτούλα βολτούλα ??
ΩΡΑΙΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ 
αλλά το ταξίδι δεν τελείωσε εκεί :mrgreen:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ ωραιες φιλε μου, μιλαμε για πραγματικο βαπορι αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση που δεν εχει ενα ντεκ μονο με εσωτερικους κοινοχρηστους χωρους χωρις καμπινες!!! Δηλαδη τα ΧΙ - ΧΙΙ εχουν ενα ολοκληρο ντεκ χωρις καμπινες και ενα υπεροχο πλωριο σαλονι, τα V και VI φαινεται οτι υστερουν σε αυτο.

----------


## Thanasis89

Σ' Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Βαγγέλη που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας το ταξίδι σου ! Να είσαι καλά !  :Smile:

----------


## CORFU

λιγο υπομονη φιλε Νικολα και θα δειs  λιγεs φωτο ακομα και για σενα φιλε Νιονιο η διαφορα ειναι στο deck 7 για αυτο και τo sf vi εχει μεγαλυτερο πρωτοκολλο απο τα sf xi-xii

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μα νομιζω οτι τα ΧΙ - XII εχουν μεγαλυτερο πρωτοκολλο.

http://superfast.com/site/content.as...3&loc=1&query=

Απλα μου φαινεται περιεργο που ενω πανω απο το ντεκ 7 τα υπολοιπα ντεκ των XI - XII κοβονται πιο νωρις το VI δεν εχει πλωριο σαλονι στο ντεκ 7!!!

----------


## CORFU

φιλε Νιονιο ενοοω μεγαλυτερο  πρωτοκολλο στο ξενοδοχειακο

----------


## CORFU

αντε και μερικεs φωτο ακομα
super 9.jpg

super 10.jpg

super 11.jpg

super 12.jpg
και να ξερειs Νικολα ο υπευθυνοs τηs recepsion απο τιs 20:00-8:OO καθε μερα ειναι απο την Ηγουμενιτσα και φοβερα ευγενικοs ανθρωποs

----------


## Trakman

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες από το ταξίδι σου φίλε CORFU!! Ευχαριστούμε!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ πολυ καλες να σαι καλα!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Και άλλος πήγε ταξίδι!  :Wink: 

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την όμορφη παρουσίαση!




> μερικεs φωτο ακομα απο το πλοιο
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79760
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79761
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79762
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79763

----------


## CORFU

Aντανακλασειs :Cool: 
super 13.jpg

super 14.jpg

super 15.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Αναχώρηση του VI με δυνατούς βοριάδες!
Για τους vinman, Thanasis89, CORFU, Appia, Nikos_V, ελμεψη, diagoras, hayabusa, Nissos Mykonos, pantelis2009 !

----------


## vinman

...αύριο (Τρίτη) θα έχει βοριάδες Γιώργο?? :Very Happy: 
Φανταστικές φωτογραφίες για άλλη μία φορά!!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## vinman

....................

----------


## Thanasis89

..................... Τα είπες όλα Μάνο ! Γιώργο σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ ! Απλά τέλεια !

----------


## CORFU

απλα τελειεs φιλε Γιωργο :Wink:

----------


## CORFU

στο σαλονακι απεναντι απο την reception υπαρχει η ιδια φωτο σε μεγαλο καδρο αλλα με μια διαφορα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  για βρειτε την :Cool: 
foto.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Σημερινή αναχώρηση του θηρίου απο την Πάτρα!
Για τους φίλους Trakman,Corfu,Appia_1978,Captain_nionios,dokimakos  21,
Rocinante,Thanasis89,Nikos_V,Leo,Artmios sintihakis,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,
mike_rodos,ελμεψη!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81044

----------


## MARGARITIS24

> στο σαλονακι απεναντι απο την reception υπαρχει η ιδια φωτο σε μεγαλο καδρο αλλα με μια διαφορα για βρειτε την
> foto.jpg


 δεν υπαρχει το σωσιβιο κατω δεξια

----------


## CORFU

ρε παιδια τηs τελευταιεs μερεs το πλοιο το βλεπετε στο AIS?????
OXI φιλε margaritis

----------


## mike_rodos

> *Σημερινή αναχώρηση του θηρίου απο την Πάτρα!*


Επόμενο λιμάνι φωτογραφίσεις??? Δεν παίζεσε Μάνο... όπου λιμάνι και εσύ μέσα...! Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την αφιέρωση..!

----------


## dokimakos21

> *Σημερινή αναχώρηση του θηρίου απο την Πάτρα!*
> *Για τους φίλους Trakman,Corfu,Appia_1978,Captain_nionios,dokimakos  21,*
> *Rocinante,Thanasis89,Nikos_V,Leo,Artmios sintihakis,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,*
> *mike_rodos,ελμεψη!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81044


Δωσε Μανο δωσε..... :Razz:  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## diagoras

> Αναχώρηση του VI με δυνατούς βοριάδες!
> Για τους vinman, Thanasis89, CORFU, Appia, Nikos_V, ελμεψη, diagoras, hayabusa, Nissos Mykonos, pantelis2009 !


Φοβερες φωτογραφιες Γιωργο.Ευχαριστω πολυ.Ευχαριστω επισης Μανωλη για την αφιερωση της ολοζωντανης φωτογραφιας σου

----------


## Trakman

Οι φωτογραφίες σου Μάνο σε αποζημίωσαν για τα χιλιόμετρα που έκανες και με το παραπάνω!!!! ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Στα κέφια του σήμερα ο φίλος Vinman  :Very Happy: 




> *Σημερινή αναχώρηση του θηρίου απο την Πάτρα!*
> *Για τους φίλους Trakman,Corfu,Appia_1978,Captain_nionios,dokimakos  21,*
> *Rocinante,Thanasis89,Nikos_V,Leo,Artmios sintihakis,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,*
> *mike_rodos,ελμεψη!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81044

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!




> Αναχώρηση του VI με δυνατούς βοριάδες!
> Για τους vinman, Thanasis89, CORFU, Appia, Nikos_V, ελμεψη, diagoras, hayabusa, Nissos Mykonos, pantelis2009 !

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> *Σημερινή αναχώρηση του θηρίου απο την Πάτρα!*
> *Για τους φίλους Trakman,Corfu,Appia_1978,Captain_nionios,dokimakos  21,*
> *Rocinante,Thanasis89,Nikos_V,Leo,Artmios sintihakis,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,*
> *mike_rodos,ελμεψη!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81044


 Σε ευχαριστωωωωωωω...... :Surprised: .όπως πάντα τέλεια!

----------


## vinman

*...χθεσινή έξοδος απο το λιμάνι της Πάτρας..!!*
*Για όλους τους φίλους!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81138

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> *Σημερινή αναχώρηση του θηρίου απο την Πάτρα!*
> *Για τους φίλους Trakman,Corfu,Appia_1978,Captain_nionios,dokimakos  21,*
> *Rocinante,Thanasis89,Nikos_V,Leo,Artmios sintihakis,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,*
> *mike_rodos,ελμεψη!!*


*Μανώλη υπέροχη φωτογραφία!!Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!*




> Αναχώρηση του VI με δυνατούς βοριάδες!
> Για τους vinman, Thanasis89, CORFU, Appia, Nikos_V, ελμεψη, diagoras, hayabusa, Nissos Mykonos, pantelis2009 !


*Γιώργο καταρχάς σε ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση...Τώρα για τις φωτογραφίες σου δεν υπάρχουν σχόλια!!Μιλάνε από μόνες τους...*

----------


## vinman

*...άλλη μία για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου...!!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81506

----------


## CORFU

στον φιλο vinman :Cool: 
vi.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

¶φιξη στην Πάτρα ! Στον dokimakos, vinman, Leo, nissos mykonos, corfu και Trakman...

DSC05375.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Εξαιρετικός θανάση....αλλά αν δεν ανεβάσεις καμμιά 500αριά φωτογραφίες απο το ταξίδι σου στην Ιταλία δεν θα σε αφήσω ήσυχο...*

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Υπέροχη φωτογραφία Θάνο, όπως και οι υπόλοιπες που έχεις ανεβάσει (προς το παρόν) από το ταξίδι!
Εγώ δεν σου ζητάω πολλά καμιά 200αριά φωτογραφίες από το ταξίδι σου!*

----------


## Thanasis89

Για να πέρνουν φωτιά τα κόκκινα...  :Wink:  
Στον Μάνο, στον Γιώργο (trakman), στον Φώτη και στον Nikos_V  

DSC05378.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*Ενω εμεις αναμενουμε την αφιξη του για να επιβιβαστουμε....!!!*
*ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ VI-Αφιξη στην Πατρα 25.03.2010*
*P3250015.jpg*

----------


## vinman

*...αναχώρηση απο Πάτρα..!
Για τους φίλους Trakman,Thanasis89,dokimakos21,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Φανούλα,Nikos_V,Leo!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84509

----------


## Giovanaut

To "Κοκκινο" που αγαπαμε σε μια διαφορετικη αποψη στην Ηγουμενιτσα...
Η φωτο ανηκει σε καποιον καλο φιλο...!!!

20100329200532(2).jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

To VI εν πλω... Σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους ! 

DSC05355.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Αναχωρηση απο Πατρα πριν λιγες μερες...δευτερολεπτα πριν ενα κυματακι με κανει παπι..... :Very Happy: 
Για ολους τους καλους φιλους...

----------


## vinman

*Xθεσινή άφιξη στην Πάτρα!
Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,NikosV,Αιγαιοπλόος,έλμεψη,mike_rodos,N  ikosP,
Thanasis89,dokimakos21,Captain,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Captain_nionios,
Corfu,Appia_1978,sea_serenade,Νικόλα!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92498

----------


## CORFU

τελεια μπραβο σου φοβερο πλοιο

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φωτο απο ωραία γωνία φίλε vinman:lol:

----------


## vinman

*Για να μην λέμε μόνο για την κάπνα που βγάζουν τα παλιότερα πλοία....
Χθές ''ο έξης'' ντουμάνιασε όλη την Πάτρα κατά την αναχώρηση του...
Για όλο το Ναυτιλία αλλά και τον ειδικό ''μαυροκαπνοφουγαρολόγο'' opelmanos!!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92581

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92582

----------


## Nikos_V

> *Xθεσινή άφιξη στην Πάτρα!
> Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,NikosV,Αιγαιοπλόος,έλμεψη,mike_rodos,N  ikosP,
> Thanasis89,dokimakos21,Captain,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Captain_nionios,
> Corfu,Appia_1978,sea_serenade,Νικόλα!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92498


vinman ακομη ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω!!
Ενα απο τα αγαπημενα μου πλοια :Very Happy: 
Εαν επανελθω θα ανταποδωσω απο τον βαπορα.....

----------


## diagoras

> *Xθεσινή άφιξη στην Πάτρα!*
> *Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,NikosV,Αιγαιοπλόος,έλμεψη,mike_rodos,N  ikosP,*
> *Thanasis89,dokimakos21,Captain,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Captain_nionios,*
> *Corfu,Appia_1978,sea_serenade,Νικόλα!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92498


 Εξαιρετικη γωνια ληψης.Ευχαριστω Μανωλη για την αφιερωση

----------


## diagoras

> *Xθεσινή άφιξη στην Πάτρα!*
> *Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,NikosV,Αιγαιοπλόος,έλμεψη,mike_rodos,N  ikosP,*
> *Thanasis89,dokimakos21,Captain,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Captain_nionios,*
> *Corfu,Appia_1978,sea_serenade,Νικόλα!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92498


 Εξαιρετικη γωνια ληψης Μανωλη.

----------


## dokimakos21

*SUPERFAST VI-Αφιξη στην Πατρα 25.03.2010*
*Για τους Vinman,Leo,Thanasis89,Trakman,Nikos V.,έλμεψη,mike_rodos,NikosP,
Captain,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Captain_nionios,
Corfu,Appia_1978,Νικόλα!*

P3250023.jpg

----------


## vinman

*....για τον Trakman,τον dokimakos21 και φυσικά τον NikosV...!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92613

----------


## Leo

Αυτό που είναι φανταστικό, είναι ότι παραμένουν πάντα βάπορες, καλοσυντηριμένοι χωρίς τρεξίματα και εμφανή σημάδια κόπωσης. Να σαι καλά Μανουέλ!  :Wink:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Superfast VI πριν λιγες μερες κατα την αναχωρηση του..
αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους καλους φιλους του θεματος...

----------


## Thanasis89

> Αυτό που είναι φανταστικό, είναι ότι παραμένουν πάντα βάπορες, καλοσυντηριμένοι χωρίς τρεξίματα και εμφανή σημάδια κόπωσης. Να σαι καλά Μανουέλ!


Κάτι που είχα προσέξει στον Πειραιά και μου την έδωσε προσωπικά, έχει σχέση με αυτό που είπες εσύ Leo, το ότι είναι καλοσυντηρημένοι και χωρίς τρεξίματα κλπ. Το πρωί όταν είχα πάει στον Πειραιά και κανά 2ωρο μετά την άφιξή του 12, είχαν πάρει μια μάνικα και έπλεναν το καράβι. Τρελάθηκα ! Μα είναι δυνατόν να να πλένεις ένα καράβι *εξωτερικά* ; Αφού την ίδια μέρα θα γέμιζε πάλι αλάτι. Μα υπάρχει λόγος να πλένεται και να γίνεται τέτοια σπατάλη νερού την στιγμή που λιγοστεύει το νερό ; Τι να πω ; 
Εντάξει, σπαταλάνε νερό, αλλά μην μας δουλεύουν λέγοντας δίπλα από κάθε βρύση "το νερό είναι πολύτιμο" και άλλα του είδους. Ναι ρε φίλε το βλέπω πόσο πολύτιμο είναι για σένα. Πάμε παρακάτω έτσι για να βλέπουμε και τις δύο πλευρές του νομίσματος...  :Wink:

----------


## jumpman

Φίλε Θανάση το νερό που χρησιμοποιείται λογικά δεν είναι πόσιμο και προέρχεται από τον βραστήρα του πλοίου. Οπότε δεν γίνεται καμία μα καμία σπατάλη νερού.

----------


## Thanasis89

Δημήτρη η μάνικα ήταν συνδεδμένη με το σύστημα παροχής νερού των πλοίων του λιμανιού, κάτι που παρέλλειψα να σημειώσω και συγχώρεσέ με γι' αυτό. Επίσης, ακόμα και η εσωτερική κατανάλωση του νερού του πλοίου, καθώς μόνο τα ποντοπόρα διαθέτουν συστήματα αφαλάτωσης (και όχι για πόσιμο νερό) και αν κάνω λάθος παρακαλώ διορθώστε με, αν δεν γίνεται με σωστό τρόπο θεωρείται σπατάλη.

----------


## vinman

*...αφήνοντας πίσω τα νερά και τις μάνικες ας δούμε άλλη μία φωτογραφία απο την προχθεσινή άφιξη του πλοίου στην Πάτρα...!!
Αφιερωμένη στους καλούς φίλους Trakman,proussos,Leo,NikosV,Thanasis89,
dokimakos21,Captain,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Captain_nionios!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92735

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εξαιρετικος και εντυπωσιακος ο σκληρα εργαζομενος vinman που απ' οτι φαινεται πηρε μερικες ανασες στην Πατρα και μαζι νεο υλικο για το αρχειο του. Παρα πολυ καλος Μανο, σ'ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## captain

> *...αφήνοντας πίσω τα νερά και τις μάνικες ας δούμε άλλη μία φωτογραφία απο την προχθεσινή άφιξη του πλοίου στην Πάτρα...!!*
> *Αφιερωμένη στους καλούς φίλους Trakman,proussos,Leo,NikosV,Thanasis89,*
> *dokimakos21,Captain,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Captain_nionios!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92735


Απλά εξαιρετικό βαπόρι....απλά εξαιρετικό στιγμιότυπο του φίλου Μάνου...
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.. :Wink: !!!

----------


## jumpman

> Δημήτρη η μάνικα ήταν συνδεδμένη με το σύστημα παροχής νερού των πλοίων του λιμανιού, κάτι που παρέλλειψα να σημειώσω και συγχώρεσέ με γι' αυτό. Επίσης, ακόμα και η εσωτερική κατανάλωση του νερού του πλοίου, καθώς μόνο τα ποντοπόρα διαθέτουν συστήματα αφαλάτωσης (και όχι για πόσιμο νερό) και αν κάνω λάθος παρακαλώ διορθώστε με, αν δεν γίνεται με σωστό τρόπο θεωρείται σπατάλη.


Αν όντως η μάνικα ήταν συνδεδμένη με το  σύστημα παροχής νερού των πλοίων του λιμανιού τότε σωστά μιλάμε για άσκοπη χρήση νερού. Πιστεύω πάντως, χωρίς να γνωρίζω  με σιγουριά, ότι πλοία σαν το Superfast IV τα παλάτια και όλα τα νευότευκτα ότι έχουν σύστημα αφαλάτωσης.

----------


## vinman

*...άλλη μία φωτογραφία απο την άφιξη του περασμένου Σαββάτου αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Trakman,Leo,Nikos_V,NikosP,Thanasis89,dokimakos21,  Captain,
Maroulis Nikos,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Captain_nionios!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93139

----------


## vinman

*....και αυτή για τον Nikos_V..!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93560

----------


## vinman

*Aναχώρηση στις 5 Ιουνίου!
Για τον Trakman,τον Captain_nionios και τον Nikos_V!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94780

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ωπα και μας εβρεξεεεεεεεε.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Για ολους τους καλους φιλους...

----------


## Tasos@@@

Αναχωρηση για ενα ακομα ταξιδι...

----------


## naxos ship

φιλε τασο μαζι μετην φωτο κι ενα αδιαβροχο μαζι..... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Trakman

¶φιξη στην Πάτρα!

Trakakis_6051582.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Πάτρα 5 Ιουνίου!!
Στην όμορφη παρέα εκείνου του Σαββάτου...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98953

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, Vinman  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> *Πάτρα 5 Ιουνίου!!
> Στην όμορφη παρέα εκείνου του Σαββάτου...*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98953


Εξαιρετική όπως πάντα!!! :Wink:  Thanks!!!

----------


## Trakman

¶φιξη στην Πάτρα

Trakakis_P7153709.jpg

----------


## Georgecz3

Πανεμορφες  :Smile:  .

----------


## ιθακη

19-08-10 το κοκκινο κουκλι ενδιαμεσα απο Αρκουδι και Ιθακη (περιπου στα 8 μιλια αποσταση)... ζητω συγνωμη για την ποιοτητα της φωτο,αλλα ειναι τραβηγμενη με φουλ οπτικο ζουμ,απο μια παραλια μεταξη Φρικες και Κιονι (τα λεγομενα κουρβουλια) 

αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Vinman,Pantelis2009,Trakman,Leo,Nikos_V,NikosP,Tha  nasis89,dokimakos21,
Captain,Maroulis Nikos,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Captain_nionios,Appia 1978,thanasis 89 kai σε οσους ξεχνω!

superfast vi.jpg

----------


## captain

Να σαι καλά φίλε Ιθάκη!!Σε ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση.. :Razz: 
(¶σχετο αλλά μια και το φερε η κουβέντα..τι υπέροχο μέρος το Κιόνι...& άμα συνδυάζεται και με τέτοια θέα ακόμα καλύτερο :Wink: )

----------


## pantelis2009

Σ' ευχαριστώ και γω φίλε ιθακη :Wink:  :Razz: .

----------


## ιθακη

> Να σαι καλά φίλε Ιθάκη!!Σε ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση..
> (¶σχετο αλλά μια και το φερε η κουβέντα..τι υπέροχο μέρος το Κιόνι...& άμα συνδυάζεται και με τέτοια θέα ακόμα καλύτερο)


 
[offtopic]Φαντασου οτι εγω ειμαι Βαθυσιανος αλλα το κιονι δεν το αλλαζω με τιποτε...και που να δεις φιλε captain σημερα που ανεβηκα εκτακτος Κιονι και ειχα ξεχασει την μηχανη που καποιο απο τα 2 μεγαλα τις ΑΝΕΚ περνουσε πολυ κοντα μας....και πρεπει να επισκευτης και την παραλια του Μαρμαγκα(απεναντη απο τον κολπο της Βασιλικης στο καναλι Ιθακης -Λευκαδας),το βορειοτερο σημειο μας που απο εκει τα πλοια περνανε σε αποσταση 1-1,5 ναυτικο μιλι απο την παραλια[/offtopic]

----------


## Trakman

Superfast VI, άφιξη στην Πάτρα
Για όλους τους φίλους

Trakakis_80244187.jpg

----------


## NikosP

Βάπορας.......με τα όλα του!
Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ Γιώργο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Υπεροχο Πλοιο   + κλικ απο τον φιλο Trakman  = Φωτογραφια Ονειρο!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία... :Cool:

----------


## Appia_1978

Εδώ:

http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/grou.../message/49449

αναφέρουνε, ότι η Britanny ενδιαφέρεται για την αγορά του VI, με σκοπό να το βάλει στη γραμμή Portsmouth-Bilbao.

Έχει ακούσει κανείς κάτι σχετικό ή είναι μόνο λόγια του αέρα;

----------


## MILTIADIS

Ναι βεβαια απο τοτε που αγοραστηκε το αδερφο του υπηρχε option αγορας και για το VI,εφοσον η brittany εβλεπε οτι η επιβατικη κινηση των γραμμων της σηκωνε ακομα ενα πλοιο..Απο κει και περα αν εκανε καλη προσφορα στην αττικα φανταζομαι οτι υπο τις παρουσες οικονομικες συνθηκες και τις ανακαταταξεις στις γραμμες τα deal με τον Γκριμαλντι κτλ. δεν θα ηταν και πολυ δυσκολο να της το δωσουνε και αυτο και να φερουνε το 11 στο αιγαιο ..

----------


## ιθακη

Μιλτο οχι απλα ειναι πιθανο,τα λογια γνωστου μου που ηταν ναυτης στο ΧΙ ητανε : μεσα στο χειμωνα,η το αργοτερο ανοιξη,θελουν να διπλωσουν ΧΙΙ και να φυγει και το VI οστε να μεινουν μονο τα 2 "cabrio" στο μπαρι,απο μερια αδριατικης...κριμα θα ειναι αν γινει...

----------


## minoan

Ακριβώς αυτό που λέει ο φιλος MILTIADIS ισχύει από τότε που έφυγε το V. 
Και το σενάριο είναι σιγά σιγά η αποχώρηση από την Ανκώνα (και μην ψάχνετε να σας το επιβεβαιώσουν από τώρα!)

----------


## Trakman

Τα σενάρια αυτά δυστυχώς έχουν φτάσει και στα δικά μου αυτιά... Θα δούμε. Ας ελπίσουμε να διαψευστούμε και να μείνει στα νερά μας.

Trakakis_P7153719.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

...επισης, απο πληρωμα τοι σ.φ.12 εχει ακουστει για τη γραμμη Dover-Ολλανδια!

----------


## Trakman

Για τους φίλους του πλοίου!

trakakis_7294043.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ωραιος, πολυ ωραιος Γιωργο!!! Πολυ ομορφη γωνια ληψης και εξαιρετικα χρωματα!!!

----------


## Trakman

Superfast VI στην Πάτρα

Για τoυς Captain Nionios, TSS APOLLON, Akis_Dionisis, laz94

Trakakis_P8034678.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αψογα χρωματα, και πολυ ωραια γωνια, να 'σαι καλα Γιωργο!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια!!!Απο τον   καλλιτεχνη  φιλο Trakman!!!

----------


## vinman

*...φτάνοντας στην Πάτρα...
Για τους φίλους NikosP,Trakman,Leo,dokimakos21,captain,Captain_nio  nios,
Nikos_V,mike_rodos,TSS APOLLON,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,ελμεψη,sylver23!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105581

----------


## captain

> *...φτάνοντας στην Πάτρα...*
> *Για τους φίλους NikosP,Trakman,Leo,dokimakos21,captain,Captain_nio  nios,*
> *Nikos_V,mike_rodos,TSS APOLLON,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,ελμεψη,sylver23!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105581


 
Πανέμορφη... :Wink: ........!!!

Είναι πάντως το άτιμο....μοντέλο... :Razz: ..

----------


## vinman

*Χθεσινοβραδυνή αναχώρηση απο την Ηγουμενίτσα!
Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,dokimakos21,TSS APOLLON,captain,NikosP,
Nikos_V,Αιγαιοπλόος,Captain_nionios,Sylver23!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106386

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Superfast VI στην Πάτρα
> 
> Για τoυς Captain Nionios, TSS APOLLON, Akis_Dionisis, laz94
> 
> Trakakis_P8034678.jpg


ΣΟΎΠΕΡ η φωτογραφία Γιώργο και Vinman επίσης!!! :Cool:

----------


## captain

> *Χθεσινοβραδυνή αναχώρηση απο την Ηγουμενίτσα!*
> *Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,dokimakos21,TSS APOLLON,captain,NikosP,*
> *Nikos_V,Αιγαιοπλόος,Captain_nionios,Sylver23!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106386


Φίλε Μάνο...τι να πώ...Αν εσύ ευχαριστήθηκες μία φορά το ταξίδι σου & απόλαυσες τα στολίδια του Ιονίου...εμείς μέσα από τα φωτογραφικά σου διαμάντια το ευχαριστήθηκαμε στο *δεκαπλάσσιο*!!!!
Απλά...την καλημέρα μου, μαζί με πολλές ευχαριστίες που μας πήρες μαζί σου για μία ακόμα φορά...Να 'σαι καλά :Wink: !!!!

----------


## vinman

*...άλλη μία για όλη την παρέα του Ναυτιλία..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106759

----------


## dokimakos21

> *...άλλη μία για όλη την παρέα του Ναυτιλία..!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106759


*Ζωγραφίζεις παντού..!!Μια ακομα υπέροχη φωτογραφια...!!!!*

----------


## Trakman

Superfast VI στην Πάτρα

Trakakis_8024427.jpg
Trakakis_8024432.jpg
Trakakis_8024439.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Οι φιλοι Trakman και vinman εχουν βαλθει να μας τρελανουν!!! 
 Αναρωτιεμαι μηπως το εχουν καταφερει ηδη?  
Μπραβο παιδια απιθανες οι φωτογραφιες σας!!!

----------


## vinman

*Ηγουμενίτσα 15/09!
Για τους φίλους Trakman και NikosP!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107763

----------


## Trakman

Superfast VI στην Πάτρα

Trakakis_7294057.jpg
Trakakis_7294070.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Οι φιλοι Trakman και vinman εχουν βαλθει να μας τρελανουν!!! 
> !!!


 Αφού και οι δύο έχουν  τελικό -man φίλε Γιώργο  :Wink:

----------


## CORFU

τελειο πλοιο......τελειεs φωτο :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

¶φιξη στην Πάτρα...
Για όλους τους φίλους!

Trakakis_PA096502.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φίλε Trakman. Ευχαριστούμε :Wink:  :Razz: .

----------


## raflucgr

Amazing mate!

----------


## ιθακη

τι εγεινε ρε παιδια,το ξεχασαμε αυτο το πανεμορφο πλοιο???
οοοοχι!!!!τετοιο πλοιο δεν ξεχνιετε για κανενα λογο...
μπενοντας στην Πατρα στις 04-11-10

DSCN3779a.jpg
για ολους τους λατρεις του...

----------


## proussos

*set1.jpg*
*Ηλιοβασίλεμα στην Αδριατική και πιο κάτω η συνέχεια...*

----------


## proussos

*set2.jpg*
*Το φως που πέφτει...η σιλουέτα του SUPERFAST VI ταράζει την ηρεμία των νερών και της βραδιάς !*

----------


## Trakman

Μαγείες από τον φίλο proussos...!!! :Wink:  Φανταστικές!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο απο τουςς φίλους Ιθάκη & proussos. Ευχαριστούμε :Wink: .

----------


## CORFU

σαν να νομιζω οτι καποια φωτο εντοs του πλοιου σου εδωσε την ιδεα για αυτεs τηs φωτο αλλα ειναι ομορφεs ετσι δεν ειναι φιλε proussos

----------


## vinman

*Αναχώρηση απο Ηγουμενίτσα στις 15 Σεπτεμβρίου!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 119560

----------


## Trakman

Για όλη την όμορφη παρέα του Nautilia.gr! Μια παρέα που μας έλειψε πολύ, άξιζε όμως την αναμονή!!

Trakakis_P1220398.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

υπέροχες !!!

----------


## Trakman

Πλώρη για τη Σύρο έχει βάλει ο βάπορας!

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι είναι φίλε Trakman και απ' ότι φαίνετε βιάζετε για να σας γυρίσει γρήγορα πίσω και φρεσκοβαμμένο. :Wink: 

SUPERFAST VI 01 10-02-2011.jpg

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σας πρωι -πρωι στο Νεωριο!!!!
tin 008NA.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και ο φίλος zozef δεν χάνει την ευκαιρία. Ευχαριστούμε για την άμεση ανταπόκριση :Wink: .

----------


## Nikos_V

Για ολους τους φιλους..........!!!:grin:

P2130133.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

> Για ολους τους φιλους..........!!!:grin:
> 
> P2130133.JPG


Γεια σου Νικολα με τις ομορφιες σου απο την ομορφη Συρο..!!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Για ολους τους φιλους..........!!!:grin:
> 
> P2130133.JPG


 Απλά ......καταπληκτική. Ευχαριστούμε. :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## zozef

Σημερα το βραδυ το λιμανι μας θα εχει αλλη λαμψη!!!
SUPERFAST VI 007NA.jpg

----------


## CORFU

θα εχει ξαστερια :Wink:  ομορφη φωτο

----------


## pantelis2009

Όντως άλλο θέαμα. :Cool:  Ευχαριστούμε. :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

> Σημερα το βραδυ το λιμανι μας θα εχει αλλη λαμψη!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 123707


Λάμπει!!! Σ'ευχαριστούμε zozef!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

[QUOTE=zozef;429122]Σημερα το βραδυ το λιμανι μας θα εχει αλλη λαμψη!!!


Συμφωνω απολυτα!!:-D
Απο μια αλλη γωνια....

P2180092.JPG

----------


## vinman

Νikos_V και zozef...ζωγραφίσατε..!!! :Wink:

----------


## zozef

Καλο απογευμα σε ολους σας,σημερα ανεβηκε δεξαμενη!!!
SUPERFAST VI 002NA.jpg

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Μετα την εξαιρετικη φωτο του φιλου zozef ας δουμε και μια οταν εκτελουσε τα δοκιμαστικα του στην Γερμανια.
ΠΗΓΗ:http://www.hdw.de/de/home.html
υπαρχουν και αλλες πολλες και απο αυτο αλλα και απο τα υπολοιπα πλοια της SUPERFAST που ναυπηθηκαν σε αυτο το ναυπηγειο http://www.hdw.de/en/ship-database.h...ion=showDetail
big_356_25.jpg

----------


## Κωστάκης

Αναχώρησε στις 9:00 το πρωι το πλοίο απο την Σύρο με προορισμό την Πάτρα. Αυτη τη στιγμή πλέει βόρεια των Κυθήρων με 20 κόμβους.

----------


## proussos

> Αναχώρησε στις 9:00 το πρωι το πλοίο απο την Σύρο με προορισμό την Πάτρα. Αυτη τη στιγμή πλέει βόρεια των Κυθήρων με 20 κόμβους.


*Να μου επιτραπεί μια διόρθωση...*
*Το πλοίο αναχώρησε στις 15:00 για Πάτρα.*
*Μέχρι τις 14:00 ήταν ακόμα στη διαδικασία αποδεξαμενισμού.*

----------


## Nikos_V

Πολυ σωστη η παρατηρηση του proussos:-D
Στην Ερμουπολη με φοντο τον Αγιο Νικολαο!!
Για τον prousso!!

P2170068.JPG

----------


## ithakos

Μία enface και μία προφίλ φωτό του κόκκινου γίγαντα στην Πάτρα την 13/3/11 κατά την άφιξη του στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας....

Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου και σε όλη την παρέα........

DSC_8412.JPG

DSC_8431.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

ααααχ ποσο με τρελενει αυτο το πλοιο....του χρονου,στο κλεινω απο τωρα,με αυτο θα παμε

----------


## CORFU

Και εμένα αλλά μου αρέσει το xi πιο πολύ λόγο του σαλονιού στην πλωρη

----------


## CORFU

μετα απο χρονια το πλοιο σημερα απο Πατρα παει Μπαρι :Wink:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σύμφωνα με το shippax information γιά τα top 25 συμβατικά εγ/ογ στον κόσμο,από ταχύτητα είναι στην 6η θέση με 29,0 κ.

----------


## dokimakos21

Ας δούμε το ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ VI σήμερα λίγο έξω από την Πάτρα ...
Για τους proussos,Trakman,Leo,Vinman,NikosP,NikosV,Captain_  Nionios,Konigi,mike_rodos,ελμεψη..

P4156563.JPG

----------


## Georgecz3

Πατρα 22/12/09
DSCN0282_01.JPGDSCN0287_01.JPGDSCN0292_01.JPGDSCN0288_01.JPGDSCN0296_01.JPG

----------


## Georgecz3

Και εδω καθώς τρώει το φαγάκι του μια εβδομαδα αργοτερα
DSCN0505_01.JPG

----------


## Agrino

Το πιο vibration-free από τα παρόντα κόκκινα. Τουλάχιστον όταν το ταξίδεψα, με τα δρομολόγια των 27 κόμβων..

----------


## Georgecz3

Οντως αρκετα υσηχο , σχεδον μηδαμινο vibration. Μου χε κανει μεγαλη εντυπωση , οτι με το που φορτωσε στην υπηρεσιακη του ταχυτητα , παρα τον καιρο δεν ενοιωθες καθολου vibration ακομη και στην πρυμνη. Το δευτερο που μου αρεσε αρκετα ητανε το κρατημα του στον καιρο. Παρα το 8αρακι "σιδερωνε" την θαλασσα.

----------


## Marioukos

Ταξιδεψα μαζι του στο Μπαρι το 2008 με 10αρι παρακαλω... Γινοταν χαμος μεσα.. Εφευγαν τα πιατα με τα φαγητα απο τα τραπεζια καθως αναχωρουσαμε απο την Ιταλια... Ωστοσο εν πλω ηταν αψογο !

----------


## superfast v

Τετοιος χαλασμος κι εσυ καθοσουν κι ετρωγες???

----------


## Marioukos

:Cocksure:   :Cocksure:   :Cocksure:  Θυμαμαι την εικονα... Να μην περιγραψω και αλλα ασχημα γεγονοτα που δεν πρεπει!

----------


## ithakos

Παιδιά στα νεότευκτα ( μετά την στροφή από τα Γιαπωνέζικα εννοώ) έχει γινει πρόβλεψη για το vibration..στα παλιότερα καθόσουν να πιεις ένα καφέ και κυνηγαγες το ποτήρι σου στο τραπέζι.

----------


## Agrino

> Παιδιά στα νεότευκτα ( μετά την στροφή από τα Γιαπωνέζικα εννοώ) έχει γινει πρόβλεψη για το vibration..στα παλιότερα καθόσουν να πιεις ένα καφέ και κυνηγαγες το ποτήρι σου στο τραπέζι.


Δεν έχεις άδικο και δεν αμφιβάλω, αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για μια ποιοτική σύγκριση ανάμεσα σε αναμφισβήτητα λαμπρά παραδείγματα ναυπηγικής, όπου το VI είναι απλά καλύτερο. Ούτως ή άλλως, πρόκειται για διαφορετικό σχέδιο σε σχέση με τα ομόσταυλά του, όσο κι αν μοιάζουν, οπότε ακόμα και αν τέθηκαν οι ίδιες προδιαγραφές στον σχεδιασμό όλων τους, μια σειρά από αστάθμητους παράγοντες έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να διαφέρουν ελάχιστα σε αυτόν τον τομέα.  :Wink:

----------


## ithakos

Συμφωνώ απολύτως....και οι καπετάνιοι των κόκκινων το ξεχωρίζουν το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι..

----------


## varth

ακομα θυμαμαι (2008) το ταξιδι προς Ανκονα με το πλοιο αυτο...ξαπλωσα κ νομιζα οτι ημουν στο κρεβατι του σπιτιου μου.
θαρρεις πως ηταν δεμενο...!!
κανενας κραδασμος,καμια ενοχληση στον επιβατη!
εχω ταξιδεψει κ με αδερφα του πλοια οσο κ με νεοτερα/παλιοτερα αλλων εταιρειων στις περισσοτερες γραμμες τις Αδριατικης αλλα τετοια γλυκια,αθορυβη πλευση δεν εχω ξανασυναντησει...

----------


## Appia_1978

Τα προηγούμενα σκέλη εδώ:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...526#post452526

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...530#post452530

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...532#post452532

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...534#post452534

Προς μεγάλη μου ντροπή πρέπει να ομολογήσω, πως ήταν μόλις το τρίτο ταξίδι μου με τα Σούπερφαστ ... Συνήθως δε βολεύανε οι ώρες από την Αγκώνα ή ήταν αρκετά πιο ακριβή η εταιρεία σε σχέση με τις υπόλοιπες. Μετά όμως από αυτά που συνέβησαν στην ΑΝΕΚ και με βάση τις εμπειρίες που αποκόμισα από το ταξίδι μαζί τους, σιγουρότατα θα τους ξαναπροτιμήσω λίαν συντόμως πάλι! 

Το πλοίο που μας δέχτηκε στην αγκαλιά του μετά το σοκ του Κρήτη Ι, ήταν το Σούπερφαστ VI. Ότι και να πω, θα είναι λίγο ... Απλά καταπληκτικό! Αισθάνομαι πολύ περήφανος σαν Έλληνας, που παρόλη τη μεγάλη κρίση, εξακολουθούμε και έχουμε τέτοια πλοία στο στόλο μας. Πλοία, που ούτε και τώρα, μετά από 10 χρόνια, δεν έχουν εφάμιλλά τους! 
Το πλοίο ήταν πεντακάθαρο, το δε πλήρωμα ευγενέστατο. Όπως τις παλιές καλές εποχές επί Στρίντζη για Ιταλία. Η ποιότητα των υλικών άψογη. Συνάμα, το πλοίο έχει χαρακτήρα και παρόλο τις μεγάλες του διαστάσεις, είναι πολύ όμορφο εξωτερικά. Εσωτερικά, ήταν εξαίσιο. Έφαγα εκεί και την καλύτερη μηλόπιτα που έχω φάει έως τώρα! 
Για να μην πιστέψει κανείς, πως δωροδοκούμαι από τη Σούπερφαστ, θα αναφέρω και ορισμένες ατέλειες που έχει το πλοίο κατά την άποψή μου:


Ο διαχωρισμός του εστιατορίου/σελφ-σέρβις από τον κεντρικό διάδρομο του πλοίου, μπορεί κάπου κάπου να καταντήσει λίγο ενοχλητικός.Το, κατά τα άλλα θαυμάσιο, πίσω μπαρ, έχει έντονο πρόβλημα vibration της ψευδοροφής του.

Στην Ηγουμενίτσα διαπίστωσα δυστυχώς την παντελής έλλειψη προσωπικού του Λιμενικού Σώματος και τις συνέπειες που έχει αυτό. Δεν έχω ξαναδεί πιο χαώδης φόρτωση φορτηγών οχημάτων! Το κάθε φορτηγό πήγαινε και έκανε ό,τι ήθελε! Δεν υπήρχαν γραμμές επιβίβασης. Τίποτα ... Έτσι χάσαμε τουλάχιστον 45 λεπτά τζάμπα και βερεσέ.

Φτάνοντας στην Αγκώνα γίναμε μάρτυρες άλλου ενός λιμανιού, με σοβαρά προβλήματα υποδομής. Θέλω πραγματικά να ξέρω, ποιος είχε τη φαεινή ιδέα να διοχετεύσει όλο το γκαράζ ενός πλοίου από μία και μόνο έξοδος; Για να βγούμε από το πλοίο και το λιμάνι, κάναμε σχεδόν 2 ολόκληρες ώρες! Τέλος πάντων ...

Παρακάτω μερικές φωτογραφίες του ταξιδιού:

Είσοδος στο κάτω γκαράζ
Superfast VI_1.JPG

Η επιβλητική τσιμινιέρα του. Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στο Γιώργο!
Superfast VI_2.jpg

Το κατάστρωμα βαρκών
Superfast VI_4.JPG

Γενικό πλάνο
Superfast VI_5.JPG

Πρόγραμμα δραστηριοτήτων
Superfast VI_6.JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

Μέρος του εστιατορίου
Superfast VI_3.JPG

Μέρος του σελφ-σέρβις
Superfast VI_7.JPG

Το επάνω επίπεδο του πρύμνιου μπαρ
Superfast VI_8.JPG

 :Smile: 
Superfast VI_11.JPG

Η ... μηλόπιτα  :Wink: 
Superfast VI_13.JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

Το εξωτερικό κατάστρωμα
Superfast VI_9.JPG

Το τέλος του χάους στην Ηγουμενίτσα (μερικά λεπτά νωρίτερα, ήταν ακόμα πιο τραγική η κατάσταση)
Superfast VI_10.JPG

 :Smile: 
Superfast VI_12.JPG

Ηλιοβασίλεμα στην Αδριατική
Superfast VI_14.JPG

Στο γκαράζ, περιμένοντας να αποβιβαστούμε
Superfast VI_15.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

Μάρκο, ότι και να πώ είναι λίγο... Πραγματικά ξέρεις ότι έχω αγάπη στα κόκκινα πλοία της Αδριατικής, αλλά ακόμα μεγαλύτερη αδυναμία στο VI, και λόγο μεγέθους αλλά και λόγο του πατριώτη πλοιάρχου, του υπέροχου καπτα Δημήτρη Μολφέση...μπορεί για μένα να έχει το μεγάλο ελάττωμα, της έλλειψης πλώριου μπάρ με μεγάλα παράθυρα ( όπως τα ΧΙ-ΧΙΙ) αλλά αυτή η δυόροφη ντίσκο με τρελένει...Μακάρυ κάποια στιγμή να ταξιδέψω μαζί του....

----------


## Appia_1978

Θα γίνει και αυτό. Τι λέτε, παίζει καμία συνάντηση του φόρουμ στο VΙ το 2013;  :Smile:

----------


## Agrino

Appia_1978 σε υπερευχαριστούμε, και σαν forum και προσωπικά, για το trip report. Έχω τεράστια αδυναμία με το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο, που και μένα με κέρδισε με το ταξίδι του αυτό και το πλήρωμά του. Πραγματικό στολίδι. (Και όχι, ούτε εγώ δωροδοκούμαι από την Superfast  :Very Happy:  )

----------


## ithakos

Σαν να ταξιδέψαμε μαζί σου.....πολύ όμορφα όλα...

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά  :Smile: 

Πρέπει να ομολογήσω, πως το VI με κέρδισε! Σίγουρα θα προσπαθήσω και μελλοντικά να ξαναταξιδέψω γρήγορα πάλι μαζί του.

----------


## ithakos

Από τις κριτικές που ακούω από το forum αλλά και από το πλήρωμα του θεωρώ ότι είναι το κορυφαίο των κόκκινων πλοίων!!!
Ας το δούμε εν πλω...στο Ιόνιο...DSC_0019.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ευχαριστώ παιδιά 
> 
> Πρέπει να ομολογήσω, πως το VI με κέρδισε! Σίγουρα θα προσπαθήσω και μελλοντικά να ξαναταξιδέψω γρήγορα πάλι μαζί του.


Σε ευχαριστούμε γιά το "ρεπορτάζ" κ στα 3 πλοία γιά τα καλά κ τα κακά που ανέφερες.Προ παντός όμως γιά τις υπέροχες φωτό.

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, Βίκτωρα  :Smile:

----------


## CORFU

το πλοιο ειναι απαιχτο........
μηπωs θυμασαι στο σαλονακι διπλα στην reception αυτη την φωτο σε ασπρομαυρη????????  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
super10.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Corfu, χίλια συγγνώμη. Πρέπει να ομολογήσω, πως δε θυμάμαι τη φωτογραφία, αλλά δεν κοίταξα και τόσο καλά. 1-2 φορές που πέρασα είχε αρκετό κόσμο. Την περισσότερη ώρα την έβγαλα στο πρύμνιο μπαρ  :Smile:

----------


## P@vlos

Δυστυχώς όλα πίσω έχουν κάποια vibrations ειδικά σε μανούβρες... Πολύ όμορφο ρεπορτάζ φίλε Appia_1978 και σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα... Τα σαλόνια ενος Superfast έχουν κάτι που σε κερδίζει είτε είσαι καραβολάτρης είτε όχι. Βγαίνοντας λες ότι δεν θα σε πείραζε να ξαναμπεις. Πραγματικά είναι τρομερά πλοία και το ζεστό εσωτερικό τους δεν γερνάει ενω εξωτερικά δεν πιστεύει κανείς εύκολα ότι έχουν κλείσει 10 χρόνια ζωής

----------


## Appia_1978

Ακριβώς  :Smile:  Η ποιότητά τους, εξωτερικά, εσωτερικά και βεβαίως των πληρωμάτων είναι μια κατηγορία για τον εαυτό τους! Άλλα πλοία μετά από μια δεκαετία εμφανίζουν ήδη φανερά σημάδια γήρανσης, ενώ αυτά είναι σαν καινούργια.

----------


## Marioukos

img_2000.jpgimg_2000 (1).jpgimg_2000 (2).jpgimg_2000 (3).jpgimg_2000 (4).jpg  :Pride:

----------


## Marioukos

img_2000 (6).jpgimg_2000 (7).jpgimg_2000 (8).jpgimg_2000 (9).jpgimg_2000 (11).jpg  :Pride:

----------


## Marioukos

img_2000 (12).jpgimg_2000 (13).jpg  :Indecisiveness:

----------


## Appia_1978

Απλά καταπληκτικές  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## FONIADAKIS

πολυ μαυριλα βγαζει...  :Apologetic:

----------


## ithakos

Μάριε...η ανταπόκριση είναι κάτι παραπάνω από φανταστική....

----------


## Trakman

¶φιξη πριν λίγες μέρες στην Πάτρα.

Trakakis_IMG_1225.jpg Trakakis_IMG_1229.jpg Trakakis_IMG_1230.jpg Trakakis_IMG_1233.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ταξίδι στο όνειρο...
sf vi.jpg

----------


## iclink

Τετοια οικονομια καυσιμων... 28ωρο Πατρα-Ανκωνα ουτε ο Ερωτοκριτος προ 15ετιας δεν εκανε  :Sour:

----------


## ithakos

Η πλώρη όπως φαίνεται από τη γέφυρα του πλοίου...με τα σκεπαστά ρεμέτζα.
Σε σύγχρονα λιμάνια μπορεί να φορτώσει από πλώρα με ράμπα που προσαρμόζει σε αυτή.
DSC_0357.jpgDSC_0442.jpgDSC_0443.jpg

----------


## Agrino

Και πρύμα έχει την δυνατότητα φορτοεκφόρτωσης στο επίπεδο του άνω γκαράζ, φαίνονται τα κάγγελα στο σημείο που αλλάζουν χαρακτηριστικά. Το πόσο μπροστά έβλεπε η τότε διοίκηση της Attika, ή πιθανότερα πόσο πρόσεχε να διατηρήσει την μεταπωλητική αξία των πλοίων της όσο πιο ψηλά γινόταν εφοδιάζοντάς τα με χαρακτηριστικά άχρηστα στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα, φαίνεται και από το πόσες λίγες μετασκευές σε αυτόν τον τομέα χρειάστηκαν όσα πλοία της εταιρείας πουλήθηκαν και δουλεύουν με φορτοεκφόρτωση σε 2 επίπεδα (τα Spirit of Tsamania, το Cap Finistere, το Moliere κτλ).

----------


## ithakos

Πολύ σωστά..και για την ακρίβεια εδώ φαίνεται αυτό που αναφέρεις....DSC_0323.jpgDSC_0452.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Θα θυμόσαστε τότε που η εταιρεία ήθελε να κάνει στην Πάτρα σύγχρονο τέρμιναλ με ράμπες κ φυσούνες κ όμως δεν τους άφησαν.¶λλες εποχές βέβαια...

----------


## Agrino

Κάπου το είχα διαβάσει εδώ στο forum, αλλά δεν το θυμόμουν. Ευχαριστούμε για την υπενθύμιση Βίκτορα! Όπως το λες, άλλες εποχές..

----------


## ithakos

Υπάρχει μακέτα στα γραφεια της fast στην Πάτρα...θα την φωτογραφίσω και θα τη δούμε...

----------


## P@vlos

Στο facebook κυκλοφορει μια φημη οτι το πιο ομορφο και επιβλητικο απο τα εναπομειναντα Superfast , το VI, εχει ήδη πουληθεί μεσα στις τελευταίες μερες. Ισχυει κατι τετοιο ή ειναι παλι υποθεσεις μερικων όπως με το 12 το καλοκαίρι που ειχαν πεσει σαν τα κοράκια και διεδιδαν μια φημη ????

----------


## superfast v

Δεν ειναι υποθεσεις,δυστυχως παει κι αυτο.Το ΧΙΙ θα παρει σε κανα μηνα τη θεση του στην Αγκωνα.

----------


## despo

Προσωπικά δεν μου κάνει πλέον κάποια ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση. Εδω ξεπούλησαν το κράτος, τα καράβια θα μείνουν ;

----------


## Express Pigasos

Που πωληθηκε γνωριζετε?? Κριμα να φευγουν πλοια...

----------


## superfast v

Αμερικη θα παει.

----------


## P@vlos

To VI είναι το τελευταίο που είχε την αίγλη των πρωτων Superfast με το τρομερό πρύμνιο σαλόνι και τους υπέροχους χώρους. Νιώθω μια λύπη γιατι πραγματικά έχοντας ταξιδέψει μόνο το ΧΙΙ και έχοντας ακούσει ότι το VI είναι ακόμα πιο τρομερή εμπειρία σκόπευα μόλις έβρισκα χρόνο προς το καλοκαίρι να το ταξιδέψω  :Apologetic:  :Apologetic:  :Apologetic: 

Είναι κρίμα τετοιες βαποράκλες να τις δίνουμε όπου μπορούμε.... Απο την ΑΝΕΚ περιμέναμε κραχ απο αλλού μας ήρθε...  :Apologetic:

----------


## Marioukos

Παλεψε καιρο η εταιρεια του και τελικα καταφερε να το πουλησει.. Η ιστορια βαστα πανω απο 4 χρονια.. Με μεγαλη λυπη ειναι αληθεια οτι φευγει, τελη Μαρτιου σταματαει.  :Apologetic:

----------


## Express Pigasos

Οταν λέμε Αμερική εννοούμε Καναδά που ειναι και το Atlantic Vision η εκει που ειναι το αδερφό του Horizon ... Δείτε το θετικά παίδες ... Εκτιμούν τα πλοια μας ;-) Τελικα ο Παναγοπουλος ηταν πολυ μπροστα !!

----------


## despo

> Οταν λέμε Αμερική εννοούμε Καναδά που ειναι και το Atlantic Vision η εκει που ειναι το αδερφό του Horizon ... Δείτε το θετικά παίδες ... Εκτιμούν τα πλοια μας ;-) Τελικα ο Παναγοπουλος ηταν πολυ μπροστα !!


Και τι να την κάνουμε την εκτίμηση ; Εκτιμά κανείς  μιά ακόμα στρατιά άνεργων ναυτικών ;

----------


## superfast v

Τι παει να πει''εκτιμουν τα πλοια μας''??Μαλλον θες να πεις''δεν ειμαστε αξιοι πλεον να εχουμε/συντηρουμε πολλα και τετοια πλοια''.Κοιτανε αν τους κανει και το παιρνουν..Στο κατω-κατω αν''εκτιμανε''καποιον ειναι το Γερμανικο ναυπηγειο που το κατασκευασε γιατι να εκτιμησουν εμας?Στις ΗΠΑ παει

----------


## Express Pigasos

Εννοώ πως σε ολα υπάρχει μια θετική πλευρά...ειναι το μονο το θετικό που μπορει να δει κανεις σε μια πώληση ενός πλοίου που ήρθε ως νεοτευκτο στη χώρα μας..Ο Παναγοπουλοσ εφερε επανασταση με τα Σουπερφαστ... Οντας στο χώρο και ζώντας απο αυτο.. Οταν πωλείται ενα πλοίο σε μια εταιρεία με αλλα πλοια ειναι για να μπορέσει να διατηρήσει τα αλλα πλοια... Οι εποχές ειναι δύσκολες για να διατηρηθούν οι επενδύσεις των εποχών των παχεων αγελάδων δυστυχώς ... Οσον αφορά τους ανθρώπους που θα χάσουν τη δουλεια τους δυστυχώς δεν μπορω να πω κατι ... Αυξάνεται ο αριθμός των ανέργων σε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους κλάδους  :-(

----------


## Agrino

> Τι παει να πει''εκτιμουν τα πλοια μας''??Μαλλον θες να πεις''δεν ειμαστε αξιοι πλεον να εχουμε/συντηρουμε πολλα και τετοια πλοια''.Κοιτανε αν τους κανει και το παιρνουν..Στο κατω-κατω αν''εκτιμανε''καποιον ειναι το Γερμανικο ναυπηγειο που το κατασκευασε γιατι να εκτιμησουν εμας?Στις ΗΠΑ παει


Ε, θα πληρώσουν και κάτι παραπάνω αν το έχει διατηρήσει η εταιρεία σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση (που από όσο ξέρω έχει), και επίσης αν έχει υποδομές που υποστηρίζονται από τα λιμάνια που θα δένει (δείτε την συζήτηση εδώ). Αυτό μάλλον εννοεί ο Express Pigasos.

Τέλος πάντων, ήταν αναμενόμενο να πουληθεί ένα από τα κόκκινα, και δυστυχώς από καραβολατρικής άποψης φεύγει το καλύτερο του στόλου. Καλές θάλασσες να έχει εκεί που θα πάει, ελπίζω να στηρίξει την εταιρεία και τους εργαζόμενους σε αυτή με τα χρήματα που θα φέρει η πώλησή του, καθώς και ότι δεν θα γεμίσουμε στο τέλος με πλοία τύπου Superfast I/II..

EDIT: Δεν γνωρίζω τι παίζει με τον ακριβή αριθμό επάνδρωσης των πλοίων του ομίλου, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι το πλήρωμά του θα απολυθεί. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι το XII μάλλον θα το αντικαταστήσει, και επίσης ενεργοποιήθηκε και το Horizon. Οπότε, περισσότερο για ανακατάταξη στόλου μου φέρνει η πώληση του VI παρά για μείωση. Προς το παρόν πάντα, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι θα φέρει το μέλλον με αυτή την κατάσταση.

----------


## leo85

Χάνουμε τα καλύτερα καράβια,και μένουν άνεργη ναυτική  :Apologetic:

----------


## Express Pigasos

Δυστυχώς με το γραπτό λόγο δε γίνεται κατανοητό αυτο που εννοω . Στο προφορικό με το τόνο της φωνής μου θα καταλαβαινατε πως ακριβως το εννοω ... Μάλιστα τη προηγούμενη εβδομάδα , τυχαίνοντας να ειμαι με τον Ιθάκη στο κόκκινο , είπε χαρακτήριστικα "αν φύγει κάποιο .. Το 6 θα φύγει λόγω της εναρμόνισης του με τα λιμάνια του εξωτερικού " αν δε κανω λάθος δηλαδη

----------


## iclink

Ο Παναγοπουλος που αλλαξε την Αδριατικη... Μαλλον δεν σκεφτεται κανεις τελικα...

Εφτιαξε ενα στολο, με γρηγορα κ ενεργοβορα πλοια που δεν αποσβεσαν ποτε τα δανεια τους, τα οποια τωρα τα πουλανε μηπως κ σωσουν οτι σωζεται... 

Τό αν θα μεινει κανενα στο τελος, πολυ θα χαρω να το συζητησουμε σε ενα-δυο χρονια, πως αλλαξε η Αδριατικη!!!

----------


## Agrino

Τα πλοία αυτά για την εποχή που κατασκευάστηκαν και δρομολογήθηκαν ήταν ότι πρέπει. Οι εποχές αλλάζουν μαζί με τις ανάγκες και τα standard. Δεν φταίνε τα πλοία και οι καταναλώσεις τους που ο ευρωπαϊκός νότος παραπαίει. Από την στιγμή που βρισκόμαστε σε ύφεση ναι, θα πουληθούν πλοία και θα αντικατασταθούν από άλλα πιο κατάλληλα για τις σημερινές συνθήκες.

----------


## iclink

Ποτε δεν ηταν καταλληλα τετοια πλοια. Για καραβολατρικης αποψης μπορει. Για οικονομικης, μαυρα χαλια

----------


## Agrino

Στην δεδομένη φάση, συμφωνώ και γω ότι είναι μαύρα χάλια. Γι αυτό άλλωστε και είναι προς πώληση.  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Χάνουμε τα καλύτερα καράβια,και μένουν άνεργη ναυτική


_ Ο φιλος leo85 με δυο λεξεις τα ειπε ολα!!!_  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## P@vlos

Κοστοβόρα ή όχι με αυτά κατάφερε ο Παναγόπουλος να βλέπουν οι ξένοι τα καράβια μας και να θέλουν να ταξιδέψουν... Ακρως καραβολατρικά, ζεστοί χώροι αλλά λιτοί και χωρίς υπερβολές και απίστευτη τεχνολογία για την εποχή τους! Και δεν ξαναβγαίνει τέτοια σειρά πλοίων !!! 

Το πιο εκνευριστικό είναι ότι οι φήμες λένε για μετατροπή σε καζίνο! Τέτοιος βάπορας να μην ξαναδουλέψει είναι αμαρτία! Πλοία αντάξια κρουαζιερόπλοιου δεν τα διαχειρίζεσαι έτσι! Τέλοσπάντων, ας είναι η τελευταία απώλεια και όπως είπε και κάποιος παραπάνω ας ελπίσουμε τουλάχιστον ότι δεν θα γεμίσουμε πλοία-παντόφλες τύπου Sf I-II γιατί πραγματικά μας χαλάνε την ανάμνηση της εταιρείας  :Apologetic:

----------


## iclink

Βαποραροι, ξεβαποραροι, ο Παναγοπουλος τα εφερε κ τωρα ειδαμε πως τα διαχειριζονται οσοι τα πηρανε.  Κομμενα πανε οσα δεν ειναι δεμενα (ακομη κ το VI το δρομολογιο που κανει τωρα το κανει με μιση καρδια γιατι δεν βγαινει)!
οσο για την ανεργια, ναυτικων ή μη, πρεπει να μην κοιταμε το δεντρο μονο γιατι χανουμε το δασος.
τα διαχειριζεσαι ωστε να σου αποφερουν κερδος, οποτε εδω τα συναισθηματικα δε μετρανε
για την Αττικα ηταν η πωληση για τη νεα του εταιρεια ως καζινο

----------


## ιθακη

> ... *Μάλιστα τη προηγούμενη εβδομάδα , τυχαίνοντας να ειμαι με τον Ιθάκη στο κόκκινο , είπε χαρακτήριστικα "αν φύγει κάποιο .. Το 6 θα φύγει λόγω της εναρμόνισης του με τα λιμάνια του εξωτερικού "* αν δε κανω λάθος δηλαδη


Πολύ σωστά θυμάσαι Πέτρο.... Αυτό είχα πει..... και ήταν κουβέντα που μου είπε πλοίαρχος των κόκκινων, για να μου απορρίψει την πιθανότητα να πουληθούν πρώτα κάποιο εκ των 11-12, αντί του 6 (πριν 2 χρόνια αυτή του η κουβέντα).... Το visor που διαθέτει είναι μεγάλο + έναντι των άλλων δύο

----------


## thanos75

Όντως από καραβολατρικής απόψεως ήταν το πιο ενδιαφέρον...κρίμα πραγματικά.  Προβλέπω πάντως αναδιάρθωση του στόλου της ΑΤΤΙΚΑ ανά γραμμή.  Κάτι μου λέει πως τελικά η επαναδραστηριοποίηση του ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΑ δεν ήταν απλώς για μια πρόσκαιρη σκάντζα.  Μάλλον προβλέπω να βρίσκει κάποιο ρόλο.  Τώρα στο Ηράκλειο θα είναι στη θέση που ΧΙΙ που λογικα θα αντικαταστήσει το VI, στα Δωδεκανησα θα είναι (με ταυτόχρονη παραμονή του BS1 στο Ηράκλειο) ή- το πιο κουφό ίσως - θα αντικαταστήσει το ίδιο το VI? Σε κάθε περίπτωση οψόμεθα...

----------


## pantelis2009

Ο Παναγόπουλος ξεκίνησε με τα κρουαζιερόπλοια και μετά το γύρισε στα επιβατηγά. Λες να ετοιμάζετε για καμιά άλλη στροφή.....τώρα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## despo

Τώρα όλοι κάνουν ταμείο ...

----------


## proussos

*Είναι όμορφο να διαβάζουμε μέσα από αυτές τις σελίδες , τις εκδηλώσεις θαυμασμού προς ένα τέτοιο πλοίο.
Τίποτα όμως ακόμα δεν έχει οριστικοποιηθεί ως προς την αλλαγή πλοιοκτησίας του SUPERFAST VI.
Θα πρέπει κατά γενική ομολογία να αναγνωρίσουμε ότι όλα τα SUPERFAST προέβαλαν και επέβαλαν νέα δεδομένα στον τομέα της ακτοπλοΐας.
Αξιοζήλευτα πλοία , διαχρονικά σύμβολα , ποιοτικά ναυπηγήματα , πλωτά εργοστάσια μιας καλής ναυτικής ζωής για όσους είχαν την τύχη και την τιμή να υπηρετήσουν...
Για το SUPERFAST VI τι να πει κάποιος...το μόνο από τα 12 κόκκινα που προηγήθηκε της σειράς αρίθμησης.
Θυμίζω χαρακτηριστικά ότι παραδόθηκε και ήρθε στην Ελλάδα πριν από το αδελφό του SUPERFAST V που αντιμετώπιζε μηχανικές διαταραχές εκείνη την εποχή.
Μαζί με τα "αδελφά" SUPERFAST VII , VIII , IX , Χ διαθέτουν τον πιο πλούσιο και πιο ποιοτικό εξοπλισμό οργάνων και συστημάτων ναυσιπλοΐας , ασφαλείας καθώς και αυτοματισμών.
Όχι άδικα , χαρακτηρίζονται "τρένα" στο ταξίδεμά τους με κακοκαιρία και "κόκκινοι πύραυλοι" όταν στις 4 μηχανές τους προσφερθούν πλούσια γεύματα...
Πλοία - κοσμήματα που καλό θα ήταν να ευγνωμονούμε όσους τα εμπνεύστηκαν και όσους κατάφεραν να ζωντανέψουν τα όνειρα του κάθε καραβολάτρη και κάθε ναυτεργάτη που περπάτησε στις λαμαρίνες και στις μοκέτες τους !
Αποχαιρετισμοί δεν χωρούν τώρα...μόνο σεβασμός και εκτίμηση σε όσους τα σχεδίασαν , τα κατασκεύασαν και τα ταξιδεύουν ακόμα !


*

----------


## Appia_1978

> Πολύ σωστά θυμάσαι Πέτρο.... Αυτό είχα πει..... και ήταν κουβέντα που μου είπε πλοίαρχος των κόκκινων, για να μου απορρίψει την πιθανότητα να πουληθούν πρώτα κάποιο εκ των 11-12, αντί του 6 (πριν 2 χρόνια αυτή του η κουβέντα).... Το visor που διαθέτει είναι μεγάλο + έναντι των άλλων δύο


Γιώργο, μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις τι εννοείς με "εναρμόνιση με τα λιμάνια του εξωτερικού";  :Smile:

----------


## ιθακη

> *Είναι όμορφο να διαβάζουμε μέσα από αυτές τις σελίδες , τις εκδηλώσεις θαυμασμού προς ένα τέτοιο πλοίο.
> Τίποτα όμως ακόμα δεν έχει οριστικοποιηθεί ως προς την αλλαγή πλοιοκτησίας του SUPERFAST VI.
> Θα πρέπει κατά γενική ομολογία να αναγνωρίσουμε ότι όλα τα SUPERFAST προέβαλαν και επέβαλαν νέα δεδομένα στον τομέα της ακτοπλοΐας.
> Αξιοζήλευτα πλοία , διαχρονικά σύμβολα , ποιοτικά ναυπηγήματα , πλωτά εργοστάσια μιας καλής ναυτικής ζωής για όσους είχαν την τύχη και την τιμή να υπηρετήσουν...
> Για το SUPERFAST VI τι να πει κάποιος...το μόνο από τα 12 κόκκινα που προηγήθηκε της σειράς αρίθμησης.
> Θυμίζω χαρακτηριστικά ότι παραδόθηκε και ήρθε στην Ελλάδα πριν από το αδελφό του SUPERFAST V που αντιμετώπιζε μηχανικές διαταραχές εκείνη την εποχή.
> Μαζί με τα "αδελφά" SUPERFAST VII , VIII , IX , Χ διαθέτουν τον πιο πλούσιο και πιο ποιοτικό εξοπλισμό οργάνων και συστημάτων ναυσιπλοΐας , ασφαλείας καθώς και αυτοματισμών.
> Όχι άδικα , χαρακτηρίζονται "τρένα" στο ταξίδεμά τους με κακοκαιρία και "κόκκινοι πύραυλοι" όταν στις 4 μηχανές τους προσφερθούν πλούσια γεύματα...
> Πλοία - κοσμήματα που καλό θα ήταν να ευγνωμονούμε όσους τα εμπνεύστηκαν και όσους κατάφεραν να ζωντανέψουν τα όνειρα του κάθε καραβολάτρη και κάθε ναυτεργάτη που περπάτησε στις λαμαρίνες και στις μοκέτες τους !
> ...



Όλα τα σημαντικά λόγια, μαζεμένα σε λίγες λέξεις μιας παραγράφου....πολύ σωστά...




> Γιώργο, μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις τι εννοείς με "εναρμόνιση με τα λιμάνια του εξωτερικού";


Πρώτο και καλύτερο Μάρκο, η παρουσία Visor που τα ΧΙ και ΧΙΙ δεν διαθέτουν....

----------


## Agrino

> *Είναι όμορφο να διαβάζουμε μέσα από αυτές τις σελίδες , τις εκδηλώσεις θαυμασμού προς ένα τέτοιο πλοίο.
> Τίποτα όμως ακόμα δεν έχει οριστικοποιηθεί ως προς την αλλαγή πλοιοκτησίας του SUPERFAST VI.
> Θα πρέπει κατά γενική ομολογία να αναγνωρίσουμε ότι όλα τα SUPERFAST προέβαλαν και επέβαλαν νέα δεδομένα στον τομέα της ακτοπλοΐας.
> Αξιοζήλευτα πλοία , διαχρονικά σύμβολα , ποιοτικά ναυπηγήματα , πλωτά εργοστάσια μιας καλής ναυτικής ζωής για όσους είχαν την τύχη και την τιμή να υπηρετήσουν...
> Για το SUPERFAST VI τι να πει κάποιος...το μόνο από τα 12 κόκκινα που προηγήθηκε της σειράς αρίθμησης.
> Θυμίζω χαρακτηριστικά ότι παραδόθηκε και ήρθε στην Ελλάδα πριν από το αδελφό του SUPERFAST V που αντιμετώπιζε μηχανικές διαταραχές εκείνη την εποχή.
> Μαζί με τα "αδελφά" SUPERFAST VII , VIII , IX , Χ διαθέτουν τον πιο πλούσιο και πιο ποιοτικό εξοπλισμό οργάνων και συστημάτων ναυσιπλοΐας , ασφαλείας καθώς και αυτοματισμών.
> Όχι άδικα , χαρακτηρίζονται "τρένα" στο ταξίδεμά τους με κακοκαιρία και "κόκκινοι πύραυλοι" όταν στις 4 μηχανές τους προσφερθούν πλούσια γεύματα...
> Πλοία - κοσμήματα που καλό θα ήταν να ευγνωμονούμε όσους τα εμπνεύστηκαν και όσους κατάφεραν να ζωντανέψουν τα όνειρα του κάθε καραβολάτρη και κάθε ναυτεργάτη που περπάτησε στις λαμαρίνες και στις μοκέτες τους !
> Αποχαιρετισμοί δεν χωρούν τώρα...μόνο σεβασμός και εκτίμηση σε όσους τα σχεδίασαν , τα κατασκεύασαν και τα ταξιδεύουν ακόμα !*


Πιο σωστά κατά την γνώμη μου και ως καραβολάτρης δεν μπορούσες να το θέσεις το θέμα proussos! (Y)  :Very Happy:

----------


## ithakos

Mπράβο καπετάνιε για τα όμορφα λόγια σου......
DSC_0350.jpg
Ας δούμε μία φωτογραφία από το "πιλοτήριο" του πύραυλου αφιερωμέμη εξαιρεικά στους "δαμαστές" του....

----------


## superfast vi

κ μερικες φωτογραφιες απο την καρδια του πλοιου!

----------


## despo

Ο,τιδήποτε έχει να κάνει με το μηχανοστάσιο, είναι σπάνιες οι φωτογραφίες. Ευχαριστούμε !

----------


## Express Pigasos

Προ ολιγου ο κυριος που ανεβασε την ειδηση στο facebook αναφερει πως μαλλον ναυαγησε η πωληση...  :Uncomfortableness:  :Indecisiveness:

----------


## Ilias 92

> Προ ολιγου ο κυριος που ανεβασε την ειδηση στο facebook αναφερει πως μαλλον ναυαγησε η πωληση...


Όπου ο συγκεκριμένος κύριος δηλαδή τι είναι, για να καταλάβω??

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις καταπληκτικές εικόνες!

----------


## proussos

TYPH 2.jpg

*Εν πλω για Ancona με κακοκαιρία...*

----------


## proussos

SS4.jpg

*Εν πλω για Πάτρα...με θάλασσα "γυαλί" !*

----------


## P@vlos

> Όπου ο συγκεκριμένος κύριος δηλαδή τι είναι, για να καταλάβω??


Κακοπροαίρετος απ' οτι φαίνεται... Πάλι τα ίδια που είχαν γίνει τον Ιούλιο όπου κάποιος είχε βγάλει την βρώμα για το ΧΙΙ και όλοι το κλαίγαμε, το πλήρωμα φοβόταν την επόμενη μέρα και μέχρι και απο καπετάνιους της εταιρείας είχαμε ακούσει ότι "εκλεισε" η πώληση και ξαφνικα μετά απο 2-3 μέρες είπε κάποιος ότι δεν υπήρξε πώληση και απλά έγινε μια προσφορά αλλα δεν ήταν όσα θα ζήταγε η εταιρεία...

Γενικό συμπέρασμα είναι ότι καλές οι φήμες αλλά έως ότου να βγεί ΔΤ ή άλλη ανακοίνωση κρατάμε μικρό καλάθι...

----------


## proussos

S6000504.JPG

*Νοέμβριος 2007...στο Νεώριο της Σύρου.
Έλαμπαν τα πάντα γύρω του...από τη δική του λάμψη !*

----------


## despo

> Κακοπροαίρετος απ' οτι φαίνεται... Πάλι τα ίδια που είχαν γίνει τον Ιούλιο όπου κάποιος είχε βγάλει την βρώμα για το ΧΙΙ και όλοι το κλαίγαμε, το πλήρωμα φοβόταν την επόμενη μέρα και μέχρι και απο καπετάνιους της εταιρείας είχαμε ακούσει ότι "εκλεισε" η πώληση και ξαφνικα μετά απο 2-3 μέρες είπε κάποιος ότι δεν υπήρξε πώληση και απλά έγινε μια προσφορά αλλα δεν ήταν όσα θα ζήταγε η εταιρεία...
> 
> Γενικό συμπέρασμα είναι ότι καλές οι φήμες αλλά έως ότου να βγεί ΔΤ ή άλλη ανακοίνωση κρατάμε μικρό καλάθι...


Για το 12 δεν ήταν φήμη, ήταν πραγματικότητα, αλλά τελικά χάλασε η δουλειά. Αυτό είναι σίγουρο.

----------


## Agrino

> Γενικό συμπέρασμα είναι ότι καλές οι φήμες αλλά έως ότου να βγεί ΔΤ ή άλλη ανακοίνωση κρατάμε μικρό καλάθι...


Ένα καλό μάθημα από την ιστορία με το 6άρι τις τελευταίες μέρες. Προσωπικά αυτό το post θα το έχω μπούσουλα από δω και πέρα..

----------


## Apostolos

Σήμερα "εκ των έσω" μου υπόθηκε οτι το πλοίο όντως πουλήθηκε. Κρίμα που θα χάσουμε ένα τέτοιο στολίδι και ο θα χάσει ο κόσμος την δουλεία του...

----------


## ithakos

Και εγώ την ίδια πληροφόρηση έχω...κρίμα.....για το πλοίο και τους ναυτικους...

----------


## capten4

για να δουμε τελικα...παντως ,οπως ξερω, πριν 10-15 ημερες γινοταν απογραφη στο πλοιο....θα δειξει....

----------


## Express Pigasos

τι αλλο θελουμε πια.. το πλοιο επωληθη ..ολα α υτα δειχνουν... στο fb ο ιδιος κυριος ανεφερε κατι για 4 Απριλη...

----------


## Ilias 92

Αρχίσαμε πάλι!!! :Apologetic:  :Apologetic:  :Apologetic: 
Εγώ πάντως θυμίζω ότι αν ήταν άλλες εποχές η εταιρεία θα τραβούσε κάτι μηνύσεις άλλο πράγμα…
Δυστυχώς ….

----------


## Express Pigasos

γιατι να τραβουσε μηνυσεις??Τοτε θα επρεπε ολη η Ακτη Μιαουλη εδω και χρονια να εχει αφανιστει απο τις μηνυσεις!!  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Ilias 92

> γιατι να τραβουσε μηνυσεις??Τοτε θα επρεπε ολη η Ακτη Μιαουλη εδω και χρονια να εχει αφανιστει απο τις μηνυσεις!!


Τι είναι στην Ακτή Μιαούλη ??

----------


## Express Pigasos

Πολλα γραφεια ναυτιλιακων..Οι φημες πανε και ερχονται καθημερινα... Δεν ειναι και κακο να πεις οτι μπορει να πωληθει ενα πλοιο..καθημερινα κυκλοφορουν 1000αδες email πλοιων που πωλουνται..και απο την αλλη υπαρχουν και αλλα confidential που δεν τα μαθαινεις..Ειδικα στις μεγαλες ακτοπλοικες σπανια θα δεις σε circular πλοιο τους...ουτε ακομα και συγκεκαλυμενο να ειναι ...(TBN κτλ κτλ) ..ποσο μαλλον οταν πωληθουν...πολυ σπανια εχω δει σε report πωληση πλοιου απο ακτοπλοικη..παρα μονο κανενα διμηνο μετα...

----------


## Ilias 92

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι τα εγγλέζικα που γράφεις express pigassos μιας και δεν είμαι του κλάδου. 
Πρέπει όμως να καταλάβουμε ότι ο φιλόξενος αυτός χώρος δεν είναι το σαλόνι του σπιτιού μας, αλλά είναι δημόσιος αφού έχουν πρόσβαση και μη μέλη. 
Θα έγραφες τόσο εύκολα αν ο πατέρας σου ή κάποιος άλλος συγγενής σου δούλευε στο καράβι και ήξερες ότι αν πωληθεί δεν θα έβρισκε εύκολα δουλειά. Να είμαστε παρακαλώ πιο προσεκτικοί στα όσα λέμε ( δεν βγάζω τον εαυτό μου έξω ) γιατί έχουν και συνέπιες που εμείς πίσω από μια οθόνη δεν αντιλαμβανόμαστε.
Δεν είναι τυχαίο πως μέχρι τώρα μόνο εμείς οι μικροί γράψαμε στο θέμα για την πώληση τα πιο έμπειρα μέλη του φόρουμ σιωπούν…

----------


## Express Pigasos

Δεν συμφωνω μαζι σου...εμεις το γραφουμε εδω...αλλου γραφουν μηνιαιως φημες...το οτι σιωπουν πιο εμπειρα μελη δεν σημαινει κατι.. confindential = εμπειστευτικο , δεν ειναι καποιος ορος της ναυτιλιας (δεν το λεω ειρωνικα.) Αμα ειναι να θιγοταν καποιος επειδη εχει εναν ανθρωπο του μεσα στο πληρωμα ,τοτε θα επρεπε να ειχα σπασει την οθονη του η/υ με α υτα που διαβαζω καθημερινα στον υπολογιστη μου για προβλεψεις στην οικονομια και στη ναυτιλια γενικοτερα..ποσο μαλλον για την οικογενεια μου που ειμαστε μικρη επιχειρηση... ;-) εκει να δεις πως θιγομαστε...αλλα "σκαμε" γιατι δεν μπορει κανεις να κανει διαφορετικα... Το αν πωληθει το ΣΦ6 αφορα μονο την Attica και κανεναν αλλον δυστυχως...Ολοι εχουν αναγκη απο ρευστοτητα... Πως θα ενιωθες ομως αν τη ρευστοτητα σου αυτη σου τη μειωναν στο ελαχιστο κυβερνητικες αποφασεις ,οι οποιες εγιναν επειδη εσυ αναμοχλευσες ενα παραθυρακι του νομου που υπηρχε και το εκλεισαν γιατι ειναι αχαρακτηριστοι? Δεν μιλαω για Ελλαδα ενημερωτικα..και συγνωμη απο τα υπολοιπα μελη που πηγα εκτος θεματος...

----------


## capten4

Συμφωνα με πολυ καλες πηγες,η δουλεια τελειωσε,και πρωτες μερες του Απριλιου παραδιδεται.....περιμενουμε....

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

54 εκατομμύρια έπιασε το εργαλείο κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα που χάνουμε τέτοια πλοία.

----------


## Express Pigasos

> 54 εκατομμύρια έπιασε το εργαλείο κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα που χάνουμε τέτοια πλοία.


Και εδω η ανακοινωση της ΑΤΤΙΚΑ

----------


## proussos

*Η ευχή να είναι καλοτάξιδο εκεί που θα πάει , περισσεύει...
Μιας και επισήμως πλέον έγινε γνωστό , εγώ το αποχαιρετώ ευχόμενος να είναι τυχερό...να το σέβονται και να το αγαπούν όσο το σέβονται και το αγαπούν εκείνοι που το κάνουν να στέκεται καμαρωτό στα νερά μας...εκείνοι που έζησαν μέσα του για ώρες , για μήνες , για χρόνια...!
Να πας στα καλύτερα S.Y.H.S.

S6000144.JPG

Νοέμβριος 2007 στο ΝΕΩΡΙΟΝ Σύρου παρέα με το BLUE STAR PAROS...*

----------


## proussos

Superf.jpg

*Φωτογραφία από το διαδίκτυο...
Λίγες στιγμές πριν αφήσει τα ναυπηγεία της HDW για το ταξίδι του προς την Ελλάδα !*

----------


## proussos

PHOT0005.jpg

PHOT0014.JPG

PHOT0001.JPG

*Δεξαμενισμός στο ΝΕΩΡΙΟΝ Σύρου !
Το μόνο που είχε την τύχη τόσα χρόνια να το υποδέχεται...*

----------


## ithakos

Θα το αποχαιρετήσουμε όπως του αξίζει....καλές θάλασσες στο πλοίο όπου και να πάει...

----------


## leo85

Καλές Θάλασσες και Ο ΑΙ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ πάντα κοντά του σε όλες τις θάλασσες που θα συνάντησή και θα πέραση. :Apologetic:

----------


## Apostolos

To Πλοίο αγοράστηκε απο το γνωστό Genting Group στη Μαλαισία...
Κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα που μας κατάντησαν επέτες και ξεπουλητές...

----------


## Express Pigasos

Αυτοί έχουν καζίνο σε ολο το κόσμο και τις Norwegian και Star cruises .. Ειδικά η 2η εχει πάρει και αλλα ferries αν δεν κανω λάθος και τα χρησιμοποιεί ως κ\ζ

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ σωστά. Η Star Cruises έχει μεγάλη εμπειρία στην εκμετάλλευση πρώην φέρυ σαν κρουαζερόπλοια. Ελπίζω και θέλω να πιστεύω, πως το προορίζουν για εκεί και όχι ως σκέτο πλωτό καζίνο ...

----------


## Ilias 92

> 54 εκατομμύρια έπιασε το εργαλείο κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα που χάνουμε τέτοια πλοία.


Εξευτελιστικά λίγα ….

----------


## P@vlos

> Εξευτελιστικά λίγα ….


Γύρω στα 90 κόστος ναυπήγησης και 12 χρόνια πριν δεν είναι και λίγα τα 54 δεδομένης της κρίσης κλπ. Ασχετο αν ειναι σε like new κατάσταση... Σαν τον Περικλή που θα το έδινε πάνω απο 80 δεν μπορεί κανείς!!! Τουλάχιστον τα εκατομμύρια που γλυτώνουν απο την αγορά ας ευχηθούμε να τα κάνουν πετρέλαια και να το δουμε να πηγαινει με φουλ δρομο όπου κι αν παει μιας και εδω θα εκανε παραααα πολυ καιρό να ταξιδέψει ξανά με τις ταχύτητες για τις οποιες φτιάχτηκε...

----------


## Agrino

Είμαι πραγματικά περίεργος να δω τι ρόλο θα αναλάβει το πλοίο και κυρίως τι μετασκευές θα υποστεί. Γιατί τελικά το αδελφό του αποδείχθηκε πιο τυχερό, διατηρώντας τον ρόλο του overnight cruise ferry με την Superfast μορφή άθικτη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολύ σωστά. Η Star Cruises έχει μεγάλη εμπειρία στην εκμετάλλευση πρώην φέρυ σαν κρουαζερόπλοια. Ελπίζω και θέλω να πιστεύω, πως το προορίζουν για εκεί και όχι ως σκέτο πλωτό καζίνο ...


Σαν καζίνο θα υποστεί κ την ανάλογη κακοποίηση...

----------


## ithakos

Ας δούμε προς το παρόν μία φωτό από το καζίνο του πλοίου και ας ευχηθούμε να μην γίνει όλο....
DSC_0205.jpg

----------


## thanos75

> Ας δούμε προς το παρόν μία φωτό από το καζίνο του πλοίου και ας ευχηθούμε να μην γίνει όλο....
> DSC_0205.jpg


Ακριβώς φίλε μου...περισσότερο και από το ότι πωλήθηκε και φεύγει, με στενοχωρεί το γεγονός ότι προορίζεται για καζίνο

----------


## CORFU

> Ας δούμε προς το παρόν μία φωτό από το καζίνο του πλοίου και ας ευχηθούμε να μην γίνει όλο....
> DSC_0205.jpg


στο μηχανημα στοs βαθοs αριστερα με 5 euro πηρα  850 euro :Cocksure:

----------


## sylver23

Στα υπόλοιπα πόσα έχασες: :Fat:  :Fat:

----------


## CORFU

Tιποτα μεγαλη τυχη τα πηρα και εφυγα για καμπινα τρεχoνταs  ηταν οταν πηγαινα με φιλο να δω ROMA-PAO στο Ολυμπικο

----------


## P@vlos

Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να περάσει απο Πειραιά ή Πέραμα και γενικά απο Αθήνα πριν την παράδοση για εμας που δεν είχαμε την τύχη να το θαυμάσουμε ?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να περάσει απο Πειραιά ή Πέραμα και γενικά απο Αθήνα πριν την παράδοση για εμας που δεν είχαμε την τύχη να το θαυμάσουμε ?


Mακάρι, αλλά η πείρα λέει όχι...

----------


## Appia_1978

Το φουγάρο του κατ' εμένα ομορφότερου Σούπερφαστ. Αγκώνα, στις 25.02.2013:

Superfast VI Funnel_25.02.2013_Ancona.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Συμφωνώ Μάρκο..το συγκεκριμένο Fast είναι το πιο καλοτάξιδο και "καλοφτιαγμένο" βαπόρι της εταιρίας...κρίμα που το χάνουμε...
Ας δούμε και μία φωτογραφία από τη γέφυρα του πλοίου που όποιος πέρασε έφυγε με τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις...
DSC_0367.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

πώ, αυτά είναι γήπεδο....κρίμα ο βαπόρας .....

----------


## Trakman

Από τις τελευταίες του αναχωρήσεις σε ελληνικά νερά...

Trakakis_IMG_3450b.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ξερει κανεις αν θα ερθει απο Πειραια για να παραδοθει? Και τελικα ξερουμε πως θα το χρησιμοποιοησουν?Καζινο?Κρουαζιεροπλοιοφερρυ αρα Star Cruises?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aπ' όσο θυμάμαι τα SF από Πάτρα φεύγουν όταν πωλούνται κ ελπίζω να μείνει βαπόρι...

----------


## ιθακη

το αδελφό του έφυγε από Σύρο, και μου φαίνετε και τα 3,4

----------


## Appia_1978

Τα III, IV όντως φύγανε από τη Σύρο.

----------


## Express Pigasos

> το αδελφό του έφυγε από Σύρο, και μου φαίνετε και τα 3,4


οχι οτι εχει πολυ σημασια δηλαδη,αλλα εφυγε το 5 βαμενο στα νεα του χρωματα απο εδω? Τουλαχιστον αμαγινει καρναβαλι να προλαβουμε να το δουμε ετσι  :Razz:

----------


## gpap2006

Συμφωνα με το συστημα κρατησεων σταματαει δρομολογια το επομενο Σαββατο 30 Μαρτιου.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

στην Σύρο το V πριν φυγει είχε σβήσει πρόχειρα τα σινιάλα της superfast και είχε αλλάξει όνομα και σημαία.

----------


## Trakman

Στο στενό της Κέρκυρας.

Trakakis_IMG_3592b.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Λίγο πριν την τελευταία αναχώρηση για Αγκώνα....
DSC_0280.jpg

Τα συναισθήματα έντονα για την μέρα αυτή.....
Χαρακτηριστηκά τα λόγια τω περισσότερων του πληρώματος....φευγει το καλύτερο βαπόρι της εταιρίας....

----------


## Trakman

Τελευταία άφιξη για το Superfast VI, με σφυριξιές και υπέροχη αριστερή μανούβρα στη βόρεια λεκάνη του παλιού λιμανιού. Ένα καταπληκτικό βαπόρι που θα μας λείψει...

Trakakis_IMG_4613b.jpg Trakakis_IMG_4642b.jpg

----------


## Giannis G.

> Λίγο πριν την τελευταία αναχώρηση για Αγκώνα....
> DSC_0280.jpg
> Χαρακτηριστηκά τα λόγια τω περισσότερων του πληρώματος....φευγει το καλύτερο βαπόρι της εταιρίας....


Και θα συμφωνήσω μαζί τους, για μένα το καλύτερο βαπόρι της εταιρίας και το αγαπημένο μου, πραγματικά θα λείψει σε όλους μας

----------


## ithakos

Από την τελευταία άφιξη του καλύτερου των κόκκινων....
DSC_0193.jpg

----------


## superfast vi

Αντιο σε ενα απο τα καλυτερα πλοια μας..κριμα..

----------


## superfast vi

κ οι υπολοιπες..

----------


## superfast vi

και οι τελευταιες..!

----------


## CORFU

αν υστερουσε σε κατι αυτο ηταν η μη υπαρξη πλωριου σαλονιου

----------


## varth

το βαπορι που μ'εκανε να παρατηρω τα υπολοιπα.
θυμαμαι σαν τωρα το 2008 οταν το χαζευαμε στο 14 (αν δεν κανω λαθος) ετοιμοι να επιβιβαστουμε για Ανκονα.ειμαι απο αλλο χωρο (μοτο) μα παντα τα καραβια της Αδριατικης ηταν αδιαρηκτα δεμενα με καθε μου ταξιδι.κ ηταν πολλα αυτα.πολλα ομως κ τα βαπορια που με πηγαν εκει.
το VI λοιπον ηταν το πρωτο κ ειχα μεινει αλλαλος απο την φινετσα,την ποιοτητα κ το αθορυβο ταξιδι που εκανε.
DSCN0297.jpgμμμ.jpg


απο την επιβαιβεωση της κρατησης...

Αγαπητέ κ....  καλησπέρα,



Σε  συνέχεια της επικοινωνίας μας, σας επιβεβαιώνω τις ακόλουθες  κρατήσεις:

01/08                Αναχώρηση από Πάτρα στις 14:30 με  το SUPERFASTVI
02/08                ¶φιξη στην Ανκόνα στις  10:30

----------


## a.molos

Το πλοίο  θα φυγει με πλήρωμα ελληνικό το οποίο θα παραμείνει και μετά την  παράδοση του τουλάχιστον για 4-6 μήνες. Ενδεχομένως απο την αγοράστρια  εταιρεία να υπάρξει και συνέχεια. Πληροφορία που δεν επιβεβαιώνεται μιλά  για τακτική γραμμή στην ευρύτερη περιοχή (Frorida ή Miami - Avana ? ).

Το νέο του όνομα  Bimini Superfast υπό Παναμαική σημαία.

----------


## aeroplanos

Η νέα του ταυτότητα πέρασε ήδη στο σύστημα του marinetraffic.

Bimini Superfast πλέον. Κρίμα

----------


## ithakos

Δυστυχώς παιδιά φευγουν τέτοια καράβια και έρχονται μεγάλες "παντόφλες" τύπου σφ 1,2...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το πλοίο θα φυγει με πλήρωμα ελληνικό το οποίο θα παραμείνει και μετά την παράδοση του τουλάχιστον για 4-6 μήνες. Ενδεχομένως απο την αγοράστρια εταιρεία να υπάρξει και συνέχεια. Πληροφορία που δεν επιβεβαιώνεται μιλά για τακτική γραμμή στην ευρύτερη περιοχή (Frorida ή Miami - Avana ? ).
> 
> Το νέο του όνομα Bimini Superfast υπό Παναμαική σημαία.


Mιά μικρή διόρθωση φίλτατε,το Μαϊάμι ανήκει στην Φλώριδα. Γιά να πιάνει Αβάνα κατ'ευθείαν πρέπει να επιτραπεί η συγκοινωνία ΗΠΑ-Κούβα.
Η συνέχεια από τους αγοραστές  εννοείς ότι θα πάρουν ...κ τα υπόλοιπα αρχικά SF;;

----------


## a.molos

> Mιά μικρή διόρθωση φίλτατε,το Μαϊάμι ανήκει στην Φλώριδα. Γιά να πιάνει Αβάνα κατ'ευθείαν πρέπει να επιτραπεί η συγκοινωνία ΗΠΑ-Κούβα.
> Η συνέχεια από τους αγοραστές εννοείς ότι θα πάρουν ...κ τα υπόλοιπα αρχικά SF;;


 Ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, Φλώριδα είναι η πολιτεία το διαζευτικό μπήκε απο λάθος, Μαιάμι το λιμάνι αναχώρησης. Οσο για τη συγκοινωνία (κατά τη δική μου εκτίμηση) Κούβα - ΗΠΑ, ήδη το κλίμα έχει αρχίσει να αλλάζει, και κάποια στιγμή τα γεγονότα θα τρέχουν με ταχύτητα  superfast, κάποιοι  θα είναι πρωτοπόροι. Εκτός της Κούβας άλλωστε,  υπάρχουν δεκάδες άλλοι προορισμοί στο αρχιπέλαγος (BIMINI είναι όνομα του κοντινότερου προς τις ακτές των ΗΠΑ νησιού του συμπλέγματος των νησιών Μπαχάμες).
 Οσο για τη συνέχεια, είπώθηκε σε κάποια συζήτηση με μέλος του πληρώματος, χωρίς λέω και πάλι να επιβεβαιώνεται κάτι απο επίσημη πηγή. Αλλωστε και οι προηγούμενες πωλήσεις  των superfast  κάπως έτσι έγιναν.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Για Μαλαγα έφυγε το πλοίο σύμφωνα με το αις. Εύχομαι να το προσέχουν οι νέοι του ιδιοκτήτες γιατί είναι ένα πραγματικά εξαιρετικό πλοίο.

----------


## ithakos

Kαλό ταξίδι βάπορα!!!!!
Μαιάμι_Μπάχάμες θα κάνει το βαπόρι!
Στην εταιρία που το πήρε μετακόμισαν και στελέχη της fast αυτό λέει πολλά και μάλλον θα έχουμε συννέχεια....εννοώ το 11 και το 12....

Εδώ θα είμαστε να τα λέμε!!!!

----------


## Trakman

Πάει και αυτό... Χωρίς υπερβολές, έκανε κάθε λιμάνι στο οποίο έδενε να δείχνει πιο όμορφο...
Καλές θάλασσες Superfast VI!!!

Trakakis_632857.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

> Kαλό ταξίδι βάπορα!!!!!
> Μαιάμι_Μπάχάμες θα κάνει το βαπόρι!
> Στην εταιρία που το πήρε μετακόμισαν και στελέχη της fast αυτό λέει πολλά και μάλλον θα έχουμε συννέχεια....εννοώ το 11 και το 12....
> 
> Εδώ θα είμαστε να τα λέμε!!!!


Βρωμάει η υπόθεση. Περισσότερα αύριο!!!

----------


## ιθακη

> Πάει και αυτό... Χωρίς υπερβολές, έκανε κάθε λιμάνι στο οποίο έδενε να δείχνει πιο όμορφο...
> Καλές θάλασσες Superfast VI!!!
> 
> Trakakis_632857.jpg


Μια υπέροχη αποχαιρετιστήρια φωτο με υπογραφή trakman.... Αντίο του.... Δυστυχώς μάλλον ήρθε η ώρα για τα νέα πλοία που επιτάσσει η εποχή

----------


## superfast v

> Βρωμάει η υπόθεση. Περισσότερα αύριο!!!


Ε πες τα αποψε να μην χασουμε τον υπνο μας απο την αγωνια

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Πάει και αυτό... Χωρίς υπερβολές, έκανε κάθε λιμάνι στο οποίο έδενε να δείχνει πιο όμορφο...
> Καλές θάλασσες Superfast VI!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 142262


Αν δεν ήξερα θα έλεγα ότι είναι από φυλλάδιο της εταιρείας! Ελπίζω να μείνουν τα άλλα 2..

----------


## a.molos

Μερικες φωτογραφίες απο την αλλαγή ονομασίας & σημαίας στο πλοίο. Οι εμφανείς αλλαγές είναι ελάχιστες, τα "φτερά"στην τσιμινιέρα παραμένουν και το κόκκινο έγινε πιο λαμπερό. Ευχαριστώ πολύ το φίλο Α.Δ για τις καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες, ειδικά εκείνη της αλλαγής σημαίας. Ευχομαι στο πλήρωμα του πλοίου καλές θάλασσες.

----------


## despo

Σημαδιακές και μελαγχολικές φωτογραφίες που δυστυχώς ομως τελευταία είναι πολύ συχνές.

----------


## flash13

το ονομα στο TOPIC του θεματος γιατι δεν το αλλαζουμε?μηπως το BIMINI SUPERFAST ειναι προσωρινο?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άφιξη στην Ηγουμενίτσα,

18.jpg

μια Κυριακή του Νοεμβρίου 2008,

20.jpg

και αναχώρηση μέσα σε ψιλόβροχο, σ' ένα πανέμορφο τοπίο.

19.jpg

----------


## mitsakos

Αυτη την στιγμη παντως εκπεμπει με το ονομα του παλι......

----------


## a.molos

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι της Μάλαγα στην Ισπανία. Εκεί εκτελούνται διάφορες εργασίες στο εσωτερικό του, που αφορούν την διαρύθμιση του  αλλά και εργασίες συντήρησης Η/Μ εξοπλισμού. Θα παραμείνει για 10 περίπου ημέρες ακόμη και κατόπιν θα αναχωρήσει για Μπαχάμες, όπου θα ολοκληρωθεί η μετασκευή-ανακαίνηση του σε τοπικό ναυπηγείο. Τα δρομολόγια αναμένεται να ξεκινήσουν αρχές Ιουλίου. Η διάρκεια του ταξιδιού Μαιάμι- Μπίμινι είναι περίπου 2 ώρες. Φημολογείται ότι εάν το πλοίο αποδώσει τα αναμενόμενα, ενδεχομένως να αποκτήσει αδελφική συντροφιά. Το ελληνικό πλήρωμα θα παραμείνει για χρονικό διάστημα μεγάλο, το οποίο όμως δεν έχει καθορισθεί επακριβώς.

----------


## a.molos

Αναχώρησε εχθές το πλοίο απο τη Μάλαγα με προορισμό το Μαιάμι, σήμερα ανοικτά του Γιβραλτάρ, ετοιμάζεται να περάσει τον Ατλαντικό. Καλό ταξίδι και καλή τύχη σε πλοίο & πλήρωμα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To Mπιμίνι είναι καμιά 45αριά μίλια προς τα ανατολικά του Μαϊάμι κ το βαπόρι κατά το shippax θα "τροφοδοτεί" με κόσμο τα εκεί καζίνα. Δλδ μάλλον δεν θα το κακοποιήσουν.

----------


## a.molos

Αφου έμεινε λίγες ημέρες αρόδου, το πλοίο είναι πλέον αγκυροβολημένο στο λιμάνι του Freeport στο νησί Grand Bahama.

----------


## a.molos

Bimini Malaga 1.jpgBIMINI . Malaga.jpgBimini  Malaga.jpgBIMINI  Gibraltar.jpg
Φωτογραφίες του πλοίου απο το λιμάνι της Μάλαγα, και απο το Γιβραλτάρ οπου σταθμευσε για ανεφοδιασμό πριν περάσει τον Ατλαντικό. Στο Freeport πλέον εκτελούνται εκτεταμένες μετασκευές στο εσωτερικό και υπολογίζεται να ξεκινήσει σε είκοσι περίπου ημέρες τα δρομολόγια του.

----------


## Agrino

Φίλε a.molos ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το ρεπορτάζ από τις εξελίξεις στην πρώην κόκκινη ναυαρχίδα. Το πλοίο αυτό πραγματικά το αγάπησα. Στην δεύτερη φωτογραφία φαίνονται και οι ανάγλυφοι ελληνικοί χαρακτήρες στην πρύμνη..

----------


## mario

http://www.local10.com/news/ship-rea...z/-/index.html

το superfast bimini στον νεο του ρόλο.....

----------


## roussosf

τα φτερά στην τσιμινιέρα τα αφήσανε 
στα πρώτα superfast που είχαν πουληθεί στην Τανζμανια τα είχαν αφαιρέσει 
αν θυμάμαι καλά ο λόγος ήταν ότι είναι το "σημα κατατεθέν " της Attica

----------


## despo

Τότε υπήρχε Παναγόπουλος στην εταιρεία και έβαζε όρους στις πωλήσεις των πλοίων. Τώρα που προσπαθούν να 'ξεφορτωθούν' τα πλοία με τη καλύτερη δυνατή τιμή που σε καμμία των περιπτώσεων δεν είναι αυτή που θέλουν, αλλά κατώτερη, το λιγότερο που τους απασχολεί είναι αν θα βγάλουν τα φτερά η' οχι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> τα φτερά στην τσιμινιέρα τα αφήσανε 
> στα πρώτα superfast που είχαν πουληθεί στην Τανζμανια τα είχαν αφαιρέσει 
> αν θυμάμαι καλά ο λόγος ήταν ότι είναι το "σημα κατατεθέν " της Attica


Τέτοια φτερά θα είχαν τα ΙΚΑΡΟΣ κ ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ,είχαν κυκλοφορήσει σε ζωγραφιά αλλά  από την Αttica τους ανάγκασαν να μην τα βάλουν.

----------


## iclink

> Τέτοια φτερά θα είχαν τα ΙΚΑΡΟΣ κ ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ,είχαν κυκλοφορήσει σε ζωγραφιά αλλά  από την Αttica τους ανάγκασαν να μην τα βάλουν.


Τετοιο κομπλεξ κατωτεροτητας για 2 φτερα μονο η Αττικα θα μπορουσε να εχει

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τετοιο κομπλεξ κατωτεροτητας για 2 φτερα μονο η Αττικα θα μπορουσε να εχει


 Ήταν σήμα κατατεθέν όπως λέει ο φίλος παραπάνω,κάτι ανάλογο έκανε η Royal Caribbean με το Crow's Nest (άκου φωλιά του κορακιού!) το μπαράκι που ήταν κολλημένο με την τσιμινιέρα κ το οποίο σε κάποια βαπόρια πριν πουληθούν το κόψανε. Συμβαίνουν αυτά με τις εταιρείες.

----------


## iclink

> *Ήταν σήμα κατατεθέν* όπως λέει ο φίλος παραπάνω,κάτι ανάλογο έκανε η Royal Caribbean με το Crow's Nest (άκου φωλιά του κορακιού!) το μπαράκι που ήταν κολλημένο με την τσιμινιέρα κ το οποίο σε κάποια βαπόρια πριν πουληθούν το κόψανε. Συμβαίνουν αυτά με τις εταιρείες.



Για να ειναι κατι σημα κατατεθεν, που σημαινει οτι το εχεις κατωχυρωσει, τοτε δεν μπορει καποιος αλλος να χρησιμοποιησει ακριβως το ιδιο πραγμα. Δε μπορεις γενικως και ανεξαιρετως να απαγορευεις οτιδηποτε φτερα επειδη ετσι αποφασισες! Η RC εχει κατωχυρωσει ενα συγκεκριμενο σχημα, και οχι ολα τα σχηματα πανω στα φουγαρα!!!

----------


## Ellinis

> Για να ειναι κατι σημα κατατεθεν, που σημαινει οτι το εχεις κατωχυρωσει, τοτε δεν μπορει καποιος αλλος να χρησιμοποιησει ακριβως το ιδιο πραγμα. Δε μπορεις γενικως και ανεξαιρετως να απαγορευεις οτιδηποτε φτερα επειδη ετσι αποφασισες! Η RC εχει κατωχυρωσει ενα συγκεκριμενο σχημα, και οχι ολα τα σχηματα πανω στα φουγαρα!!!


Γιατί; σου είπε κανείς οτι είχε κατοχυρώσει όλα τα σχήματα με φτερά στα φουγάρα;! Aπό που σου ήρθε η φαεινή ιδέα; 
Ασφαλώς είχε κατοχυρώσει το συγκεκριμένο σχήμα φτερών το οποίο και άριστα έκανε, όπως κάθε εταιρία που σέβεται τις καινοτόμες ιδέες της. Τώρα γιατί εσύ το χαρακτηρίζεις "κόμπλεξ κατωτερότητας" ειλικρινά ΔΕΝ με ενδιαφέρει να το μάθω... :Apologetic:

----------


## roussosf

καλά βρε παιδιά μην τσακωθείτε για δυο φτερά :Fat:  :Fat: 
πάντως πέρα από το αστείο όταν είχαν πουληθεί τα δύο πρώτα SF στην Tazmania σαν όρο στο συμβόλαιο της πώλησης ήταν και η αφαίρεση από τα άκρα των φτερών το κομμάτι που πήγαινε προς τα επάνω

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPSRIzzKdDg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Οπότε πιθανότατα έιχε κατοχυρώσει το συγκεκριμένο σχήμα φτερών. Για το Crow's Nest που ειπώθηκε για το μπαρ της Royal Caribbean στην τσιμινίερα προέρχεται από το όνομα του προστατευμένου παρατηρητηρίου που είχαν πάνω πάνω στο άλμπουρο τα φαλαινοθηρικά (όχι την κώφα ή θωράκιο των ιστιοφόρων) και το είχε ανακαλύψει ο εξερευνητής William Scoresby όπως διαβάζουμε *εδώ* (ναι οι πειρατές στον Αστερίξ έχουν άλλα είναι αναχρονισμός).

Το βαπόρι έιναι δεμένο στο Μαιάμι όπως βλέπουμε στο AIS.
BiminiSF.jpg

----------


## iclink

> Γιατί; σου είπε κανείς οτι είχε κατοχυρώσει όλα τα σχήματα με φτερά στα φουγάρα;! Aπό που σου ήρθε η φαεινή ιδέα; 
> Ασφαλώς είχε κατοχυρώσει το συγκεκριμένο σχήμα φτερών το οποίο και άριστα έκανε, όπως κάθε εταιρία που σέβεται τις καινοτόμες ιδέες της. Τώρα γιατί εσύ το χαρακτηρίζεις "κόμπλεξ κατωτερότητας" ειλικρινά ΔΕΝ με ενδιαφέρει να το μάθω...


Σαφως αλλιως δεν θα απαιτουσε με τον τροπο που εγινε τοτε η ολη ΤΡΑΓΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ να κοβονται τα φτερα του ΙΚΑΡΟΥ και της ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗΣ για ενα ΚΟΜΠΛΕΞ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να θυμίσω κάτι από τους κανόνες του φόρουμ που δεχτήκαμε να τηρούμε όλοι όταν αποφασίσαμε να γίνουμε μέλη.



> 6. Οι χρήστες δέχονται να μη στέλνουν, ούτε να μεταβιβάζουν στο Forum  πληροφορίες που θα μπορούσαν λογικά να ερμηνευτούν ως λανθασμένες, ή  δυσφημιστικές όσον αφορά άτομα, επιχειρήσεις, κυβερνητικούς ή άλλους  οργανισμούς, προϊόντα ή υπηρεσίες.


Ας γυρίσουμε στο θέμα τώρα. Από ό,τι θυμάμαι (ας με διορθώσει κάποιος αν κάνω λάθος μαι και δεν πολυασχολούμαι μμε τρα της ακτοπλοΐας) όταν βγήκαν τα Superfast στην Αδριατική ήταν αρκετά γρηγορότερα από τα βαπόρια που ήταν τότε στη γραμμή. 
Στην ταχύτητα είχε επικεντρωθεί το μάρκετινγκ της εταιρείας πρώτα πρώτα με το όνομα Superfast, με το "επιθετικό" κόκκινο χρώμα (γιατί το λέω επιθετικό σκεφτέιτε που αλλού χρησιμοποιείται από μάρκετινγκ πχ Ferrari, υπάρχει εξήγηση αλλά έιναι εντελώς εκτός θέματος) και γενικά με σχεδιασμό που να δειχνει ταχυτητα. Σε αυτό το σχεδιασμό πρέπει να ήταν και τα φτερά στην τσιμινιέρα. Οπότε είναι λογικό να κατοχυρώσει συγκεκριμένα στοιχέια του σχεδίου ώστε να μην τα χρησιμοποιήσουν οι ανταγωνιστές της και να τους εμποδίσει να το κάνουν όταν έκαναν κινήσεις για να απαντήσουν με νέες κατασκευές. Δεν είναι κάτι καινούριο ην κόκα κόλα έχει κατοχυρώσει το σχήμα του μπουκαλιού της από το 1915 και όπως ειπώθηκε η Royal Caribbean κατοχύρωσε το crow's nest μπαρ στην τσιμινιέρα. 
Είναι απόλυτα θεμιτό μια επιχείρηση να μην θέλει να δώσει στους ανταγωνιστές το δικαίωμα να περάσουν το μήνυμα "όλα τα ίδια είναι" και να διατηρήσει τα χαρακτηριστικά που την κάνουν να ξεχωρίζει.

Και σωστά απαίτησε να αφαιρεθεί το χαρακτηριστικό σχέδιο της εταιρείας από τα βαπόρια όταν πουλήθηκαν. Από ό,τι βλέπουμε στο Bimini Superfast  δεν ζήτησαν να αφαιρεθούν τα φτερά.

----------


## P@vlos

Δεν ζήτησαν να αφαιρεθούν τα φτερά γιατί η διοίκηση της εταιρείας δεν ενδιαφέρεται πλεον και νομίζω πλέον δεν είναι και trademark είδη απο την πώληση (ναύλωση αρχικά) των Superfast της Αδριατικής. Άλλα κουμάντα έκανε τότε ο Παναγόπουλος αλλα τώρα. Στην τελική τότε καλά διαμαρτυρήθηκαν για τα φτερά των Μινωικών. Ναυπηγείς πλοίο για να ανταγωνιστείς τα Superfast I και ΙΙ τότε και πας και βάζεις στην τσιμινιέρα φτερά??? Ακόμη και να μην είναι ίδια δεν ήταν αντιγραφή σχεδιαστική με απώτερο σκοπό το marketing τύπου "και μεις έχουμε" όπως είπε και ο Παναγιώτης?...

Ας ελπίσουμε να είναι το τελευταίο απο τα 12 Σουπερφαστ που μας αφήνουν. Αν δεν έφευγε αυτό τωρα, λόγω γοήτρου της Αττικα (δεν θα έδινε το Δήλος πχ), του χρόνου θα φεύγαν και τα τρια...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Το βαπόρι έιναι δεμένο στο Μαιάμι όπως βλέπουμε στο AIS.
> BiminiSF.jpg


Κανονικά σήμερα (Παρασκευή 28-6) στις 9:00 τοπική (16:00 ώρα Ελλάδας) θα έκανε το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο αλλά όπως βλέπω *εδώ* (στην τελευταία παράγραφο) δεν έχει καθαρίσει με την Ακτοφυλακή (US Coast Guard). Όπως έχουμε δει στο *σχετικό θέμα* είναι πολύ ζόρικοι στις επιθεωρήσεις τους.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κανονικά σήμερα (Παρασκευή 28-6) στις 9:00 τοπική (16:00 ώρα Ελλάδας) θα έκανε το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο αλλά όπως βλέπω *εδώ* (στην τελευταία παράγραφο) δεν έχει καθαρίσει με την Ακτοφυλακή (US Coast Guard). Όπως έχουμε δει στο *σχετικό θέμα* είναι πολύ ζόρικοι στις επιθεωρήσεις τους.


 Κ δεν τους ενδιαφέρει αν είναι το QUEEN MARY ή είναι η Carnival ή...αυτοί θα κάνουν την δουλειά τους. Αντίθετα εδώ, από ό,τι έχω ακούσει δεν είναι ανάγκη να πέσει το φακελάκι αλλά αν είναι καλή κ φημισμένη εταιρεία,υπάρχει κ η λογική "εντάξει μωρέ είναι του τάδε το βαπόρι".

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οπότε πιθανότατα έιχε κατοχυρώσει το συγκεκριμένο σχήμα φτερών. Για το Crow's Nest που ειπώθηκε για το μπαρ της Royal Caribbean στην τσιμινίερα προέρχεται από το όνομα του προστατευμένου παρατηρητηρίου που είχαν πάνω πάνω στο άλμπουρο τα φαλαινοθηρικά (όχι την κώφα ή θωράκιο των ιστιοφόρων) και το είχε ανακαλύψει ο εξερευνητής William Scoresby όπως διαβάζουμε *εδώ* (ναι οι πειρατές στον Αστερίξ έχουν άλλα είναι αναχρονισμός).
> 
> Το βαπόρι έιναι δεμένο στο Μαιάμι όπως βλέπουμε στο AIS.
> BiminiSF.jpg


 Το Crow's Nest έμπαινε κ στο άλμπουρο υπερωκεανίων, φορτηγοποσταλιών ακόμα κ στην δεκαετία του '50.

----------


## CORFU

Και απο εδω βλεπουμε το πλοιο ζωντανα :Surprised: 
http://portmiamiwebcam.com/

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τελικά δεν πέρασε την επιθεώρηση της Ακτοφυλακής (US Coast Guard), ως Αρχής του Λιμένα Υποδοχής (Port State Control). Όπως διαβάζουμε *εδώ* έγινε γυμνάσιο εγκατάλειψης και καθαίρεσης λέμβου και δεν έμεινα ικανοποιημένοι. Επίσης δεν έχουν καθαρίσει και με τα χαρτιά του βαποριού, όπως βλέπουμε στη σχετική σελίδα της Ακτοφυλακής *εδώ* έχει προσωρινά πιστοποιητικά passenger ship safety, καταμέτρησης (ίσως άλλαξε ο αριθμός των επιβατών οπότε αλλάζει και το nrt) και MARPOL, που λήγουν αύριο (9-7-2013).
Οπότε το βαπόρι παραμένει δεμένο στο Μαϊάμι με πλήρωμα μέσα αφού έχει ρεύμα και δουλεύει το AIS όπως βλέπουμε παρακάτω
MIAMI.jpg
Και όπως βλέπουμε στο βίντεο *εδώ* η εταιρεία ανακοίνωσε ότι θα κάνει ό,τι χρειαστεί για να ξεκινήσει γρήγορα τα δρομολόγια.

----------


## seaways_lover

To begin sailing twice daily next month.

bimSF.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/601672_564033006980472_2049885408_n.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Βαπόρια αστέρια για εμάς η USCG τα βγάζει άχρηστα. Δέν μπορω να σκευτώ πως οι Έλληνες Αξιωματικοί του δέν δώσαν τον καλύτερο τους εαυτο, αλλα μάλλον το πολυεθνικο πλήρωμα τα κανε θάλασσα. Ξοδέψαν τόσα εκατομμύρια σε επενδύσεις και τους δημιουργεί κακή διαφήμηση η επιλογή του πληρώματος. Ας άφηναν κανα Ελληνα παραπάνω και τώρα το πλοίο θα ήταν ΟΚ

----------


## seaways_lover

*BY MADELINE OΆLEARY**MOLEARY@MIAMIHERALD.COM*After a three-week delay, the casino ferry owned by gaming giant Genting will begin day trips to Bimini on July 20.
The 1,500-passenger Bimini SuperFast passed U.S. Coast Guard safety requirements Monday night and can start shuttling passengers to Resorts World Bimini from PortMiami, where it has been docked since its initial failure to meet safety requirements.
Issues related to fire safety systems and back-up power systems have been resolved, according to a release issued Tuesday by the U.S. Coast Guard.
“After buying this modern German built cruise ship for $70 million, we spend a further $30 million to bring her to the highest safety standards,” Dana Leibovitz, president of Resorts World Bimini, said in a statement. The ship was built in 2001.
The SuperFast will set sail at 9 a.m. Saturday and return to Miami around 7 p.m. Ticket prices start at $49 roundtrip on weekdays and $79 during weekends and holidays.The inaugural 10 p.m.-to-6 a.m. night cruise is slated for early August, according to the company.



http://www.miamiherald.com/2013/07/1...ion-plans.html


bimSF1.jpeg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όντως ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια κι εδώ το πιάσαμε στο ρουφιάνο στο ταξίδι από το Μπίμινι στο Μαϊαάμι
BiminiSFuw.jpg

----------


## P@vlos

Η σελίδα στο facebook Resorts World Bimini εχει δημοσιεύσει εδω και μερικές μερες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου... Κριμα η τσιμινιέρα κατακόκκινη δεν του παει καθόλου όπως και τα γραμματα στο πλαι αλλά και πάλι παραμένει βαπορας. Το πλοίο μόνο χρωματικα πια μαρτυρα ποιο ειναι μιας και εσωτερικα πρεπει να εχει γινει πληρης ανακαίνιση σε ολους τους χωρους. Πρυμα βλέπουμε ότι το αναγλυφο ονομα δεν υπάρχει πλεον (χαρακτηριστικο που ξεχωριζε τα πρωτα Superfast απο τα νεότερα που νηολογήθηκαν στον Πειραιά).

935029_146661598860694_1726987539_n.jpg970092_146661698860684_1185510752_n.jpg995403_146661738860680_363618073_n.jpg1070045_146661622194025_1966867577_n.jpg1082236_150368021823385_1713927987_o.jpg

Λυπηρο αλλα τουλάχιστον δουλεύει και απο τα οσα διαβασα στα σχολια κατω απο τις φωτογραφιες ειναι ενθουσιασμενοι οι επιβατες και οι υποψηφιοι επιβατες...

----------


## ιθακη

Φίλος που έκανε πρόσφατα το ταξίδι μου ανάφερε τα εξής. Το πλοίο ανήκει στον πολυεθνικό Ασιατικό κολοσσό Genting group, που δραστηριοποιείται στον χώρο των πολυτελή resorts, casinos, cruise ships. Δική τους είναι και η Norwegian Cruise Line καθώς και η Asia Cruise Star.Μεταφέρουν επιβάτες γιατί το πλοίο έχει μετασκευασθεί σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Τα γκαράζ χρησιμοποιούνται για άλλες χρήσεις.
Kαθημερινά φεύγει από Miami για Bimini και η κρουαζιέρα ονομάζεται Day Explore Cruise. To ωράριο είναι αναχώρηση από Miami στις 09.00, άφιξη στο Bimini στις 11.30, αναχώρηση από Bimini στις 16.30, άφιξη στο Miami στις 19.45 και για την ώρα έχει διανυκτέρευση. Από αρχές Αυγούστου θα φεύγει και το βράδυ για την εκτέλεση της κρουαζιέρας Cruise Night Party. Η κρουαζιέρα θα ονομάζετε night cruise party, θα αναχωρεί στις 21.00 από Miami για Bimini και θα επιστρέφει πάλι στις 07.00 το πρωί.


Στο πλοίο μέσα είναι 29 Έλληνες ναυτικοί, με Α' πλοιάρχους τους cpt. Απόστολο Κουντούρη και τον δικό μας- γνωστό από τις πλοιαρχίες του στα Άγιος Ανδρέας ΙΙ, Ερωτόκριτος, Έλλη Τ, Ionian Queen, Νήσος Κεφαλονιά- cpt. Άγγελος Αντωνάτος(εδώ και ένα δημοσίευμά για τον κάπτεν)



Καλή πορεία να ευχηθούμε σε όλους τους.

----------


## ιθακη

Αξίζει να αναφέρουμε πως από την Δευτέρα 19-08, πλοίαρχος στο πλοίο έχει αναλάβει ο μέχρι πρότινος Β' πλοίαρχος του πλοίου, ο cpt Άγγελος Αντωνάτος, και ο καπτά Αποστόλης είναι σε άδεια...

----------


## ιθακη

και ένα βιντεάκι με εικόνες από το εσωτερικό του πλοίου

----------


## Marioukos

Πρωτα εχουν βαλει στο ματι το ΧΙΙ...... Αυτος ειναι ο επομενος στοχος της εταιρειας του.

----------


## ιθακη

Στις 26-10, ο καλός μου φίλος ο Πάνος, έκανε ένα μικρό ταξιδάκι, με το κόκκινο καμάρι της Αμερικής, και μου έστειλε κάποιες φωτό για να σκάσω από την ζήλια μου με την κατάσταση που επικρατεί....

Λίγο πρίν την επιβίβασή του
1.JPG

Ο κάτω όροφος της πάλαι ποτέ διόροφης μοναδικής ντίσκο, στο οποίο έχουν τοποθετηθεί τηλεοράσεις για την παρακολούθηκη Live των αθλητικών γεγονότων, και υπάρχει και χώρος στοιχήματος των αγώνων, παρακαλώ!!!! 
4.jpeg

Σύμφωνα με αυτά που μου μετέφερε, το deck8 πρύμα καθώς και το deck7 μέχρι την μέση που ήταν η reception, έχει γίνει όλο καζίνο

Κοιτάξτε τον κόσμο στο all night party που ξεφαντώνει, στο παλιό ντεκ της πισίνας....... Θέλω κι εγώωωωωωωω!!!!!
3.jpg 5.JPG

Κι εδώ ο δικός μας, η καρδιά της γέφυρας (δίδυμο πλοιαρχίας με τον Cpt Γιώργο Ρίγκο, που τελευταία ήταν στο sfXI) ο *Α' Πλοίαρχος, κάπτεν Άγγελος Αντωνάτος*, μαζί με τον Hotel Manager....
2.JPG


Καλά ταξίδια σε σένα καπτεν Άγγελε, και το πλήρωμά σου.....

----------


## ιθακη

Τελικά, η συναναστροφή με τους "καραβολατροκαμένους", σε κάνει και εσένα καραβολάτρη..... Έτσι και ο φίλος μου ο Νικήτας, που ενώ δεν τρελαινόταν, κόλλησε το "μικρόβιο" (και πάλι καλά για να έχουμε καμιά φωτό) και όποτε επισκέπτεται το Μαϊάμι, βγάζει και καμιά φωτό το κόκκινο καμάρι μας.
Αυτή την φορά, η αιτία της επισκέψεώς του στο Μαϊάμι, ήταν για να επισκεφθεί την έκθεση κρουαζιέρας (Sea trade), που θα διεξήχθει στο Miamiαπό 10 έως και 13 του Μαρτίου.

Το "Bimini SuperFast'' σε λίγο καιρό κλείνει ένα χρόνο από την αγορά του από την Genting Group και την μετάλλαξη του σε cruise ship.
Συνεχίζει κανονικά τις κρουαζιέρες για τους τυχερούς επιβάτες του, από το λιμάνι του Miami προς το νησί Bimini που ανήκει στο σύμπλεγμα των Bahamas Islands.
Το πλοίο πλέον αποπλέει κάθε Παρασκευή-Σάββατο-Κυριακή στις 09.00 το πρωί, εκτελώντας για την ώρα ημερήσιες κρουαζιέρες. Οι νυκτερινές κρουαζιέρες-party, για την ώρα έχουν ακυρωθεί από το πρόγραμμα της εταιρείας (Resort World Bimini Superfast).
To πλοίο όπως φαίνεται και στις φωτογραφίες είναι ιδιαίτερα συντηρημένο τόσο εξωτερικά αλλά και στους εσωτερικούς χώρους του, που έχουν αναβαθμιστεί (όπως είχαμε δεί και στο προηγούμενο πόστ, που είχε κάνειο ταξιδάκι μαζί του)!
Η εταιρεία και το πλοίο έχουν αποκτήσει πολύ καλό όνομα, στο ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο και ανταγωνιστικό λιμάνι του Miami, όπου αράζουν καθημερινά τα μεγαλύτερα και καλύτερα ΄''πλωτά στολίδια'' των πολυεθνικών κολοσσών της παγκόσμιας κρουαζιέρας.
Πλοίαρχος αυτή την περίοδο είναι ξανά ο Capt. Αντωνάτος ¶γγελος, στην δεύτερη πλέον θητεία του στο εν λόγω πλοίο. O Capt. Ρίγκος Γιώργος, είναι σε άδεια.
Στην 1η φωτογραφία βλέπουμε διαφήμιση του πλοίου.
IMG_1507[1].JPG

Στην 2η το πλοίο να είναι δεμένο με την πλώρη (με ανοιχτό το Bow Visor), στο cruise terminal H' του λιμανιού του Miami.
BIMINI_SUPERFAST.jpg

Το πλοίο πλέον χρησιμοποιεί το συγκεκριμένο terminal, αντί του F' που το βλέπαμε πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι.
Συνήθως πρυμνοδετεί αλλά προφανώς την συγκεκριμένη ημέρα έδεσε με την πλώρη για να εκτελέσει κάποιες εργασίες (πιθανόν σωστικά ή συντήρηση).
Στην 3η φωτογραφία, φαίνεται το πλοίο κατά την διανυκτέρευση του στο ίδιο σημείο.
IMG_1516[1].JPG

Είμαστε ιδιαίτερα χαρούμενοι που βλέπουμε ένα πρώην Ελληνικό πλοίο να κοσμεί με την παρουσία του, το κέντρο της παγκόσμιας κρουαζιέρας και χαιρόμαστε επίσης που υπάρχει και Ελληνική παρουσία, από τα μέλη του πληρώματος (αξιωματικοί και πλήρωμα), που εργάζονται στο Bimini Superfast (Ευτυχώς στην περιοχή είναι αρκετοί, μιας και επίσης Έλληνες αξιωματικοί υπάρχουν και στα πλοία της Celebrity Cruises)'

----------


## CORFU

χθεs στο Miami

----------


## ιθακη

Καιρό έχουμε να γράψουμε και να ακούσουμε νέα για το κόκκινο καμάρι της Αμερικής. ..... Και λόγο του ότι ήταν στην αφάνεια τόσο καιρο, είπε να μας ταράξει τα νερά, με νέο που και στα ποιο τρέλα όνειρα δεν θα το έβλεπες.....

Το νέο που λοιπον είναι ότι το Bimini Superfast σταματάει την εμπορική του δραστηριότητα στην Αμερική. 
Στις 11 Ιανουαρίου θα αναχωρήσει για Γερμανία πιθανόν στο ναυπηγείο που ναυπηγήθηκε ή στα Lloyd Werft στο Bremehaven. Εκεί θα κάνει μία ευρέους μεγέθους μετασκευή όπως κατάργηση των γκαράζ και χτίσιμο καμπινών και άλλων χώρων. Μετά την μετασκευή του που θα διαρκέσει περίπου ένα χρόνο, θα χρησιμοποιηθεί στην Ασία σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Επίσης ο ανοικτός χώρος πρύμα στο Νο 5 γκαράζ θα χτιστεί κ αυτός. 

Να σημειωθεί ότι η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία του πλοίου η Genting, έχει στην κατοχή της την Star cruises κ πρόσφατα αγόρασε κ την Crystal cruises.

Οποτε πλεον μπορούμε να μιλάμε για το πρώτο superfast κρουαζιερόπλοιο.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον καλό μου φίλο που πάντα μου μεταφέρει τα ποιο ωραία νέα.....
.

----------


## manolisfissas

Άντε με το καλώ στην χρήση του σας κρουαζιερόπλοιο.

----------


## ιθακη

> Καιρό έχουμε να γράψουμε και να ακούσουμε νέα για το κόκκινο καμάρι της Αμερικής. ..... Και λόγο του ότι ήταν στην αφάνεια τόσο καιρο, είπε να μας ταράξει τα νερά, με νέο που και στα ποιο τρέλα όνειρα δεν θα το έβλεπες.....
> 
> Το νέο που λοιπον είναι ότι το Bimini Superfast σταματάει την εμπορική του δραστηριότητα στην Αμερική. 
> Στις 11 Ιανουαρίου θα αναχωρήσει για Γερμανία πιθανόν στο ναυπηγείο που ναυπηγήθηκε ή στα Lloyd Werft στο Bremehaven. Εκεί θα κάνει μία ευρέους μεγέθους μετασκευή όπως κατάργηση των γκαράζ και χτίσιμο καμπινών και άλλων χώρων. Μετά την μετασκευή του που θα διαρκέσει περίπου ένα χρόνο, θα χρησιμοποιηθεί στην Ασία σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Επίσης ο ανοικτός χώρος πρύμα στο Νο 5 γκαράζ θα χτιστεί κ αυτός. 
> 
> Να σημειωθεί ότι η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία του πλοίου η Genting, έχει στην κατοχή της την Star cruises κ πρόσφατα αγόρασε κ την Crystal cruises.
> 
> Οποτε πλεον μπορούμε να μιλάμε για το πρώτο superfast κρουαζιερόπλοιο.
> 
> ...


Ενημερώσεως συνέχεια : Χθες 10/01/16 το Bimini SuperFast έκανε το τελευταίο του ταξίδι, από Miami για Bimini και πίσω. Από σήμερα 11/01/16 ξεκινά τις προετοιμασίες για το ταξίδι στην Γερμανία. Αναχώρηση για Γερμανία την Παρασκευή 15/01/16.

----------


## ιθακη

> Καιρό έχουμε να γράψουμε και να ακούσουμε νέα για το κόκκινο καμάρι της Αμερικής. ..... Και λόγο του ότι ήταν στην αφάνεια τόσο καιρο, είπε να μας ταράξει τα νερά, με νέο που και στα ποιο τρέλα όνειρα δεν θα το έβλεπες.....
> 
> Το νέο που λοιπον είναι ότι το Bimini Superfast σταματάει την εμπορική του δραστηριότητα στην Αμερική. 
> Στις 11 Ιανουαρίου θα αναχωρήσει για Γερμανία πιθανόν στο ναυπηγείο που ναυπηγήθηκε ή στα Lloyd Werft στο Bremehaven. Εκεί θα κάνει μία ευρέους μεγέθους μετασκευή όπως κατάργηση των γκαράζ και χτίσιμο καμπινών και άλλων χώρων. Μετά την μετασκευή του που θα διαρκέσει περίπου ένα χρόνο, θα χρησιμοποιηθεί στην Ασία σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Επίσης ο ανοικτός χώρος πρύμα στο Νο 5 γκαράζ θα χτιστεί κ αυτός. 
> 
> Να σημειωθεί ότι η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία του πλοίου η Genting, έχει στην κατοχή της την Star cruises κ πρόσφατα αγόρασε κ την Crystal cruises.
> 
> Οποτε πλεον μπορούμε να μιλάμε για το πρώτο superfast κρουαζιερόπλοιο.
> 
> ...





> Ενημερώσεως συνέχεια : Χθες 10/01/16 το Bimini SuperFast έκανε το τελευταίο του ταξίδι, από Miami για Bimini και πίσω. Από σήμερα 11/01/16 ξεκινά τις προετοιμασίες για το ταξίδι στην Γερμανία. Αναχώρηση για Γερμανία την Παρασκευή 15/01/16.


Καλημέρα δυσάρεστη βόμβα αυτή την φορά! 
Το Bimini δεν αναχώρησε τελικά για Γερμανία. Το κόστος μετασκευής θα ξεπερνούσε τα 100 εκκ $  κ ψάχνουν να το πουλήσουν. Είναι δεμένο στο Miami. Μόνο λίγο πλήρωμα έχει μείνει πλέον στο πλοίο. Πολύ αρνητική εξέλιξη. Κρίμα........

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

δεν χάνονται τέτοια πλοια.πιστευω πως αν το μετασκευαζαν σε κρουαζιεροπλοιο εξωτερικα δεν θα ειχε καμια σχεση με 
το πως ειναι σημερα.ελπιζω οποιος το αγορασει να μην το κακοποιησει με υπερβολικες μετασκευες.

----------


## ιθακη

Η μετασκευή που θα έκανε, αν πήγαινε, θα περιοριζόταν σε κατάργηση των γκαράζ και χτίσιμο καμπινών και άλλων χώρων και χτίσιμο του ανοικτού χώρου πρύμα στο Νο 5 γκαράζ.

----------


## a.molos

> δεν χάνονται τέτοια πλοια.πιστευω πως αν το μετασκευαζαν σε κρουαζιεροπλοιο εξωτερικα δεν θα ειχε καμια σχεση με 
> το πως ειναι σημερα.ελπιζω οποιος το αγορασει να μην το κακοποιησει με υπερβολικες μετασκευες.


Ευχομαι απο την καρδιά μου να το δουμε πάλι στην Αδριατική !

----------


## ιθακη

Μπαααααααα. ....... Μάλλον θα πάει για τεκιλες μουτσατσος......

----------


## Appia_1978

Μεξικό, Γιώργο;

----------


## ιθακη

Ίσως Μαρκ. Λένε ότι είναι πολύ κοντά στην ναύλωση ή πώληση

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες του fb το πλοίο το αγόρασε ο Grimaldi και σύντομα θα το δούμε στη Σαρδηνία.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

CRUISE OLBIA συμφωνα με το NAVI E ARMATORI

1457453194.jpg

----------


## ManosIonion

Many greetings to the forum form USA. 

This a photo of Bimini Superfast in Miami (February 2016: before was sold to Grimaldi). Superfast.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Αναχωρησε το πλοιο απο το Miami με προρισμο την Yalova για δεξαμενισμο.
Aφιξη σε 6 μερεs

----------


## speedrunner

Έφτασε στο Γιβραλτάρ σήμερα το πρωί για ανεφοδιασμό!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

To οποίο πλέον εκπέμπει στο AIS του σαν Cruise Olbia. :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ήδη βρίσκεται στα νότια της Σικελίας. Να δούμε φωτογραφίες του από το Γιβραλτάρ, _μόλις πριν δύο ημέρες_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται πλέον πάνω σε δεξαμενή στα ναυπηγεία της Γιάλοβα στην Τουρκία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το CRUISE OLBIA  σήμερα 05-04-2016 σε φωτο που ανέβασαν τα ναυπηγεία Besiktas.

CRUISE-OLBIA--01-05-04-2016.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το CRUISE OLBIA  σήμερα 05-04-2016 σε φωτο που ανέβασαν τα ναυπηγεία Besiktas.
> 
> CRUISE-OLBIA--01-05-04-2016.jpg


 ιΠάνω αριστερά ένα ανδριώτικο bulk carrier.Γουλανδρή,Εμπειρίκου...

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού οι δικοί μας είναι όλοι άχρηστοι και κλείσανε τη βαριά βιομηχανία της Ελλάδος που είναι τα ναυπηγεία. Το μόνο που τους ενδιαφέρει είναι ....οι μίζες και τη θα φάνε. Έτσι δεν πρόκειται να πάμε μπροστά. Όπως έλεγε και η Σαπφώ Νοταρά.............ΜΠΟΥΡΛΟΤΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ.

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

> Αφού οι δικοί μας είναι όλοι άχρηστοι και κλείσανε τη βαριά βιομηχανία της Ελλάδος που είναι τα ναυπηγεία. Το μόνο που τους ενδιαφέρει είναι ....οι μίζες και τη θα φάνε. Έτσι δεν πρόκειται να πάμε μπροστά. Όπως έλεγε και η Σαπφώ Νοταρά.............ΜΠΟΥΡΛΟΤΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ.





Σωστος και λιγα που λες .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο τελείωσε με τις εργασίες δεξαμενισμού στην Γιάλοβα, και ήδη "κατηφορίζει" το Αιγαίο με αναφερόμενο προορισμό την Civitavecchia.

----------

